# ♥♥♥ Finnian's Auction Recruit! Updates coming.



## Finnian

Recruitment running from March 7th, 2015 - March, 8th, 2015​*Winners:*
Hookkkaay. So, Kimber and I have been thinking about each one of you all day and decided to not make this harder on 
ourselves and end it now, and it was an INCREDIBLY hard choice! I would have liked to let everyone in, but only 10 posts fit on a page cough. 

You were literally all amazing. And I'm seriously taking about every one of you! 

Here's the people who will be in the auction!
*Finnian
Kimber
Ardrey
Poppet
Kairi-Kitten
Pengutango
(I'm putting you two on the same post is that okay?)
MC4Pros
Kyukon
UtopiaJ
TeruTeruBozu
Piimisu
fup10k*

I had so many other people I wanted to join! gah you guys are all amazing artists!
I'll be holding future auctions as well, so don't feel too sad about not being in this one!









Hi! Welcome to my Auction Recruit! Lemme explain what this is. Some preface: after I finish all these commissions, I'm going to be closing my shop temporarily to get ready for a convention on March 28th. However, first I want to hold an auction with some other fantastic artists, and basically do a large scale auction here on TBT! 

Rules:
1. Be nice to everyone!
2. Do not steal art.
3. Do not apply as a joke.
4. It's encouraged to talk about things here!
5. Please apply, even if you don't feel like you'll get it, because you just might!






So, first a little bit about how this will work. If your an artist, please use the form below and apply! I am looking for artists roughly my skill level to hold this with, but all artists are encouraged and welcomed to apply! Kimber and I will be choosing 5-10 other artists to join us, based on skill level. If you're not chosen, please don't worry! It does not, by any means, mean you are a bad artist, it just means you either didn't fit into any category, or you just weren't quite the right fit for this auction!

That being said, we welcome any and all artist to apply! Whether you are a fine artist, a signature artist, a chibi artist, an animator, a sculpture, or something else, we'd be thrilled to have you!

If accepted, you will be notified via this thread! I will edit the front page with the people who were chosen. After that,  I will make the first and second post, then Kimber will post, then  you will post. So, each artist will be able to edit their post at will! I will make a template for you to base your post off of. 

After that, people can begin bidding with both TBT bells, and In-game Bells, which will be divided among the artists later. The starting bid will be 800TBT, but will go up!







Spoiler:  Finnian's Art





























Spoiler:  Kimber's Art



















Please scroll down to the next post for the application form!


----------



## Finnian

Example Form
*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* Finnian
*Offering:* 2 chibis, or 1 chibi couple
*Examples:* [x][x][x] <-- Examples of work
*Artist Type:*  Chibi Artist (I.E., Pixel, signature, animator, etc.)
*Comments:* Hey cheese is nice.



		Code:
	

[B[I][/I]][FON[I][/I]T=Im[I][/I]pact][SIZ[I][/I]E=6][COLO[I][/I]R="#33[I][/I]99cc"]Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay![/CO[I][/I]LOR][/[I][/I]SIZE][/F[I][/I]ONT][/[I][/I]B]
[B[I][/I]][COL[I][/I]OR="#3333[I][/I]cc"][FON[I][/I]T=Arial Bl[I][/I]ack]Username:[/F[I][/I]ONT][/C[I][/I]OLOR][/B[I][/I]][FON[I][/I]T=Arial N[I][/I]arrow] [SIZE[I][/I]=1]Your Info Here[/SI[I][/I]ZE][/FON[I][/I]T]
[[I][/I]B][COL[I][/I]OR="#333[I][/I]3cc"][FO[I][/I]NT=Arial Bla[I][/I]ck]Offering:[/FO[I][/I]NT][/CO[I][/I]LOR][/[I][/I]B][F[I][/I]ONT=Arial N[I][/I]arrow] [SIZE[I][/I]=1]Your Info Here[/SI[I][/I]ZE][/FO[I][/I]NT]
[B[I][/I]][COLOR[I][/I]="#3333cc"][FO[I][/I]NT=Arial Black]Examples:[/F[I][/I]ONT][/CO[I][/I]LOR][/[I][/I]B][F[I][/I]ONT=Arial [I][/I]Narrow] [S[I][/I]IZE=1]Your Info Here[/S[I][/I]IZE][/FON[I][/I]T]
[B[I][/I]][COLOR[I][/I]="#3333[I][/I]cc"][FON[I][/I]T=Arial Black[I][/I]]Artist Type:[/FO[I][/I]NT][/COLO[I][/I]R][/[I][/I]B] [FO[I][/I]NT=Arial [I][/I]Narrow] [SI[I][/I]ZE=1]Your Info Here[/S[I][/I]IZE][/FO[I][/I]NT]
[B[I][/I]][CO[I][/I]LOR="#3333[I][/I]cc"][F[I][/I]ONT=Arial B[I][/I]lack]Comments:[/FO[I][/I]NT][/[I][/I]COLO[I][/I]R][/[I][/I]B][FO[I][/I]NT=Arial[I][/I] Narrow] [SIZ[I][/I]E=1]Your Info Here.[/S[I][/I]IZE][/F[I][/I]ONT]


----------



## Finnian

*Confirmed Artists:*
Finnian
Kimber
Ardrey (Invited)


*Pending Artists:*
Deerui
Poppet
Kairi-Kitten
Pengutango
Cam,
MC4Pros
Shirohibiki
KainAronoele
Kyukon
Mega-Cabbage
Pokemanz
TeruTeruBozu
Deerlilac
Astro0
fup10k
UtopiaJ
Ardrey (Invited)
inthenameofSweden


----------



## Finnian

Annnddd open!


----------



## deerui

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*


*Username:* Deerui
*Offering:* one full body anime style or two full body chibis 
*Examples:* http://i.imgur.com/tRz6Hrn.png / http://th08.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2015/061/5/4/hirasawa_yui_by_kasugah-d8k79j5.png
*Artist Type:*  Pretty much all types other than realistic
*Comments:* hi youre a cutie


----------



## Finnian

deerui said:


> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> 
> 
> *Username:* Deerui
> *Offering:* one full body anime style or two full body chibis
> *Examples:* http://i.imgur.com/yhdHk3l.png / http://th08.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2015/061/5/4/hirasawa_yui_by_kasugah-d8k79j5.png
> *Artist Type:*  Pretty much all types other than realistic
> *Comments:* hi youre a cutie



Thank you!


----------



## doveling

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* poppet
*Offering:* 2 / or 1 couplesoft chibis 
*Examples:* [x][URL="http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/059/3/3/me_by_peoyne-d8jx1bf.png"][x][/URL]
*Artist Type:*  chibi & pixel artist
*Comments:* welps i know i have a good few more comms & freebs to do, but yeah i'll be done by then!​


----------



## Finnian

poppet said:


> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* poppet
> *Offering:* 2 / or 1 couplesoft chibis
> *Examples:* [x][URL="http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/059/3/3/me_by_peoyne-d8jx1bf.png"][x][/URL]
> *Artist Type:*  chibi & pixel artist
> *Comments:* welps i know i have a good few more comms & freebs to do, but yeah i'll be done by then!​



I'm gonna die because you applied. 
I was really hoping you would.


----------



## doveling

Finnian said:


> I'm gonna die because you applied.
> I was really hoping you would.



* u *
of course i'd join!! sounds super fun!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Oooooo will keep my eye out for this auction : D Best of luck, hope you get many lovely artists and huzzah poppet ;D


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oooooo will keep my eye out for this auction : D Best of luck, hope you get many lovely artists and huzzah poppet ;D



HEY HEY. You have lovely graphics. Why are you not applying?? HEY.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> HEY HEY. You have lovely graphics. Why are you not applying?? HEY.



Ok ok lol (goes to fill out form 8D)


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ok ok lol (goes to fill out form 8D)



MHM. 
;v;
Thank you.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* Kairi-Kitten
*Offering:* 2 GFX/1 Sig Banner (TBD)
*Examples:* GFX Examples/Older Examples+Sigs
*Artist Type:*  Signature/GFX Artist
*Comments:* Heehee, entering :3


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* Kairi-Kitten
> *Offering:* 2 GFX/1 Sig Banner
> *Examples:* GFX Examples/Older Examples+Sigs
> *Artist Type:*  Signature/GFX Artist
> *Comments:* Heehee, entering :3



HECK YEAH. never try to type with spools of thread on your fingers.
That was so hard.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> HECK YEAH. never try to type with spools of thread on your fingers.
> That was so hard.



Lawl, no worries though I do sometimes have fruit in my hand when typing xD It's part of my multitasking 8D


----------



## Emzy

Hi! Just wondering when will the auction end? I would love to enter but i can only draw in the holidays...>_<


----------



## deerui

my chibi ex. was updated due to that being older ;  v ;;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I really want to join the artists but I am overloaded with commissions at the moment *cries*


----------



## KainAronoele

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* KainAronoele
*Offering:* If traditional is chosen - 2 chibis or a couple chibi. If Digital - 1 FB, and a chibi or sketchy headshot.
*Examples:* Traditional - [x] , [x] Digital - [x] , [x] (sorry for ugly character example) , [x]
*Artist Type:*  (Idk what to put X _X ) Multi-purpose artist... Sound like a product!
*Comments:* Fapnuggets. Never EAT one.


----------



## Shirohibiki

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* Shirohibiki
*Offering:* a sketch of any kind, chibi or non. max 3 characters to a picture.
*Examples:* gallery
*Artist Type:*  trash sketch artist i guess. no realism.
*Comments:* i prefer more simple character designs. i am also trash at fullbody.

idk why im doing this lol
(/rolls around squealing over her comm being used as an example)


----------



## Astro0

ohh this looks like fun, my art defs doesn't match your styles/the style of anyone who has applied, so i'm not sure i'd fit in! i look forward to seeing who gets chosen though ^_^


----------



## MC4pros

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username: * MC4pros
*Offering: * 2 small digital chibis or 1 chibi bust
*Examples:* Here. The third example in the "Digital Art" spoiler.
*Artist Type:*  Chibi/Anime/Pixel artist
*Comments:* Thank you! <33


----------



## Cam1

I realllyyyyy want to, but I don't think my GFX are worth money. I might do it just for the heck of it though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* Cam,
*Offering:* 3 GFX signatures and 2 GFXAvatars
*Examples:* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?254022-%26%239836%3BCam-s-Gallery-Shoppe%26%239836%3B
*Artist Type:*  GFX Signature and Avatar Artist
*Comments:* Probs not gonna be chosen but whatever. It sounds fun so why not at least put my name in the hat


----------



## pengutango

Ooh, since you're considering other kinds of art, besides drawing, wouldn't hurt to give it a shot. 

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* pengutango
*Offering:* 1 wallpaper and 2 other graphics (see comments for more info)
*Examples:* [x] - Will update this with wallpaper examples (made a bunch for myself, but never actually shown other people, besides those in my livestreams)
*Artist Type:*  Graphics - sigs, avatars, etc.
*Comments:* If selected, with the wallpaper, I only work with larger pics as they're easier to work with with larger graphics.

With the graphics, the winner can pick from the kinds of graphics I make in my shop, excluding shop layouts (will make a header/welcome banner though). 
- Villager sigs
- Typography sigs
- Sigs without villagers (these are GFX-ish, I guess I'd categorize them as.., well some of them anyway)
- Avatars
- Ref Sheets

Any combination of the above will work.


----------



## Finnian

Emzy said:


> Hi! Just wondering when will the auction end? I would love to enter but i can only draw in the holidays...>_<



UHH. Probably sometime in April! I have like 2 conventions in April too, so. ;v;


----------



## kyukon

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* kyukon
*Offering:* one full-body or one chibi
*Examples:* ★★★ | ★★★
*Artist Type:*  digital
*Comments:* uwahhh this looks like a lot of fun (?⌣`ʃƪ) <33 it would be cool if it was themed too ahahaha but what am i saying Also, I don't know how the auction will be set up, but if I'm chosen, most likely my coloring and the complexity of what I offer will increase in accordance to the offers.


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm a bit too busy with commissions and stuff, so I sadly can't join in on this. But good luck to all of you!

Though I have a question. Is this like, each artist is a separate auction or an all-in-one kind of thing? 'Cause the latter is kind of insane to have all those artists all go to one person. 

Just curious, though!


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I really want to join the artists but I am overloaded with commissions at the moment *cries*



Wah the auction wont end until sometime in April. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



kyukon said:


> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* kyukon
> *Offering:* one full-body or one chibi
> *Examples:* ★★★ | ★★★
> *Artist Type:*  digital
> *Comments:* uwahhh this looks like a lot of fun (?⌣`ʃƪ) <33 it would be cool if it was themed too ahahaha but what am i saying Also, I don't know how the auction will be set up, but if I'm chosen, most likely my coloring and the complexity of what I offer will increase in accordance to the offers.



i'm in love with your art tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> I'm a bit too busy with commissions and stuff, so I sadly can't join in on this. But good luck to all of you!
> 
> Though I have a question. Is this like, each artist is a separate auction or an all-in-one kind of thing? 'Cause the latter is kind of insane to have all those artists all go to one person.
> 
> Just curious, though!



IT won't end until april and you're sooo good though. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> ohh this looks like fun, my art defs doesn't match your styles/the style of anyone who has applied, so i'm not sure i'd fit in! i look forward to seeing who gets chosen though ^_^



Omg but that one picture you did of that guy witht he black hair is so amazing and so good and you are so good at arti. ;v;
AND I WELCOME ANY ARTIST TO APPLY

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOOK AT ALL THESE AMAZING ARTISTS APPLYING.
Thank you guys I'm already gearing up for some hard choices. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Ooh, since you're considering other kinds of art, besides drawing, wouldn't hurt to give it a shot.
> 
> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* pengutango
> *Offering:* 1 wallpaper and 2 other graphics (see comments for more info)
> *Examples:* [x] - Will update this with wallpaper examples (made a bunch for myself, but never actually shown other people, besides those in my livestreams)
> *Artist Type:*  Graphics - sigs, avatars, etc.
> *Comments:* If selected, with the wallpaper, I only work with larger pics as they're easier to work with with larger graphics.
> 
> With the graphics, the winner can pick from the kinds of graphics I make in my shop, excluding shop layouts (will make a header/welcome banner though).
> - Villager sigs
> - Typography sigs
> - Sigs without villagers (these are GFX-ish, I guess I'd categorize them as.., well some of them anyway)
> - Avatars
> - Ref Sheets
> 
> Any combination of the above will work.



WAHH beautiful

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> I realllyyyyy want to, but I don't think my GFX are worth money. I might do it just for the heck of it though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* Cam,
> *Offering:* 3 GFX signatures and 2 GFXAvatars
> *Examples:* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?254022-%26%239836%3BCam-s-Gallery-Shoppe%26%239836%3B
> *Artist Type:*  GFX Signature and Avatar Artist
> *Comments:* Probs not gonna be chosen but whatever. It sounds fun so why not at least put my name in the hat



They are so worth money, you crazy person.
They are amazing!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username: * MC4pros
> *Offering: * 1 digital chibi
> *Examples:* Here.
> *Artist Type:*  Chibi/Anime/Pixel artist
> *Comments:* Thank you! <33



!! YOU DID A NEW CHIBI AND IT IS SO GOOD AND SO CUTE


----------



## Amissapanda

Finnian said:


> IT won't end until april and you're sooo good though. ;v;



Haha, thanks! I appreciate the thought. I'm afraid I'll be busy with commissions until August, though. I have to do my best to make around $700-800 somehow so I can go to my younger brother's wedding/buy wedding gifts/kennel my dog for two weeks during that time/Pax Prime tickets. I can't let myself rest, unfortunately!


----------



## Finnian

Shirohibiki said:


> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* Shirohibiki
> *Offering:* a sketch of any kind, chibi or non. max 3 characters to a picture.
> *Examples:* gallery
> *Artist Type:*  trash sketch artist i guess. no realism.
> *Comments:* i prefer more simple character designs. i am also trash at fullbody.
> 
> idk why im doing this lol
> (/rolls around squealing over her comm being used as an example)



B/c you are a talented, amaizng, artists, duh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> Haha, thanks! I appreciate the thought. I'm afraid I'll be busy with commissions until August, though. I have to do my best to make around $700-800 somehow so I can go to my younger brother's wedding/buy wedding gifts/kennel my dog for two weeks during that time/Pax Prime tickets. I can't let myself rest, unfortunately!



Lol. I feel ya. I'm saving for my wedding and it's crazy hard.
Best of luck saving though!
And you really are an amazing artist!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* KainAronoele
> *Offering:* If traditional is chosen - 2 chibis or a couple chibi. If Digital - 1 FB, and a chibi or sketchy headshot.
> *Examples:* Traditional - [x] , [x] Digital - [x] , [x] (sorry for ugly character example) , [x]
> *Artist Type:*  (Idk what to put X _X ) Multi-purpose artist... Sound like a product!
> *Comments:* Fapnuggets. Never EAT one.



!!!
You draw so well! You can sculpt and draw??


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> B/c you are a talented, amaizng, artists, duh.



non shhhshhsh you flatter me, stop that uAu <3


----------



## snapdragon

This is awesome!!! Excited to follow this!


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> !!!
> You draw so well! You can sculpt and draw??



Thanks! And yeah xD drawing was actually my first step in being an artist. I've tried to really branch out since then. I can't stand my digital though, it's so pixely, and I can't seem to fix it. Got a crappy Sai somehow that had horrible pre-made tools and Idk how to fix them lol.


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> !! YOU DID A NEW CHIBI AND IT IS SO GOOD AND SO CUTE



oAo Thank you so much!! <33


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* Mega_Cabbage
*Offering: * 1 detailed headshot or 1 halfbody? (maybe more, it depends on what is being drawn)
*Examples:* Gallery
*Artist Type:*   Mostly traditional, realist, cartoonist
*Comments:* Might take awhile to get done, hopefully we can work through spring break (April 6 for me)


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Thanks! And yeah xD drawing was actually my first step in being an artist. I've tried to really branch out since then. I can't stand my digital though, it's so pixely, and I can't seem to fix it. Got a crappy Sai somehow that had horrible pre-made tools and Idk how to fix them lol.



I can send you a screen shot of my tool settings!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* Mega_Cabbage
> *Offering: * 1 detailed headshot or 1 halfbody? (maybe more, it depends on what is being drawn)
> *Examples:* Gallery
> *Artist Type:*   Mostly traditional, realist, cartoonist
> *Comments:* Might take awhile to get done, hopefully we can work through spring break (April 6 for me)



!! beautiful art!


----------



## Pokemanz

Ahhh I kinda want to be a part of this but all I can do are ref sheets and simple banners and backgrounds and stuff. ;-;


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> Ahhh I kinda want to be a part of this but all I can do are ref sheets and simple banners and backgrounds and stuff. ;-;



so many people want stuff like that, homes.


----------



## Pokemanz

Waah fine I'll apply, but I'm not expecting anything xD

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* Pokemanz
*Offering:* As many as 3 detailed AC town siggies with updates, ref sheets for up to 3 characters (mayors or OCs), or 3 banners/avatars of whatever they want (they can choose two of the three things)
*Examples:* 
Ref Sheets: [x] [x]
Banners: [x] [x] [x]
AC Sigs: [x]
Other GFX: [x] 
*Artist Type:*  GFX Artist
*Comments:* I don't spend a whole lotta time on my stuff but could make something really detailed if I took my time on it. Also I'm still relearning all the stuff I used to do so I could add lots more stuffs probs. Also if I do banners or whatever I'll probably do a custom background. The one in the example took me like three hours. And don't even get me STARTED on the Season 5 cover of my novel
Also it would help me improve if people would actually buy my siggies and ref sheets rip


----------



## Cam1

Finnian said:


> They are so worth money, you crazy person.
> They are amazing!



Thank you! I'm glad that someone likes my crap <3


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> Waah fine I'll apply, but I'm not expecting anything xD
> 
> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* Pokemanz
> *Offering:* As many as 3 detailed AC town siggies with updates, ref sheets for up to 3 characters (mayors or OCs), or 3 banners/avatars of whatever they want (they can choose two of the three things)
> *Examples:*
> Ref Sheets: [x] [x]
> Banners: [x] [x] [x]
> AC Sigs: [x]
> Other GFX: [x]
> *Artist Type:*  GFX Artist
> *Comments:* I don't spend a whole lotta time on my stuff but could make something really detailed if I took my time on it. Also I'm still relearning all the stuff I used to do so I could add lots more stuffs probs. Also if I do banners or whatever I'll probably do a custom background. The one in the example took me like three hours. And don't even get me STARTED on the Season 5 cover of my novel
> Also it would help me improve if people would actually buy my siggies and ref sheets rip




You did those!? Those are amazing!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> Thank you! I'm glad that someone likes my crap <3



Of course I do! It's mucho awesome!


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> You did those!? Those are amazing!



Ahhh flattery 
What's amazing is I don't use what everyone else uses for art since my laptop is ancient.
Now you've got me kinda excited c:


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> I can send you a screen shot of my tool settings!



Idk how to change them though, like I've tried adjusting them before or have ppl show me tutorials on how to do it but I've apparently been doing it wrong lol.


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> I can send you a screen shot of my tool settings!



Can you mind sending me a screenshot of your brush tool settings, please? >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Idk how to change them though, like I've tried adjusting them before or have ppl show me tutorials on how to do it but I've apparently been doing it wrong lol.



There's blank boxes with your tools in your toolbox area. Right - click a blank box and choose a tool from the drop down menu. You can change the settings of that tool where the sizes and other options are.


----------



## KainAronoele

MC4pros said:


> Can you mind sending me a screenshot of your brush tool settings, please? >w<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> There's blank boxes with your tools in your toolbox area. Right - click a blank box and choose a tool from the drop down menu. You can change the settings of that tool where the sizes and other options are.



Aww man, seriously?
I just need to figure out the settings to have smooth lines, I've tried editing them before and it changed slightlyyy.


----------



## MC4pros

KainAronoele said:


> Aww man, seriously?
> I just need to figure out the settings to have smooth lines, I've tried editing them before and it changed slightlyyy.



Try changing your stabilizer/smoothing settings. 
http://i.imgur.com/NgoWERj.png

I like this brush setting a lot. 
It's a good, smooth brush.
http://perks-of-caramelization.tumblr.com/post/96040024723/forgot-that-i-had-this-brush-setting


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I want to join but I am terrible at drawing I still am having a hard time drawing the legs and eyes on the anime thing I did of Witch's Mayor, the trad. art looked so much better but I ended up completely doing it digital and it was my first time shading and it stinks but I may post an ex. when I am finished later at least hopefully finished


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> Can you mind sending me a screenshot of your brush tool settings, please? >w<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> There's blank boxes with your tools in your toolbox area. Right - click a blank box and choose a tool from the drop down menu. You can change the settings of that tool where the sizes and other options are.



Here you go!
These are the only two tools I use for my chibis.






- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> I want to join but I am terrible at drawing I still am having a hard time drawing the legs and eyes on the anime thing I did of Witch's Mayor, the trad. art looked so much better but I ended up completely doing it digital and it was my first time shading and it stinks but I may post an ex. when I am finished later at least hopefully finished



Join anyway!
;v;
And i did not see that picture sob. ;A;
i wanna see your beautiful art!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I onyl use my pen tool like that for small lines. for large lines, move the ??smoothed edges?? thing to the second hardest.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Aww man, seriously?
> I just need to figure out the settings to have smooth lines, I've tried editing them before and it changed slightlyyy.



Send me a screenshot?

- - - Post Merge - - -

My stabilizer is at 0.
Here's a screenshot of my entire Sai.
CLICK HERE


----------



## KainAronoele

MC4pros said:


> Try changing your stabilizer/smoothing settings.
> http://i.imgur.com/NgoWERj.png
> 
> I like this brush setting a lot.
> It's a good, smooth brush.
> http://perks-of-caramelization.tumblr.com/post/96040024723/forgot-that-i-had-this-brush-setting





Finnian said:


> Here you go!
> These are the only two tools I use for my chibis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Join anyway!
> ;v;
> And i did not see that picture sob. ;A;
> i wanna see your beautiful art!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I onyl use my pen tool like that for small lines. for large lines, move the ??smoothed edges?? thing to the second hardest.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a screenshot?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My stabilizer is at 0.
> Here's a screenshot of my entire Sai.
> CLICK HERE



After Quality, I have nothing D:
EDIT: Derp... After the rough_flat setting I have nothing, when trying to make new settings.
Screenshot

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, how do you do the stuff like bucket fill only insides of like skin/hair? And like how you change the colors of just the lines (like when you changed the black lines to darker shades of the skin/clothes)?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> Wah the auction wont end until sometime in April. ;v;


Hmm, depends if I can get everything done by then haha.


----------



## MC4pros

KainAronoele said:


> After Quality, I have nothing D:
> EDIT: Derp... After the rough_flat setting I have nothing, when trying to make new settings.
> Screenshot
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, how do you do the stuff like bucket fill only insides of like skin/hair? And like how you change the colors of just the lines (like when you changed the black lines to darker shades of the skin/clothes)?


http://forte-girl7.deviantart.com/art/Tutorial-Colouring-with-the-Fill-Bucket-in-SAI-316133065


To change the lineart color, go on the the lineart layer (the layer where all your lines are) and click "Preserve Opacity" above the layers. Pick what color you can want, and color!


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> After Quality, I have nothing D:
> EDIT: Derp... After the rough_flat setting I have nothing, when trying to make new settings.
> Screenshot
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, how do you do the stuff like bucket fill only insides of like skin/hair? And like how you change the colors of just the lines (like when you changed the black lines to darker shades of the skin/clothes)?



Did you buy Sai or get a free download?


----------



## Finnian

Cough


----------



## deerlilac

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* Deerlilac
*Offering:* Portraits and Chibis
*Examples:*  here and here
*Artist Type:*  Digital Chibi
*Comments:* Woo!


----------



## TeruTeruBozu

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* TeruTeruBozu
*Offering:* 2 chibis or 1 chibi with up to 3 villagers
*Examples:* [X] [X] [X]
*Artist Type:*  chibi artist-in-training!
*Comments:* When would the auction be ending? I'm pretty sure I'll have my commissions (and art trade X) ) finished up by then, but I'd like to know as reference - v -


----------



## Finnian

TeruTeruBozu said:


> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* TeruTeruBozu
> *Offering:* 2 chibis or 1 chibi with up to 3 villagers
> *Examples:* [X] [X] [X]
> *Artist Type:*  chibi artist-in-training!
> *Comments:* When would the auction be ending? I'm pretty sure I'll have my commissions (and art trade X) ) finished up by then, but I'd like to know as reference - v -



f-ing cokes you are amazing.
In training my butt.

And roughly about the 9th of April. I have a convention on the 11th.

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerlilac said:


> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* Deerlilac
> *Offering:* Portraits and Chibis
> *Examples:*  here and here
> *Artist Type:*  Digital Chibi
> *Comments:* Woo!



AHHH YoU ARE AMAZING IN EVERYWAY


----------



## Finnian

Bumpio.


----------



## Astro0

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* Astro0
*Offering:* Realistic portrait/2 fullbody cartoon
*Examples:* http://astro0lauren.deviantart.com/
*Artist Type:*  Err Realistic/Cartoon artist
*Comments:* May as well apply haha, i'm happy to change my application so there's just one option as well ^_^


----------



## Finnian

Astro0 said:


> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* Astro0
> *Offering:* Realistic portrait/2 fullbody cartoon
> *Examples:* http://astro0lauren.deviantart.com/
> *Artist Type:*  Err Realistic/Cartoon artist
> *Comments:* May as well apply haha, i'm happy to change my application so there's just one option as well ^_^



 heck yeah


----------



## ardrey

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* ardrey
*Offering:* 1 chibi and 1 villager
*Examples:* ✖ ✖ ✖
*Artist Type:*  Wannabe chibi artist
*Comments:* Thanks for the invite Finn


----------



## Emzy

awww..... then i cant join >.< Have fun tho!


----------



## fup10k

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* FUP10k
*Offering:* slightly chibi art? Lol EDIT: WAIT I CAN DO ANIMALS TOO if that's wanted at all
*Examples:*  here! It's mostly animal art but i'll upload more later today. 
*Artist Type:*  Inconsistent. (lol. I guess chibi kind of idk what to classify myself as) 
*Comments:* THIS SOUNDS FUN PLEASE PICK ME
That's all <3


----------



## KainAronoele

MC4pros said:


> http://forte-girl7.deviantart.com/art/Tutorial-Colouring-with-the-Fill-Bucket-in-SAI-316133065
> 
> 
> To change the lineart color, go on the the lineart layer (the layer where all your lines are) and click "Preserve Opacity" above the layers. Pick what color you can want, and color!


Ohh, thank you!



Finnian said:


> Did you buy Sai or get a free download?


Free download ; ~;
A while ago someone tried to send me their copy of it, but my computer wouldn't download that zip file thing you need for it, so I couldn't open it :/
I'M SUCH A FAIL!!


----------



## UtopiaJ

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* UtopiaJ
*Offering:* 2 bust-ups, 1 full body ac-style chibi.
*Examples:* [x][x][x][x][x]
*Artist Type:*  I'm more comfortable with disney-ish style fully rendered bust ups but I can do AC-style chibis. Won't be offering any backgrounds though since I lack the time for them.
*Comments:* Never did an art auction before :O


----------



## KainAronoele

I love how so many of these entries have me in them, lol <3


----------



## UtopiaJ

You are the Bell Tree's muse! XD


----------



## Finnian

ardrey said:


> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* ardrey
> *Offering:* 1 chibi and 1 villager
> *Examples:* ✖ ✖ ✖
> *Artist Type:*  Wannabe chibi artist
> *Comments:* Thanks for the invite Finn



;v; Omg thank you for applying! I went to bed right after I messaged, so i didn't get the chance to reply! BUT THANK YOU!
Wannabe chibi artist my arm. Looking at your art made my chibis actually look decent. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* UtopiaJ
> *Offering:* 2 bust-ups, 1 full body ac-style chibi.
> *Examples:* [x][x][x][x][x]
> *Artist Type:*  I'm more comfortable with disney-ish style fully rendered bust ups but I can do AC-style chibis. Won't be offering any backgrounds though since I lack the time for them.
> *Comments:* Never did an art auction before :O



OMG THOSE BUSTS WOWIE WOW

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> I love how so many of these entries have me in them, lol <3



UUUHH maybe because you are a beautiful mermaid princess??

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* FUP10k
> *Offering:* slightly chibi art? Lol EDIT: WAIT I CAN DO ANIMALS TOO if that's wanted at all
> *Examples:*  here! It's mostly animal art but i'll upload more later today.
> *Artist Type:*  Inconsistent. (lol. I guess chibi kind of idk what to classify myself as)
> *Comments:* THIS SOUNDS FUN PLEASE PICK ME
> That's all <3



AHHH. I'm SO HAPPY YOU APPLIED

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emzy said:


> awww..... then i cant join >.< Have fun tho!



Sorrow! You are so good at drawing though!


----------



## KainAronoele

UtopiaJ said:


> You are the Bell Tree's muse! XD


I wasn't sure what that meant, so looked it up xD I'm quite flattered 
I'm glad I'm good inspiration though, I'm addicted to getting art ; //; my own never satisfies me..



Finnian said:


> UUUHH maybe because you are a beautiful mermaid princess??


Not likely xD but thank you! Being a mermaid would be so cool though. I love water ♥


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> I wasn't sure what that meant, so looked it up xD I'm quite flattered
> I'm glad I'm good inspiration though, I'm addicted to getting art ; //; my own never satisfies me..
> 
> 
> Not likely xD but thank you! Being a mermaid would be so cool though. I love water ♥



Kain is lying, guys. She is a beautiful mermaid princess who probably just wen tot a sea witch to become human.
I figured it out. I am Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> Kain is lying, guys. She is a beautiful mermaid princess who probably just wen tot a sea witch to become human.
> I figured it out. I am Sherlock Holmes.



this made me laugh so hard omg
i love you guys


----------



## fup10k

Finnian said:


> AHHH. I'm SO HAPPY YOU APPLIED



I REALLY WANT TO BE A PART OF IT PLZ THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONSIDERATION


----------



## UtopiaJ

Everyone is so adorable XD


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> Kain is lying, guys. She is a beautiful mermaid princess who probably just wen tot a sea witch to become human.
> I figured it out. I am Sherlock Holmes.



Darn you Sherlock for blowing my cover!! Dx
Ursu... lana, cursed me as human for stealing cute lil fishies from her so I can keep them ; ^;
SHE WAS GONNA EAT THEM!!
But seriously, not a princess... My prince has yet to propose to me T -T


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Darn you Sherlock for blowing my cover!! Dx
> Ursu... lana, cursed me as human for stealing cute lil fishies from her so I can keep them ; ^;
> SHE WAS GONNA EAT THEM!!
> But seriously, not a princess... My prince has yet to propose to me T -T


;v; very pretty mermaid then


----------



## inthenameofSweden

*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* InthenameofSweden
*Offering:* 1 fully coloured and shaded fullbody.
*Examples:* X X X
*Artist Type:*  Chibi Artist???
*Comments:*  *throws their art in for the heck of it hhhhhhhhh*


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> ;v; very pretty*-haired* mermaid then



Corrected!


----------



## tobi!

Does it have to be digital art? I don't have a tablet anymore.


----------



## Finnian

Norski said:


> Does it have to be digital art? I don't have a tablet anymore.



Of course not! I want all artists to apply and traditional art is so beautiful!

- - - Post Merge - - -



inthenameofSweden said:


> *Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
> *Username:* InthenameofSweden
> *Offering:* 1 fully coloured and shaded fullbody.
> *Examples:* X X X
> *Artist Type:*  Chibi Artist???
> *Comments:*  *throws their art in for the heck of it hhhhhhhhh*



!!! CUTE STUFF WOWIE

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Corrected!



Corrected! 
A VERY PRETTY MERMAID.
I don't draw ugly people cough it's how I was raised.


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> Corrected!
> A VERY PRETTY-HAIRED MERMAID.
> I don't draw ugly people cough it's how I was raised.


I will infinitely add -haired every time! xD my hair I love, me; not so much.
How were you raised? o .o


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> I will infinitely add -haired every time! xD my hair I love, me; not so much.
> How were you raised? o .o



to hate fat and ugly people duh.
The sad part is that this is almost true sob.

My mom and grandma are sssuupperr shallow lol


but I was joking cough. everybody but tom hanks is beautiful

- - - Post Merge - - -

ugh and this guy.






Okay time to stop being a prick lol.


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> to hate fat and ugly people duh.
> The sad part is that this is almost true sob.
> 
> My mom and grandma are sssuupperr shallow lol
> 
> 
> but I was joking cough. everybody but tom hanks is beautiful
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ugh and this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay time to stop being a prick lol.


This is an ugly person... Never seen someone so... flat and rectangley...


----------



## Finnian

Wahh i may end the recruitment early??


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> Wahh i may end the recruitment early??



lol its your thread so you can do whatever you want XD


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> Wahh i may end the recruitment early??



I'd say you got lots of great peeps at this point.


----------



## tobi!

Finnian said:


> Wahh i may end the recruitment early??



You got a lot of people.


----------



## Finnian

I think so too! ;v;


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> Wahh i may end the recruitment early??



You could.  Many great artists have already applied. Plus, I'd like to see who you pick. I'm so impatient, lol.


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> You could.  Many great artists have already applied. Plus, I'd like to see who you pick. I'm so impatient, lol.



me too lol Okay we've judged!


----------



## Cam1

MC4pros said:


> You could.  Many great artists have already applied. Plus, I'd like to see who you pick. I'm so impatient, lol.



Same. Im Just as impatient XD


----------



## piichinu

oh is it too late to apply then


----------



## tobi!

piimisu said:


> oh is it too late to apply then


NO APPLY RIGHT NOW


----------



## piichinu

Norski said:


> NO APPLY RIGHT NOW





Spoiler:  






Spoiler:  






Spoiler:  






Spoiler:  






Spoiler:  






Spoiler:  






Spoiler:  






Spoiler:  






Spoiler:  



*Finnian Look! An Artist Application! Yay!*
*Username:* Your Info Here
*Offering:* a chibi. if my share reaches 1.3k, a fully body + chibi or two chibis.
*Examples:* poo: http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/053/8/3/bubbles_by_bunstelle-d8j3tih.png / http://prntscr.com/6eicxn / i dont have any recent full body examples but theyre waaay better than my chibis i promise
*Artist Type:*  pixel, chibi, full body, etc.
*Comments:* idk


----------



## Finnian

piimisu said:


> oh is it too late to apply then



No it's not too late! I haven't posted the winners yet


----------



## piichinu

Finnian said:


> No it's not too late! I haven't posted the winners yet



oh okie. sorry i posted it in the most annoying way possible


----------



## Finnian

piimisu said:


> oh okie. sorry i posted it in the most annoying way possible



 nah it was an exciting adventure for me


----------



## Cam1

Am I the only one dying of suspense right now? XD Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Finnian

*Winners:*
Hookkkaay. So, Kimber and I have been thinking about each one of you all day and decided to not make this harder on ourselves and end it now, and it was an INCREDIBLY hard choice! I would have liked to let everyone in, but only 10 posts fit on a page cough. 

You were literally all amazing. And I'm seriously taking about every one of you! 

Here's the people who will be in the auction!
*Finnian
Kimber
Ardrey
Poppet
Kairi-Kitten
Pengutango
(I'm putting you two on the same post is that okay?)
MC4Pros
Kyukon
UtopiaJ
TeruTeruBozu
Piimisu

crap and fup10k you are in too I forgot your name you are on a post with utopia*

I had so many other people I wanted to join! gah you guys are all amazing artists!
I'll be holding future auctions as well, so don't feel too sad about not being in this one!


- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel so bad I wanted everybody to join sob


----------



## piichinu

Cam said:


> Am I the only one dying of suspense right now? XD Good luck to all of you!








 i dnt think so


----------



## Finnian

I am dead ;A;


----------



## piichinu

oh sweet i made it


----------



## Cam1

Finnian said:


> *Winners:*
> Hookkkaay. So, Kimber and I have been thinking about each one of you all day and decided to not make this harder on ourselves and end it now, and it was an INCREDIBLY hard choice! I would have liked to let everyone in, but only 10 posts fit on a page cough.
> 
> You were literally all amazing. And I'm seriously taking about every one of you!
> 
> Here's the people who will be in the auction!
> *Finnian
> Kimber
> Ardrey
> Poppet
> Kairi-Kitten
> Pengutango
> (I'm putting you two on the same post is that okay?)
> MC4Pros
> Kyukon
> UtopiaJ
> TeruTeruBozu
> Piimisu*
> 
> I had so many other people I wanted to join! gah you guys are all amazing artists!
> I'll be holding future auctions as well, so don't feel too sad about not being in this one!
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I feel so bad I wanted everybody to join sob


Congrats all!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Oh my, I feel honored 8'D And yay what a wonderful lineup : O



> I am dead ;A;



*Revives* : O


----------



## Shirohibiki

grats  to the winners! <3


----------



## Cam1

Finnian you are such a class act! I love it


----------



## Finnian

Okay so these people will all be on posts with each other:
Intro:


2nd: Finnian
Kimber

3rd: Kyukon
Poppet


 4th:TeruTeruBozu
Ardrey

5th: fup10k
UtopiaJ


6th: Kairi-Kitten
Pengutango


7th: MC4Pros
Piimisu

8th: rules and how this will work:
Actually 2nd post

9th: Reserved just  in case

10th: reserved just in case

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wanted everyone in I feel so bad. aoijoidf. Anxiety out my ass.


----------



## fup10k

I'M EXCITED AHHHHH


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Whooo me and Pengu : D Very excited for this ^_^


----------



## UtopiaJ

Yay I'm post mates with fup10k! X3


----------



## piichinu

hello mc4 /wonks


----------



## UtopiaJ

Now I can go to sleep... ^^;


----------



## piichinu

I was going to sleep but then I changed my mind


----------



## fup10k

UtopiaJ said:


> Yay I'm post mates with fup10k! X3



Eeeeee I'm so honored <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> Now I can go to sleep... ^^;





piimisu said:


> I was going to sleep but then I changed my mind



I'm stuck bowling with my bf BUT THIS SO EXCITING so it's better 
Kinda
I'd rather be sleeping lol


----------



## Finnian

You guys are all so good and I'm just wow honored any of you would even apply.


----------



## MC4pros

piimisu said:


> hello mc4 /wonks



Omg so excited! <33 I am honored ahh c:


----------



## snapdragon

YAY so excited for the auctions to begin!!!


----------



## Finnian

I wanna like sink into my bed now b/c their were so many great artists you applied that I didn't have room for.
;A; All of you were so good. 
omg pls dont hate me.


----------



## KainAronoele

Congrats who made it! 
I honestly didn't think I'd make it, my lines are too BLEH, but I'm glad I gave it a try or else I would have never known. And I'm a paranoid **** so it would have destroyed me if I could have made it xD
ANYWAY.
I'll try to save up to bid in the auction, though probably won't make it too far, lol, too much aswesomeness you'll all prolly get like 10k + bids @ v@

Good luck! I'll be watching out for the auction!! <3


----------



## kyukon

Woohoo!! Post-mates with poppet~ ♪( ?▽｀)
Im still pulling for a themed  auction coughs


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> I wanna like sink into my bed now b/c their were so many great artists you applied that I didn't have room for.
> ;A; All of you were so good.
> omg pls dont hate me.



why would anyone hate you rofl it was understood that this is how it would go  dont feel bad~


----------



## Allycat

oh yes... going to save up for this auction ..


----------



## doveling

oh yay i got in!!, thanks for picking me finny! : D
& omg hello kyuu!! real happy to be your post-mate!

shh i second a themed auction too, it would look way nicer!!



kyukon said:


> Woohoo!! Post-mates with poppet~ ♪( ?▽｀)
> Im still pulling for a themed  auction coughs


----------



## TeruTeruBozu

ffff I just saw this- th-thank you for accepting m e? @ v @ _I swear I'll make you proud ma_
FFF All of these amazing artists I'm honored Q A Q _I even got paired with Ardrey slay me I'm such fangirl trashsdlfkl;_


----------



## ardrey

TeruTeruBozu said:


> ffff I just saw this- th-thank you for accepting m e? @ v @ _I swear I'll make you proud ma_
> FFF All of these amazing artists I'm honored Q A Q _I even got paired with Ardrey slay me I'm such fangirl trashsdlfkl;_









pshawww what are you saying ; u ; im the one who's honored 

hehe xD but in all seriousness, im really looking forward to the auction c:


----------



## TeruTeruBozu

ardrey said:


> pshawww what are you saying ; u ; im the one who's honored
> 
> hehe xD but in all seriousness, im really looking forward to the auction c:


_*swoons*_ I-I look forward to sharing a post with you eep

Thanks for setting up this auction Finnian and Kimber! > v <
_now I have more artists to stalk hue hueh ue_


----------



## Emzy

ASDFGHJKL;;; WE JUST GOT OUR EXAM TIMETABLE AND I REALIZED I COULDVE JOINED GDI :CCCC 
Good luck tho!


----------



## Cam1

KainAronoele said:


> Congrats who made it!
> I honestly didn't think I'd make it, my lines are too BLEH, but I'm glad I gave it a try or else I would have never known. And I'm a paranoid **** so it would have destroyed me if I could have made it xD
> ANYWAY.
> I'll try to save up to bid in the auction, though probably won't make it too far, lol, too much aswesomeness you'll all prolly get like 10k + bids @ v@
> 
> Good luck! I'll be watching out for the auction!! <3


Oh my god, I am the same. I didn't think I would get it cause I kinda go overboard with effects on my GFX and it kinda ruins the piece. But I am also super paranoid XD. I would have DIED.

Finnian I don't hate you, you are like the sweetest person here!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Eeeeek I'm so excited about this! Its gonna be my first auction XD


----------



## Finnian

im postign information today at some point!


----------



## Finnian

hokay. So, i'm getting some info together today about everything
and I will have to do the posts for everyone b/c I had to combine people 
;v;


----------



## piichinu

Finnian said:


> hokay. So, i'm getting some info together today about everything
> and I will have to do the posts for everyone b/c I had to combine people
> ;v;



we could all post in order down the shared list, skipping a person each time, so one of us would be in charge of our shared post. i dunno how to explain it

edit: if the theme is an issue tho you could give us the code for ur part of the thread and we could edit it with our info


----------



## pengutango

Oh snap!! I got picked and haha, that's fine. Don't mind sharing a post with Kairi at all.


----------



## snapdragon

I'm so broke in TBT now ;w; please add RLC auction


----------



## lazuli

oh damn just lookin thru this and seeing how much fun all y'all are gon hav. i actually was thinkin bout applying but i had commissions to finish then and now i hav even more to finish now. a++++ to everyone who applied and to those who got accepted  (ﾉﾟ⊿ﾟ)ﾉ


----------



## Finnian

computertrash said:


> oh damn just lookin thru this and seeing how much fun all y'all are gon hav. i actually was thinkin bout applying but i had commissions to finish then and now i hav even more to finish now. a++++ to everyone who applied and to those who got accepted  (ﾉﾟ⊿ﾟ)ﾉ



;A; I really wanted you to apply too because your art is ace

- - - Post Merge - - -

Heyyyy. SOOO
The auction is gonna begin probably on the 15thish??
And end on the first of april instead of the like, 22nd or something becayse Kimber's grandpa died and we're flying to New York then.
I'll get the thread up and do some formatting today though

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> I'm so broke in TBT now ;w; please add RLC auction



rlc auction???
I will talk to everyone about that option too.


What do ya'll think?
A separate auction winner for RLC??


----------



## fup10k

Finnian said:


> Heyyyy. SOOO
> The auction is gonna begin probably on the 15thish??
> And end on the first of april instead of the like, 22nd or something becayse Kimber's grandpa died and we're flying to New York then.
> I'll get the thread up and do some formatting today though



I willll be out of town from april 1st-5th, will that be a problem? @A@


----------



## Finnian

fup10k said:


> I willll be out of town from april 1st-5th, will that be a problem? @A@



No! That's okay! We can end it the 31st instead!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Sounds good to me, I am also open to a rlc option if that's ok with everyone else?

Also I hope Kimber is doing ok?


----------



## piichinu

Would LOVE an RLC option please


----------



## Finnian

me too lol

UH.
Dicuss who is gonna post their post with your post partner!


----------



## fup10k

i'm fine with RLC auction @A@ definitely lol
utopia can post if she'd want to! I don't mind. 
honestly idc lol it's up to you!


----------



## piichinu

I wouldn't mind posting it, I'm on phone/laptop/computer like 24/7 
Mc4Pros are you on here a lot or nah? Or do you want to post it?


----------



## UtopiaJ

fup10k said:


> utopia can post if she'd want to! I don't mind.
> honestly idc lol it's up to you!



Sure I can post if you want but I'd need some help making it look nice since I'm just re familiarizing myself with html. We can maybe work it out together, then I'll post?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw is there an example post or thread we can look at to give us an idea of what to make them look like?


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> What do ya'll think?
> A separate auction winner for RLC??



Maan, if I knew you were gonna do a RLC I would have entered my figurines and stuff ; ~;


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> Sure I can post if you want but I'd need some help making it look nice since I'm just re familiarizing myself with html. We can maybe work it out together, then I'll post?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw is there an example post or thread we can look at to give us an idea of what to make them look like?



not yet. i am working on it sob. ;v;


----------



## UtopiaJ

Take your time :3  If we can help in any way, just let us know!


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Maan, if I knew you were gonna do a RLC I would have entered my figurines and stuff ; ~;



!!!
;A;


----------



## doveling

im happy with a rlc option, though with 10 people each person will only probaby get a few dollars
also not sure if everyone in our auction has a paypal : o

though, kyuu if you want i can post our post.. or you can ahah up to you!!


----------



## piichinu

poppet said:


> im happy with a rlc option, though with 10 people each person will only probaby get a few dollars
> also not sure if everyone in our auction has a paypal : o
> 
> though, kyuu if you want i can post our post.. or you can ahah up to you!!



True, I mean $60 would get us like $5
And that's assuming all 12 of us have paypal


----------



## Finnian

Poppet you post b/c it's waiting lol ;v; lemme get the link

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?271731-auction-thread-NO-POSTING-PLS-UH-come-in-if-you-are-in-the-auction-still-no-posting

poppet post!


----------



## kyukon

poppet said:


> im happy with a rlc option, though with 10 people each person will only probaby get a few dollars
> also not sure if everyone in our auction has a paypal : o
> 
> though, kyuu if you want i can post our post.. or you can ahah up to you!!


 
ahh! you can do it ' w'
finnian seems to want you to do it too, so it's ok by me o/

@ finnian
are we having a theme?
if there's no overall theme, could poppet and I have a themed post? 
omgitsokifimoverbearingbutineedtoknow


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> ahh! you can do it ' w'
> finnian seems to want you to do it too, so it's ok by me o/
> 
> @ finnian
> are we having a theme?
> if there's no overall theme, could poppet and I have a themed post?
> omgitsokifimoverbearingbutineedtoknow



we're having a theme I just haven't thought of it yet I still need to do graphics for it

BUT WHAT OD YOU HAVE IN MIND??


----------



## MC4pros

piimisu said:


> I wouldn't mind posting it, I'm on phone/laptop/computer like 24/7
> Mc4Pros are you on here a lot or nah? Or do you want to post it?



I could post! I'm on here quite a bit.


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> we're having a theme I just haven't thought of it yet I still need to do graphics for it
> 
> BUT WHAT OD YOU HAVE IN MIND??



AHHH I don't exactly have anything in particular in mind ; -;
we could always play it safe and go animal crossing themed hahaha or pokemon sweats

usually, I'm used to drawing for the theme
like... if it was a maid theme, I would draw me/my persona as a maid for example
if we did the acnl theme, we could draw our mayors or us if we were animal neighbors idk
but not everyone in the auction is an artist so it may not work u vu;;
also, i'm not sure if everyone has enough time/will be willing to do that
so maybe having an overall theme and then letting the individual couples interpret it might be easier?
Maybe just require a banner & specific color scheme/link appearances to pull all of them together?


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> AHHH I don't exactly have anything in particular in mind ; -;
> we could always play it safe and go animal crossing themed hahaha or pokemon sweats
> 
> usually, I'm used to drawing for the theme
> like... if it was a maid theme, I would draw me/my persona as a maid for example
> if we did the acnl theme, we could draw our mayors or us if we were animal neighbors idk
> but not everyone in the auction is an artist so it may not work u vu;;
> also, i'm not sure if everyone has enough time/will be willing to do that
> so maybe having an overall theme and then letting the individual couples interpret it might be easier?
> Maybe just require a banner & specific color scheme/link appearances to pull all of them together?



yes i love he poke' puff thing yes.
I probably won't make anyone draw anything lemme show you some graphics brb


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> yes i love he poke' puff thing yes.
> I probably won't make anyone draw anything lemme show you some graphics brb



Maybe work it so that each duo is a specific type gym? that could be interesting ' v'


----------



## Finnian

Livetrace is so wonderful.






- - - Post Merge - - -



kyukon said:


> Maybe work it so that each duo is a specific type gym? that could be interesting ' v'



YES
pokepuffs and gyms


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> Livetrace is so wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> YES
> pokepuffs and gyms



omfg so adorable
were you thinking of using them as the link images?
omgomgomgomg im excite then * V*
also, will you type us? (that way we don't have to fight over elements ahaha)


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> omfg so adorable
> were you thinking of using them as the link images?
> omgomgomgomg im excite then * V*
> also, will you type us? (that way we don't have to fight over elements ahaha)



HECK YEAH i WILL
I'm putting hiragana in the titles b/c i found the cutest japanese font


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> HECK YEAH i WILL
> I'm putting hiragana in the titles b/c i found the cutest japanese font



do eeeet 
if you need any help translating anything into japanese, let me know o/


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> do eeeet
> if you need any help translating anything into japanese, let me know o/



Will do!
I took two years of it in high school but barely remember anything tbh.
Can you translate auction for me?


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> Will do!
> I took two years of it in high school but barely remember anything tbh.
> Can you translate auction for me?



haha npnp I took 5 years of French and I don't remember squat
auction is 競売


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> haha npnp I took 5 years of French and I don't remember squat
> auction is 競売



;v;
THANK YOu!

What do you think of this?


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> ;v;
> THANK YOu!
> 
> What do you think of this?



kyaaa im dead it's too cute ; -;
how are you thinking of tying the gyms into the puffs though?


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> kyaaa im dead it's too cute ; -;
> how are you thinking of tying the gyms into the puffs though?



yeah i am I'm gonna do that on artist headers for their post see


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> yeah i am I'm gonna do that on artist headers for their post see



okok~ I'll just wait to see what you have in store for us then! * V* <33


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> okok~ I'll just wait to see what you have in store for us then! * V* <33



;v;
I'm so excited!
Any other things you can think of that I should do?


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> ;v;
> I'm so excited!
> Any other things you can think of that I should do?



hmm maybe give each of us a "signature pokemon", like most gym leaders have? 
that might be a little out of that way though. ^^; totally not necessary haha
I don't have any other specific ideas! ; 7;

edit;; also, I don't know exactly if we're having tiers or different winners, but we could have something set up like, each gym you defeat (amount of money bidded), more will be offered/better coloring offered? or something.

ie;
bid 1000 tbt and beat first gym
5000 2nd
10000 3rd (or maybe have the increases a lot more and see who is willing to add more art to contribute to the tier; I personally would be willing) and you can like, add the badges next to each tier when they are gotten. sajgjbfjhbkjustanidea hhh


----------



## pengutango

That's cute! :3 Could you use the badges like the decorations on top of each puff? That's the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## kyukon

pengutango said:


> That's cute! :3 Could you use the badges like the decorations on top of each puff? That's the first thing that came to mind.



ohhh that's a really cute idea ; u;


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> hmm maybe give each of us a "signature pokemon", like most gym leaders have?
> that might be a little out of that way though. ^^; totally not necessary haha
> I don't have any other specific ideas! ; 7;
> 
> edit;; also, I don't know exactly if we're having tiers or different winners, but we could have something set up like, each gym you defeat (amount of money bidded), more will be offered/better coloring offered? or something.
> 
> ie;
> bid 1000 tbt and beat first gym
> 5000 2nd
> 10000 3rd (or maybe have the increases a lot more and see who is willing to add more art to contribute to the tier; I personally would be willing) and you can like, add the badges next to each tier when they are gotten. sajgjbfjhbkjustanidea hhh



Two winners. One RLC, on bell/tbt
And I like the tier idea!

So, under 1000tbt will be lines from everybody!
1000tbt - 1500tbt will be simple colors?
1500+ will be shading
10,000 will be double the prize??

And same goes for RLC!
$20 - $40 is lines
$41 - $60 simple colors
$61-$150 shaded
$150+ is uhh???

AND I LOVE THE BEAT THE GYM THING!
here's the badges I have!





- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> That's cute! :3 Could you use the badges like the decorations on top of each puff? That's the first thing that came to mind.



I love that!


----------



## UtopiaJ

I'm fine with any idea everyone wants to do :3 Really cute ideas so far!


----------



## ardrey

omggg, i love that pokemon idea


----------



## Finnian

Isn't it cute!!

kyu if your still on, can you post so ardrey can?


----------



## tomothy

Ohh pff I was thinking about entering but I thought it ended later so I didn't post anything lmao

Congrats to the winners >w<


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> Isn't it cute!!
> 
> kyu if your still on, can you post so ardrey can?



yeee i'll do that now
gomen poppet ; u;


----------



## Finnian

hey will somebody draw a fennekin for the top post?
I could but I really don't want to rip. ;v;


----------



## ardrey

Finnian said:


> hey will somebody draw a fennekin for the top post?
> I could but I really don't want to rip. ;v;



I made my post c:

i'll take care of fennekin x3


----------



## Finnian

ardrey said:


> I made my post c:
> 
> i'll take care of fennekin x3



! Thank you! I really appreciate it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay now either fup10k or upotiaJ need to post!


----------



## fup10k

I don't think utopia is around, i'll post n_n


----------



## ardrey

Finnian said:


> ! Thank you! I really appreciate it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay now either fup10k or upotiaJ need to post!



here's my fennekin, i hope this is okay :'D


----------



## Finnian

ardrey said:


> here's my fennekin, i hope this is okay :'D



IM DEAD THIS IS SO CUTE I LOVE IT I LOVE IT I LOVE IT THANK YOU

- - - Post Merge - - -

lemme test this size real quick





- - - Post Merge - - -

THIS IS PERFECT





- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually this one.





- - - Post Merge - - -

or this one?





- - - Post Merge - - -

Kairi-Kitten or penutango need to post in the auction thread now!


----------



## doveling

@kyukon eeps thats okay! 

Also, yay a pokemon theme!! Can't wait to find out our types!
cough grass gym leader cough cough passes out


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Posted as Pengu is not here xD

Uwah<3 Loving the Pokemon theme : O


----------



## Finnian

poppet said:


> @kyukon eeps thats okay!
> 
> Also, yay a pokemon theme!! Can't wait to find out our types!
> cough grass gym leader cough cough passes out



I know! Thank kyu for that!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Posted as Pengu is not here xD
> 
> Uwah<3 Loving the Pokemon theme : O



me too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

piimisu or MC4Pros post now!


----------



## doveling

oh also liking the tier system!!

Also are we setting an ab price?


----------



## Finnian

poppet said:


> oh also liking the tier system!!
> 
> Also are we setting an ab price?



UHH.
What do you guys think?
Sorry I really want you guys to be as involved as possible. ;v;


----------



## doveling

Finnian said:


> UHH.
> What do you guys think?
> Sorry I really want you guys to be as involved as possible. ;v;



ep i don't mind either way, but yeah ahha

also im thinking the rlc tier prices are a tad too dear.. like $40 for 8 sets of lineart (2 lined..graphics?) is pretty expense and would scare people off /slapsmyface /unpopularopinion


----------



## piichinu

I'm here but mc4pros wanted to post, so I'll just sit back for a little...


----------



## MC4pros

piimisu said:


> I'm here but mc4pros wanted to post, so I'll just sit back for a little...



Sorry for taking a while >~< I posted!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Sorry, I'm on London time so I go sleep earlier but I shall catch up on the thread now!

Thanks fup10k for posting! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I really like the higher saturation banner (last one). For banners, its good for them to POP! :3


----------



## kyukon

poppet said:


> @kyukon eeps thats okay!
> 
> Also, yay a pokemon theme!! Can't wait to find out our types!
> cough grass gym leader cough cough passes out



omg ahaha I'm glad it's not too big a deal ;;
AND AHHH I'm not a big grass type fan... don't hurt me... aaa.... !!

and! I also like the bright banner!


----------



## azukitan

Oh dang, good luck with y'all's joint auction! I haven't seen a spiffy themed one since my days on Gaia xD


----------



## Finnian

poppet said:


> ep i don't mind either way, but yeah ahha
> 
> also im thinking the rlc tier prices are a tad too dear.. like $40 for 8 sets of lineart (2 lined..graphics?) is pretty expense and would scare people off /slapsmyface /unpopularopinion



yeah no i had no idea how to price them yeah.
Suggestions anyone pls help me???

- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> Sorry, I'm on London time so I go sleep earlier but I shall catch up on the thread now!
> 
> Thanks fup10k for posting! ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I really like the higher saturation banner (last one). For banners, its good for them to POP! :3



Good to know! I'll good with that idea then!

- - - Post Merge - - -

go with that idea then. lol. wowza.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Btw I wanna toss in my 2 cents and say those prices are extremely cheap compared to industry standards. I work full-time as an illustrator at an agency so trust me when I tell you lovely talented people not to sell yourselves short! Sometimes I do small private commissions just for fun (that are more affordable for individual clients vs companies/studios) but most of my work is priced at the industry standard via my agency.

In this case since its a forum auction, I think its fine for the prices to stay as they are. Target audience is important and we are mostly doing this to have fun, right? But lowering the prices is an insult to all the amazing talented artists participating. You are all worth a lot! 

$40 for 8 sets of lineart from different artists is SO fricken cheap its insane. That is an absolute STEAL and if I wasn't participating I would bid for sure.


----------



## pengutango

With graphics, from what I can tell, Kairi and I are the only ones doing that. I dunno what Kairi thinks about this, but I think that pretty much what we plan on offering won't change between tiers... I mean, unless there's a way to tier that. Graphics can either take next to no time to a few hours, depending on what is requested. (definitely a case by case situation for sure)

PS: Thanks Kairi for posting. Was sleeping anyway.


----------



## Finnian

pengutango said:


> With graphics, from what I can tell, Kairi and I are the only ones doing that. I dunno what Kairi thinks about this, but I think that pretty much what we plan on offering won't change between tiers... I mean, unless there's a way to tier that. Graphics can either take next to no time to a few hours, depending on what is requested. (definitely a case by case situation for sure)
> 
> PS: Thanks Kairi for posting. Was sleeping anyway.



yeah. i wasn't too sure what to do about that..
Also, I need to collect everyone's favorite piece of art that in the style that they are offering.
I'm making your title images and why am I not leaving this to the graphic designers who knows?

With the exception of pengu and kairi, I need your favorite piece in the style you're offering on a transparent background.
For pengu and Kairi, I hate to put work on you, but what you make your own headers for your names? I think it'd be a good way to showcase your talent.
Do something similar to what I'm doing here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-MC4Pros-or-Piimisu-post-now-NOBODY-ELSE-POST

- - - Post Merge - - -

ANDG GAHH the internet it dulling my bright beautiful colors so much sob

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yes fonts I'm using:
Japanese font. Ask if yu want me to write anything. I have a japanese keyboard option installed on my computer and the font downloaded.

Pleasantly Plump
Apple Boy BTN
Pokemon Solid Normal

And if you want the .ais for the pokepuffs and/or gym badges.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah and my hex colors
#FF8FC2
#E53980
White

And I'm usind some gradients. Ask for those colors, if you'd like!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Sure sounds good, btw are we drawing ourselves/mayors as gym leaders afterall to post in our posts?


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> Sure sounds good, btw are we drawing ourselves/mayors as gym leaders afterall to post in our posts?


I'd love that!
Is everyone okay with that?
If not, maybe someone will be happy to do it for you?

Pengu? Kairi?
I'll draw one of you, who wants to take the other?


----------



## UtopiaJ

I'll offer if no one else wants to do it. :3

Is it ok if I use my mayor as a gym leader? I think it would be so cute to merge the two styles.


----------



## Finnian

Also, here's some food for thought.
or clickable image examples (kind like the ones in my shop), should we do gym badges or pokepufs to represent tiers?
Like so, sorry didn't clip all a picture to each frame:






- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> I'll offer if no one else wants to do it. :3
> 
> Is it ok if I use my mayor as a gym leader? I think it would be so cute to merge the two styles.



Heck yeah! I'm gonna


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> I'd love that!
> Is everyone okay with that?
> If not, maybe someone will be happy to do it for you?
> 
> Pengu? Kairi?
> I'll draw one of you, who wants to take the other?



This is what I suggested in the beginning, so I'm all in!
But we need to know what gym leader type we all are to do that. ^^
I can also offer to draw some for others (though I think its better if we all represent ourselves with our own art)
I'm willing to do something for pengu and kairi though and they can graphics them up to showcase themselves. :]


----------



## Finnian

Oops. Drag the image to see all the badges lol. i saved it out in white.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kyukon said:


> This is what I suggested in the beginning, so I'm all in!
> But we need to know what gym leader type we all are to do that. ^^
> I can also offer to draw some for others (though I think its better if we all represent ourselves with our own art)
> I'm willing to do something for pengu and kairi though and they can graphics them up to showcase themselves. :]



I'm hoping they can do their own headers!
I wanted a lil chibi/person/whatever on each header though,a s well as a gym badge. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, i have Kanto badges. Should we do Hoenn since that game is big right now?


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> Oops. Drag the image to see all the badges lol. i saved it out in white.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping they can do their own headers!
> I wanted a lil chibi/person/whatever on each header though,a s well as a gym badge. ;v;



Yeah, that works! 
As for the gym badge shape, I think it's ok if we mix and match with the pokepuff shape and the other shapes, that way all of us can have our own individual badges. (I don't think there are that many pokepuff shapes??)
pssst can you tell us what pokemon type we all are please


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> Yeah, that works!
> As for the gym badge shape, I think it's ok if we mix and match with the pokepuff shape and the other shapes, that way all of us can have our own individual badges. (I don't think there are that many pokepuff shapes??)
> pssst can you tell us what pokemon type we all are please



Lol yes I'm so sorry. Lemme get a type or everybody!

I'm fairy cough hack Im sorry wow I love this type.

- - - Post Merge - - -

my f key is crap by the way.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Kanto, old school style!   Also I dont mind what type of gym I get. I have favourite pokemon of each type.

fup10k, what do you think? Are you open to any gym type?

- - - Post Merge - - -

or the pokepuff badges, that's cool too!


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> Lol yes I'm so sorry. Lemme get a type or everybody!
> 
> I'm fairy cough hack Im sorry wow I love this type.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> my f key is crap by the way.



Ahh yea I also forgot to ask, are each of us duos a specific gym, or does each artist get their own individual badge/type?
Kind of going off of UtopiaJ rn


----------



## Finnian

Me - fairy
Kimber - Dragon


Kyu - fire
Poppet - grass

Piimisu - Psychic
MC4pros - Ghost


teruteru - water
ardrey - eletric

fup10k - ice
Utopia - Steel

Kairi - Flying
pengu - poison
these ones don't match up, but who wants to be ground or fighting really?

- - - Post Merge - - -



kyukon said:


> Ahh yea I also forgot to ask, are each of us duos a specific gym, or does each artist get their own individual badge/type?
> Kind of going off of UtopiaJ rn



oh yeah that'd make a lot more sense eh?

- - - Post Merge - - -

In that case

Nobody wants to be ground or rock ew

SOO

me/Kimb - Cerulean City Gym
Kyu/pops - Vermilion City Gym
TeruTeruBozu/Ardrey - Celadon City Gym
fup10k/UtopiaJ -  Fuchsia City Gym
Kairi-Kitten/Pengutango -  Saffron City Gym
MC4Pros/Piimisu -  Cinnabar Island Gym


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> .....
> 
> oh yeah that'd make a lot more sense eh?



I think it could work either way. o vo
Like each of us duos could still be a gym (imagine a region of majority double battles and it really worked like this and each gym was two leaders of opposing types thooo aaaaa)
But anyways, it can still work!


----------



## UtopiaJ

What about "normal" type?


----------



## Finnian

It might be confusing though, because of the tier system, with beating the gyms.
Like, if each duo is a certain gym, then would it be confusing if they beat out say cerulean, they don't get my art anymore, but are on to kyu/poppet and so on?

- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> What about "normal" type?



Nah normal types aren't as fun to work with. UNLESS SOMEONE DOES WANNA BE NORMAL


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> It might be confusing though, because of the tier system, with beating the gyms.
> Like, if each duo is a certain gym, then would it be confusing if they beat out say cerulean, they don't get my art anymore, but are on to kyu/poppet and so on?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nah normal types aren't as fun to work with. UNLESS SOMEONE DOES WANNA BE NORMAL



For the tiers, I don't think it's that confusing. 
More like, once the bid reaches a certain amount (in tbt or rlc), it's considered as beating a gym and the rewards increase.
It has nothing to do with not getting someone's art or getting only one gym's art. Like... they'll already know what the rewards are because I'm assuming you'll post it next to each tier (what is obtained)


----------



## UtopiaJ

>.> this is the little girl in me talking.... but Jigglypuff was totally my favourite back in the day.


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> For the tiers, I don't think it's that confusing.
> More like, once the bid reaches a certain amount (in tbt or rlc), it's considered as beating a gym and the rewards increase.
> It has nothing to do with not getting someone's art or getting only one gym's art. Like... they'll already know what the rewards are because I'm assuming you'll post it next to each tier (what is obtained)



yes yes. Alright! 
Is everybody cool with their types and gyms?
I'm happy to hear what you'd rather be!


----------



## UtopiaJ

kyukon said:


> For the tiers, I don't think it's that confusing.
> More like, once the bid reaches a certain amount (in tbt or rlc), it's considered as beating a gym and the rewards increase.
> It has nothing to do with not getting someone's art or getting only one gym's art. Like... they'll already know what the rewards are because I'm assuming you'll post it next to each tier (what is obtained)



I think this would work. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> >.> this is the little girl in me talking.... but Jigglypuff was totally my favourite back in the day.



Jiggly puff is fairy now right??
You can TOTALLy do normal type though!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Would you rather be fairy and I'll go to something else??


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> Jiggly puff is fairy now right??
> You can TOTALLy do normal type though!



What? D: Ugh I knew I should have kept up with the times! The last pokemon game I played was Soul Silver. Researching now... man I'm really showing my age >.>'


----------



## Finnian

emily made me take it down


----------



## UtopiaJ

Those are so adorable! Oh! We could do the whole Eevee evolution thing no?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind there's only 9.... poo


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> Those are so adorable! Oh! We could do the whole Eevee evolution thing no?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nevermind there's only 9.... poo



i know one person off saddness


----------



## pengutango

Just sayin' Umbreon is my fave eeveelution.  And yeah, I don't mind making my own banner. Don't mind who draws my mayor. Will have a bit more time to actually be more active-ish after tonight.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, as long as it's big enough to play with on the banner. Always prefer a larger beginning pic, since gives me more leeway.


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> yes yes. Alright!
> Is everybody cool with their types and gyms?
> I'm happy to hear what you'd rather be!



ahhh I missed this post! But I know poppet and I are 
// victorious pose!! (i'm just thinking of "kyukon withrew kyukon !! etc")

ALSO! I'm kind of confused about the mini pokemon thing as badges. ' v'
I think we should go back to using the pokepuffs maybe? cuz otherwise the pokepuff theme doesn't pull in as well.
We can use the pokemon in the banners etc though?
idk you dont have to listen to me but I'm still confused about the pokepuff theme tying in xD;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Just sayin' Umbreon is my fave eeveelution.  And yeah, I don't mind making my own banner. Don't mind who draws my mayor. Will have a bit more time to actually be more active-ish after tonight.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well, as long as it's big enough to play with on the banner. Always prefer a larger beginning pic, since gives me more leeway.



I think Utopia offered and so did I! So just choose one of us and send us the refs of how you want your gym leader to be drawn. ^^

edit;; Utopia if you don't want to anymore, just correct me ahah (if you do, then one of us can do pengu and the other kairi!)


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> ahhh I missed this post! But I know poppet and I are
> // victorious pose!! (i'm just thinking of "kyukon withrew kyukon !! etc")
> 
> ALSO! I'm kind of confused about the mini pokemon thing as badges. ' v'
> I think we should go back to using the pokepuffs maybe? cuz otherwise the pokepuff theme doesn't pull in as well.
> We can use the pokemon in the banners etc though?
> idk you dont have to listen to me but I'm still confused about the pokepuff theme tying in xD;;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I think Utopia offered and so did I! So just choose one of us and send us the refs of how you want your gym leader to be drawn. ^^
> edit;; Utopia if you don't want to anymore, just correct me ahah



oh no i made those for my actual IRL store. they are just drawings I did.
And i think we'll use the gym badges for art examples, and basically put what you are offering to the corresponding the gym badges.
So, sketch example for badge 1, chibi for badge 2, full picture for the last badge.
Etc etc.
Does that make sense?
Am i overly complicating this?


----------



## UtopiaJ

I don't mind at all. If interested just pm me with details. :3


----------



## Finnian

And can you translate "how this works" into japanese for me with romanji so I can type it? ;v;


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> oh no i made those for my actual IRL store. they are just drawings I did.
> And i think we'll use the gym badges for art examples, and basically put what you are offering to the corresponding the gym badges.
> So, sketch example for badge 1, chibi for badge 2, full picture for the last badge.
> Etc etc.
> Does that make sense?
> Am i overly complicating this?



hmmmm I think what you're thinking and what I'm thinking are different xD;; (that may be why I'm so confused lol)
Uhh so, what I thought was that each of our duos is equal to one gym (of opposing types, but still one gym)
So that means that the two of us = one badge
And each tier = one badge, which means there will be 6 tiers. (?)
We can have our link images be our badges, but I don't think each of us has multiple badges. (unless that's where you wanted to tie in the pokepuffs and have the pokepuffs be our link images, separate from the badges)?

If this is completely different from what you had in mind, don't mind me!! haha 
I'm just a little confused. p vp

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> And can you translate "how this works" into japanese for me with romanji so I can type it? ;v;



”うごくかた” ugoku kata



also! I'm going out now, so I'll be back later to catch up and see what's going on. ^ v^


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> hmmmm I think what you're thinking and what I'm thinking are different xD;; (that may be why I'm so confused lol)
> Uhh so, what I thought was that each of our duos is equal to one gym (of opposing types, but still one gym)
> So that means that the two of us = one badge
> And each tier = one badge, which means there will be 6 tiers. (?)
> We can have our link images be our badges, but I don't think each of us has multiple badges. (unless that's where you wanted to tie in the pokepuffs and have the pokepuffs be our link images, separate from the badges)?
> 
> If this is completely different from what you had in mind, don't mind me!! haha
> I'm just a little confused. p vp



Im so sorry i don't understand. Im a freaking idiot lol I need pictures to explain things okay so:

basically it'll explain the tier system in post 1 or 2 and how it works rules, etc etc
dont mind me using a random sketch example from google.
I'll use what I'm doing
1500 tbt and under is sketch.
1501 bt to 4000 tbt is chibi
4001 tbt - 10000 tbt is chibi couple
10000 tbt and over is full portrait and chibi
money might be different idk.

So, my examples will look like this, corresponding with the gym badge shapes





i'll use different examples and they will look cleaner but yeah

And I think i'll jsut have random pokepuff floating throughout the thread tot ie it in, if that's okay??


----------



## pengutango

kyukon said:


> I think Utopia offered and so did I! So just choose one of us and send us the refs of how you want your gym leader to be drawn. ^^
> 
> edit;; Utopia if you don't want to anymore, just correct me ahah (if you do, then one of us can do pengu and the other kairi!)



Derp, so hard to choose... XD Thank you guys for offering.  I feel a lil bad that I have first dibs since Kairi's not around at the moment to figure it out with me. I'm sure she'll be happy with either of you guys, so this should work... I think. 

I guess to rationalize it, already have a few pieces from you Kyu, so I'll PM you later tonight Utopia with my mayor refs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hmmm, with the shapes, I know that it's a gym badge themed, but... I dunno why... it kinda throws me off. Maybe because I'm used to seeing example icons being a consistent shape.


----------



## Finnian

pengutango said:


> Derp, so hard to choose... XD Thank you guys for offering.  I feel a lil bad that I have first dibs since Kairi's not around at the moment to figure it out with me. I'm sure she'll be happy with either of you guys, so this should work... I think.
> 
> I guess to rationalize it, already have a few pieces from you Kyu, so I'll PM you later tonight Utopia with my mayor refs.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hmmm, with the shapes, I know that it's a gym badge themed, but... I dunno why... it kinda throws me off. Maybe because I'm used to seeing example icons being a consistent shape.



HMM. ;A;
I don;'t know what to do sob.



Anybody lurking that's not in the auction is welcome to post and tell us what you think!


----------



## UtopiaJ

How about we have a badge decoration in each post next to the banner?

Then we can have a more straighforward way to showcase our work. Like portrait-style vertical panels side by side?


@Pengu: Sure that would be great. Some colour ideas would help too ^^


----------



## fup10k

utopia can we have sylveon on ours? >a>


----------



## Finnian

Sylveon is a bae


----------



## UtopiaJ

fup10k said:


> utopia can we have sylveon on ours? >a>



uhhh yes please !


----------



## ardrey

Eeep so much has happened while I was at school

So lemme see if I've got this straight:
Teruteru is water, I'm electric, we're the celadon city gym and we should draw our mayors as gym leaders based off of our type. Samples will be displayed in the shape of pokepuffs/badges. How many samples do we need and how do the banners work? Cuz I assume u want all of them to match, except kairi and pengu's since they're doing their own right?


----------



## Finnian

ardrey said:


> Eeep so much has happened while I was at school
> 
> So lemme see if I've got this straight:
> Teruteru is water, I'm electric, we're the celadon city gym and we should draw our mayors as gym leaders based off of our type. Samples will be displayed in the shape of pokepuffs/badges. How many samples do we need and how do the banners work? Cuz I assume u want all of them to match, except kairi and pengu's since they're doing their own right?



Yes. 
THANK YOU FOR SUMMARIZING!
Okay, so 4 samples each. I think that's good. We'll only do 4 out of the eight badges, or 4 pokepuffs.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Whooo sorry not a morning person xD And what refs shall we be sending to get done : O? Haha just want to double check for badge thing 8D Is it our Mayors pic we're using or?....rip me just a bit confused lol. I am totally glad to make my own banner though ;D

Ah yup, shall use my mayor then : D I suppose then that means PM kyukon : )


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


>



OMG, I'm lovin' your sketch example o -o personally, I'd *LOVE* just something of that xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> Sylveon is a bae


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> OMG, I'm lovin' your sketch example o -o personally, I'd *LOVE* just something of that xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



I didn't even draw the sketch example rip
i didn't wanna find one o my sketches
and if you were being sarcastic i did not catch it b/c im a farthead

I NEED IT I NEED THAT NECKLACE


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> I didn't even draw the sketch example rip
> i didn't wanna find one o my sketches
> and if you were being sarcastic i did not catch it b/c im a farthead
> 
> I NEED IT I NEED THAT NECKLACE



Wasn't but sorry, I didn't know it wasn't yours xD
Still, whoever did that, it looks awesome~
And I'm sure your sketches are asweome too!!

I actually sent that to another customer, but I can always make more ~
I've made most of them I think... Umbreon, Espeon, Leafeon, Eevee, Glaceon, Vaporeon anddd Sylviii. She came out the best I think. Almost wanted to keep it > .> ..... <. <


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Wasn't but sorry, I didn't know it wasn't yours xD
> Still, whoever did that, it looks awesome~
> And I'm sure your sketches are asweome too!!
> 
> I actually sent that to another customer, but I can always make more ~
> I've made most of them I think... Umbreon, Espeon, Leafeon, Eevee, Glaceon, Vaporeon anddd Sylviii. She came out the best I think. Almost wanted to keep it > .> ..... <. <


ITS SO CUTE I bet whoever got it loves it so much


----------



## doveling

sooo am i drawing a character dressed up as a grass leader, though the vermillion gym is electric? ahhh sounds a bit weird but im happy with grass!!

getting started!!!



edit;;





finished my piece, also here are the additional samples for the button graphics ; >!
[1st tier][URL="http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/059/3/3/me_by_peoyne-d8jx1bf.png"][2nd tier][3rd tier | couple][4th tier + 1 animal/pokemon/etc][/URL]


----------



## Finnian

poppet said:


> sooo am i drawing a character dressed up as a grass leader, though the vermillion gym is electric? ahhh sounds a bit weird but im happy with grass!!
> 
> getting started!!!
> 
> 
> 
> edit;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished my piece, also here are the additional samples for the button graphics ; >!
> [1st tier][URL="http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/059/3/3/me_by_peoyne-d8jx1bf.png"][2nd tier][3rd tier | couple][4th tier + 1 animal/pokemon/etc][/URL]



That is literally the cutest thing in the world OMG you are such a great artist and Im just sitting with nothing to show wahh
this is so good!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

poppet said:


> sooo am i drawing a character dressed up as a grass leader, though the vermillion gym is electric? ahhh sounds a bit weird but im happy with grass!!
> 
> getting started!!!
> 
> 
> 
> edit;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished my piece, also here are the additional samples for the button graphics ; >!
> [1st tier][URL="http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/059/3/3/me_by_peoyne-d8jx1bf.png"][2nd tier][3rd tier | couple][4th tier + 1 animal/pokemon/etc][/URL]



Just the cutest 8'D


----------



## pengutango

I dunno if anyone suggested it, but since everyone has a different town, couldn't the examples be in the shape of the badge for that particular gym? Like Kairi and I have Saffron City, so it has pretty much the simplest shape ever... a circle. XD That way, all the badge shapes can be shown and it looks more organized. That's just me though.


----------



## UtopiaJ

I second pengu's suggestion! Also working on both trainer/mayors atm!


----------



## kyukon

I third the suggestion! That was actually along the lines of what I was trying to explain, but it didn't get across very well haha ( ；?Д｀)


----------



## Finnian

Yeah! Of course we can do that.
so, everybody choose a gym badge??
(sorry im so tired just woke up and feel like im gonna lop over and die lol so it may take some explaining to get ideas across b/c my brain is not working this morning)


----------



## pengutango

Finnian said:


> Yeah! Of course we can do that.
> so, everybody choose a gym badge??
> (sorry im so tired just woke up and feel like im gonna lop over and die lol so it may take some explaining to get ideas across b/c my brain is not working this morning)



Was thinking you should have whatever is the badge that goes with each town, so it all lines up? It's like I said before, Saffron city has that circle badge, Cerulean City has that water drop badge, etc.


----------



## Finnian

pengutango said:


> Was thinking you should have whatever is the badge that goes with each town, so it all lines up? It's like I said before, Saffron city has that circle badge, Cerulean City has that water drop badge, etc.



OHH
Sorry tired mind that you meant animal crossing town and i was really confused.

- - - Post Merge - - -

hokay so im doing my mayor as a fairy-type gym leader from the water gym?
Nice. I am so good at thinking things out lol.


----------



## pengutango

Haha, yeah, it's ironic that I got poison, despite the gym being a psychic one. I'm okay with it since I got it to work.


----------



## Finnian

Im sorry you guys Im so bad at this lol ;v;


----------



## UtopiaJ

Don't worry, together we'll make it work :3


----------



## piichinu

Uh I have no idea about badges or pokemon so can someone tell me what to do


----------



## KainAronoele

piimisu said:


> Uh I have no idea about badges or pokemon so can someone tell me what to do



Your badge is this one ~





Your gym leader/character is Psychic (unless has been changed and I'm just messing things up ; ~; ) so I think you're supposed to make a character, whether based off your mayor and an OC or whatever, to look like a Psychic leader.
If you don't know much of them, I suggest looking up pokemon gym leaders to give you an idea of what they look like, then look up psychic trainers/pokemon to give you an idea of what the Psychic style looks like, and create from there! :3


----------



## UtopiaJ

I've been working on pengu's gym leader and I'm waiting on her to pick her favorite but if you guys want I can post my (sloppy) sketches for you to get an idea?


----------



## Finnian

this si getting really confusing.
Let's ditch the pokepuff thing all together.

Each artist has their own pokemon type, and 1 badge type to share.


----------



## piichinu

Can I have whatever zorua/zoroark is? Dark maybe I'm not sure


----------



## Finnian

yeah everybody can choose their own types.
I claim fairy??

If you want to??


----------



## ardrey

May I claim ghost then? c:


----------



## KainAronoele

ardrey said:


> May I claim ghost then? c:



Ghost is the best <33333


----------



## UtopiaJ

I'm ok sticking to the original types. For me its just a matter of which pokemon I draw beside my mayor/trainer. So I'm cool with whatever everyone else wants to do.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*cough* jigglypuff *cough* >.>;


----------



## kyukon

I'll keep fire... ' u'


----------



## Finnian

Of course! it'll probably be more fun for everyone if they get what they want!


----------



## TeruTeruBozu

Then I'd like psychic type if that's alright with everyone? * v *
(sorry I'm late, my timezone and class schedule are so bad)


----------



## Finnian

That's perfect!


----------



## Finnian

aight we need to get this stuff started b/c a lot of things are about to happen in my life that i must attend to lol im so sorry
;v;


----------



## KainAronoele

I have a question in which to possibly help o -o
If you guys want/Finn allows, I don't mind organizing/fancying-up your guy's posts for the auction.
I like using fancy fonts and making Font signs and such, so if you'd like me to help, lemme know your Pokemon type, info you want included in what order, pics to be included, and anything else needed and I can make it look nice for you guys ^^
I'll be on here all day, so once someone gives me their info I'll get started asap.

Again, if allowed! Just thought I'd help, since I'm not in it, you guys can focus on making your leaders and I can do this for you in the meantime ^^


----------



## UtopiaJ

That would be so incredibly helpful! Of course depends on Finn :3

In other news, I did my trainer and I think its too big .... I can't do chibi.... *sigh*;




- - - Post Merge - - -

Although of course, its showing up small -__-;;

Here's the link; https://imageshack.com/i/p86CGObXp


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> I have a question in which to possibly help o -o
> If you guys want/Finn allows, I don't mind organizing/fancying-up your guy's posts for the auction.
> I like using fancy fonts and making Font signs and such, so if you'd like me to help, lemme know your Pokemon type, info you want included in what order, pics to be included, and anything else needed and I can make it look nice for you guys ^^
> I'll be on here all day, so once someone gives me their info I'll get started asap.
> 
> Again, if allowed! Just thought I'd help, since I'm not in it, you guys can focus on making your leaders and I can do this for you in the meantime ^^



That would be awesome! Do you have illustrator?

- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> That would be so incredibly helpful! Of course depends on Finn :3
> 
> In other news, I did my trainer and I think its too big .... I can't do chibi.... *sigh*;
> 
> View attachment 86687
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Although of course, its showing up small -__-;;
> 
> Here's the link; https://imageshack.com/i/p86CGObXp



NO IT'S SO CUTE I LOVE IT SO MUCH


----------



## KainAronoele

UtopiaJ said:


> That would be so incredibly helpful! Of course depends on Finn :3
> 
> In other news, I did my trainer and I think its too big .... I can't do chibi.... *sigh*;
> 
> View attachment 86687
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Although of course, its showing up small -__-;;
> 
> Here's the link; https://imageshack.com/i/p86CGObXp



That looks really awesome! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> That would be awesome! Do you have illustrator?



No, I use cooltext for fonts, or download some from a site onto Paint xD
I form it in such an unprofessional way, lol, but I promise they don't come out too bad!

Question, will their posts need to be frequently updated? If not, I can put their post into a pic, but if so, then I'll use some pics, and find a nice font on here to fill in the info ~


----------



## UtopiaJ

Thank you both ^^


----------



## KainAronoele

UtopiaJ said:


> Thank you both ^^



Would you like me to help organize your post? :3


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Would you like me to help organize your post? :3



;v;
Will you come up with something??
I can send you the font files and hex colors!


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> ;v;
> Will you come up with something??
> I can send you the font files and hex colors!



Sure! Like an example of what I can do or something?
I can make a full-pic example and pic+writing on here example.

What's a type no one is using? I'll make it of that ~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, what will be included in each post, so I can get a better idea ~


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Sure! Like an example of what I can do or something?
> I can make a full-pic example and pic+writing on here example.
> 
> What's a type no one is using? I'll make it of that ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, what will be included in each post, so I can get a better idea ~



i want everything to match, so the fonts I've been using are:
pleasantly plump
pokemon font

and here's some of the grpahics Ive done so far:


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> i want everything to match, so the fonts I've been using are:
> pleasantly plump
> pokemon font
> 
> and here's some of the grpahics Ive done so far:



Oh, ok! Was thinking of maybe matching each font/post with their type to give them that atmosphere, but if you want it to match I'll do that!
Where'd you get those fonts, I'll download them!
Also, how are you wanting each post to start?
The gym name + pic of badge. Then under it include like, their trainer pic + poke-type/username, info (such as tiers, pic example pic of the tiers, any individual info needing to be included) then maybe a...

to separate the next artist, then their stuff added?


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Oh, ok! Was thinking of maybe matching each font/post with their type to give them that atmosphere, but if you want it to match I'll do that!
> Where'd you get those fonts, I'll download them!
> Also, how are you wanting each post to start?
> The gym name + pic of badge. Then under it include like, their trainer pic + poke-type/username, info (such as tiers, pic example pic of the tiers, any individual info needing to be included) then maybe a...
> 
> to separate the next artist, then their stuff added?



i got them from fontspace! ;v;
http://www.fontspace.com/ipbp/pokemon-solid
http://www.fontspace.com/james-fordyce/pleasantly-plump
And the japanese font I'll have to put on!

So, basically each post will look like this:

Gym:
Artist welcome

Artist header
Artist name
artist info
artist examples
what artist is offering

separator

Artist header
Artist name
artist info
artist examples
what artist is offering

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, here are the hex colors!
FF8FC2
E53980


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> i got them from fontspace! ;v;
> http://www.fontspace.com/ipbp/pokemon-solid
> http://www.fontspace.com/james-fordyce/pleasantly-plump
> And the japanese font I'll have to put on!
> 
> So, basically each post will look like this:
> 
> Gym:
> Artist welcome
> 
> Artist header
> Artist name
> artist info
> artist examples
> what artist is offering
> 
> separator
> 
> Artist header
> Artist name
> artist info
> artist examples
> what artist is offering
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, here are the hex colors!
> FF8FC2
> E53980



Ok, sounds good! I'll start on it now ~

Test
Text


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Ok, sounds good! I'll start on it now ~
> 
> Test
> Text



;v;
THANK YOU!
I reall really really appreciate it, Kain and also I was drawing more adoptables and I accidentally drew you lol


----------



## piichinu

We have to design + draw a trainer? Sorry I don't think I have time to do that /: can I just like put a picture of a canon trainer


----------



## Finnian

piimisu said:


> We have to design + draw a trainer? Sorry I don't think I have time to do that /: can I just like put a picture of a canon trainer



You can just use a picture you've already drawn!
I might have to because time lol. ;v;


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> ;v;
> THANK YOU!
> I reall really really appreciate it, Kain and also I was drawing more adoptables and I accidentally drew you lol



No problem!
Almost done!! Sorry it's taking a bit, only I get it done, it'll be quicker to make the real ones!
And what?? xD Lemme seee!!


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> No problem!
> Almost done!! Sorry it's taking a bit, only I get it done, it'll be quicker to make the real ones!
> And what?? xD Lemme seee!!


take your time!! I'm just really grateful for your help!!
lol im gonna adopt you out I'm almost done so i'll show you in a minute!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol =guess which one is you, kain


----------



## KainAronoele

First one is full-pic example, second (under divider) is pics with writing ~

























You've been challenged by Ice Gym Leader 
KainAronoele


I'm gym leader KainAronoele.
I'm a traditional/digital artist, but I love to sculpt too! I'm not too strong of a trainer so, blah blah...













Under 500tbt // $10 - $19 = Sketch
501tbt - 1000tbt // $20 - $40 = Lineart
1001tbt - 1500tbt // $41 - $60 = Simple color
1501tbt - 9999tbt // $61 - $150 = Fully shaded
10000tbt+ // $150+ = 2 shaded characters/couple​

I know theirs some mistakes, so I'll fix that when working on others, also forgot to add the trainer pics, so can add that in as well ~
If you have any changes you want me to make, let me know. Also if you want me to add anything as well :3
Hope it looks alright!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> take your time!! I'm just really grateful for your help!!
> lol im gonna adopt you out I'm almost done so i'll show you in a minute!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lol =guess which one is you, kain



What's funny is, I recently redyed my hair, and it's really bright a the top like that > .> <. <



Spoiler: Hair // LARGE PIC WARNING


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> First one is full-pic example, second (under divider) is pics with writing ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been challenged by Ice Gym Leader
> KainAronoele
> 
> 
> I'm gym leader KainAronoele.
> I'm a traditional/digital artist, but I love to sculpt too! I'm not too strong of a trainer so, blah blah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under 500tbt // $10 - $19 = Sketch
> 501tbt - 1000tbt // $20 - $40 = Lineart
> 1001tbt - 1500tbt // $41 - $60 = Simple color
> 1501tbt - 9999tbt // $61 - $150 = Fully shaded
> 10000tbt+ // $150+ = 2 shaded characters/couple​
> 
> I know theirs some mistakes, so I'll fix that when working on others, also forgot to add the trainer pics, so can add that in as well ~
> If you have any changes you want me to make, let me know. Also if you want me to add anything as well :3
> Hope it looks alright!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is, I recently redyed my hair, and it's really bright a the top like that > .> <. <



THOSE ARE SO CUTE I LOVE IT KAIN!!!
Talent yo
I'm gonna need to put it through my programs, so it comes out smoother (like pixelage)
BUT WOW I LOVE THAT WOW!!!


And omg I am selling you then lol omg


----------



## UtopiaJ

piimisu said:


> We have to design + draw a trainer? Sorry I don't think I have time to do that /: can I just like put a picture of a canon trainer



I just drew my mayor with pokemon trainer-esque pose. If you already have a pic of your mayor just add a pokeball or pokemon to it and voila! Shortcut!


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> THOSE ARE SO CUTE I LOVE IT KAIN!!!
> Talent yo
> I'm gonna need to put it through my programs, so it comes out smoother (like pixelage)
> BUT WOW I LOVE THAT WOW!!!
> 
> 
> And omg I am selling you then lol omg



Yeah, np! 
The pixels do kinda go BLECK sometimes.
Also, if you want, under the art examples I can label them Sketch, Line, etc if you'd like me to ~


Ahhh xD whyyy. I'm like, priceless dude


----------



## fup10k

UtopiaJ said:


> I just drew my mayor with pokemon trainer-esque pose. If you already have a pic of your mayor just add a pokeball or pokemon to it and voila! Shortcut!



Ahhh i was just wondering, were you doing both of our mayors for the post? o: 
I might have time to draw mine but i'm not sure lol


----------



## UtopiaJ

fup10k said:


> Ahhh i was just wondering, were you doing both of our mayors for the post? o:
> I might have time to draw mine but i'm not sure lol



I'm doing pengu's mayor but wasn't sure about yours? Sorry!


----------



## KainAronoele

If anyone has all their info ready, I can go ahead and start organizing your posts! :3
Please let me know your gym, what type of leader you are (grass, ice, etc), what info you'd like to include (see the "I'm ice leader KainAronoele" area), your mayor/trainer art piece, your 4 examples for your tiers, and your tier levels (if not all the same)
Also, lemme know if you'd rather the full-pic post (1st example), or pic+writing post (2nd example)



Spoiler: Post examples



























You've been challenged by Ice Gym Leader 
KainAronoele


I'm gym leader KainAronoele.
I'm a traditional/digital artist, but I love to sculpt too! I'm not too strong of a trainer so, blah blah...













Under 500tbt // $10 - $19 = Sketch
501tbt - 1000tbt // $20 - $40 = Lineart
1001tbt - 1500tbt // $41 - $60 = Simple color
1501tbt - 9999tbt // $61 - $150 = Fully shaded
10000tbt+ // $150+ = 2 shaded characters/couple​


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Yeah, np!
> The pixels do kinda go BLECK sometimes.
> Also, if you want, under the art examples I can label them Sketch, Line, etc if you'd like me to ~
> 
> 
> Ahhh xD whyyy. I'm like, priceless dude
> View attachment 86704



omg actually maybe label them in tiers lol


and bc i worked so hard on it cry


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> omg actually maybe label them in tiers lol
> 
> 
> and bc i worked so hard on it cry



Whatcha mean :0
Like, Tier 1, Tier 2, etc?
So should I Fix the Tier section a bit?

True. Fine, you can sell me ; ^; but only to the most awesome of people!
Maybe I'll adopt myself O _O
Plot twist!!


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Whatcha mean :0
> Like, Tier 1, Tier 2, etc?
> So should I Fix the Tier section a bit?
> 
> True. Fine, you can sell me ; ^; but only to the most awesome of people!
> Maybe I'll adopt myself O _O
> Plot twist!!



I mean like, instead of labeling it sketch or something, label it tier??
Also, how does my header look???




What should I change about it??


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> I mean like, instead of labeling it sketch or something, label it tier??
> Also, how does my header look???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I change about it??



Oh okie o -o

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, that looks way better than my stuff! xD
Think maybe the spacing of the puffs are unevenly arranged, but it doesn't make it look bad, I'm just OCD @ .@
What do you think about you doing that for everyone, then I'll do the rest and add that at the top?


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Oh okie o -o
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, that looks way better than my stuff! xD
> Think maybe the spacing of the puffs are unevenly arranged, but it doesn't make it look bad, I'm just OCD @ .@
> What do you think about you doing that for everyone, then I'll do the rest and add that at the top?



Pshhh I was only able to come up with something because you inspired me!
Yes! I'll do the headers, but i you could do the info, that'd be amazing!
Also, going off your ideas, here's this!





And for the info, use this color!
#48484d
calibri is a really nice font too!


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> Pshhh I was only able to come up with something because you inspired me!
> Yes! I'll do the headers, but i you could do the info, that'd be amazing!
> Also, going off your ideas, here's this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the info, use this color!
> #48484d
> calibri is a really nice font too!



That looks so beautiful ; ~;

And sounds good! Though, seems no one is ready xD
I could start on your and Kimber's :0

Ok :3


----------



## piichinu

Can I switch to dragon type please? instead of dark


----------



## Finnian

piimisu said:


> Can I switch to dragon type please? instead of dark



yeah totally!


----------



## doveling

ahh thats very nice!! (@banner btw!)

i think it _might_ be too crowded you know? 2 of those big banners on 1 post + additional texts & whatnot

what i'm thinking was maybe a sub heading (like explaining the gym blah blah etc) then as a sub sub heading include the artist then their details



Spoiler: similar to this maybe










or it will turn out too chunky & yeah


----------



## Finnian

poppet said:


> ahh thats very nice!! (@banner btw!)
> 
> i think it _might_ be too crowded you know? 2 of those big banners on 1 post + additional texts & whatnot
> 
> what i'm thinking was maybe a sub heading (like explaining the gym blah blah etc) then as a sub sub heading include the artist then their details
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: similar to this maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or it will turn out too chunky & yeah



THAT's how I wanted to set it up. Can you do imgleft/imgright on here?
Or do i need to put all info/image on the same image?

Does that make sense?

- - - Post Merge - - -

lets try this:

[imgleft]http://i.imgur.com/9hEM3hz.png[/imgleft]

- - - Post Merge - - -

nope maybe liek this??


blah blah blah blah info​
- - - Post Merge - - -

okay we'd need smaller images but that seems to work


----------



## doveling

Finnian said:


> THAT's how I wanted to set it up. Can you do imgleft/imgright on here?
> Or do i need to put all info/image on the same image?
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lets try this:
> 
> [imgleft]http://i.imgur.com/9hEM3hz.png[/imgleft]



i don't think you can do left/right here, i think you have to use the tables to align and stuff, im not sure on how to do it since i haven't done it before but maybe someone here can help adjust everything! maybe pengu or kairi!

and um i think using seperate images here would look better ~~


----------



## Finnian

Info info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info info









Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info




















Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
Info info info info info
Info info info info infoInfo info info info info


----------



## ardrey

If you need help making tables, this might be of use: http://www.teamopolis.com/tools/bbcode-table-generator.aspx


----------



## doveling

[32] But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing of a pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences ​



[32] But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing of a pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences ​


----------



## Gregriii

lol nvm


----------



## Finnian

lol i was so good with gaias bbc (bcc?? BCB?) code.
BRB gotta clean.
If you guys could keep trying for me though, i'd REALLY love that! if not, that's okay!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

My opinion xD I like the trainer image in the banner as I tend to work with art in graphics 8D and the badges/artwork images could be underneath or something uwah sorry if it doesn't make sense : O

Otherwise I guess either way works >_< For example maybe resizing if necessary to work the table : )?


----------



## UtopiaJ

I like poppet's most recent example. I'd help out but forum formatting isn't my forte. I can do flash but I doubt that's handy here


----------



## Finnian

Finnian said:


> Info info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info



how is this looking?


----------



## doveling

Finnian said:


> how is this looking?



YES PERFECT!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> how is this looking?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

UtopiaJ said:


>



Ditto ;D


----------



## Finnian

THANK YOU GUYS
and thank ardrey for the table thing lol

;v;
I can't wait to see what everyone else thinks lol!


----------



## KainAronoele

Here's what I came up with :3











- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, you've already done it... I'm so slow, sorry ; ^;


----------



## UtopiaJ

Came out similar actually! Haha great minds think alike, non?


----------



## KainAronoele

Yeah, lol. I went off of Poppet's example thing ^^


----------



## Finnian

lol nah i should thank you guys for applying and doing this auction with me. You guys are all so talented and it really means a lot and i'm honored to do this with you lol sorry im so sappy
and kain, thank you so much for being willing to help with the graphics, you are so sweet

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Here's what I came up with :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, you've already done it... I'm so slow, sorry ; ^;



I LOVE THE TIER THING ON THE BOTTOM


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> lol nah i should thank you guys for applying and doing this auction with me. You guys are all so talented and it really means a lot and i'm honored to do this with you lol sorry im so sappy
> and kain, thank you so much for being willing to help with the graphics, you are so sweet
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THE TIER THING ON THE BOTTOM



Np, I'm glad to help ^^
If you'd still like, I can help and make the infos and all that set up for you. If you do the gym headers and the "you've been challenged by" and the artist's name, I can form it all together for everyone :3
I'm probably gonna be alone all night, so I have plenty of time to do them ~


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Np, I'm glad to help ^^
> If you'd still like, I can help and make the infos and all that set up for you. If you do the gym headers and the "you've been challenged by" and the artist's name, I can form it all together for everyone :3
> I'm probably gonna be alone all night, so I have plenty of time to do them ~



yes! I'll send you the coding!
but, i can't get all the headers and stuff done tonight b/c my dad in law has a friend coming to visit from Singapore and i have to be present UGH.
lol emily's dad is legit gay and has all of these foreign young gay guy friends that they meets up with lololol and like he tries to keep it under wraps but we know. i you quote pls erase this.


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> yes! I'll send you the coding!
> but, i can't get all the headers and stuff done tonight b/c my dad in law has a friend coming to visit from singapour and i have to be present UGH.


Ok, cool! Do you think you should put in the title to have artists send/quote me their mayors/leaders, examples, and such, so I know what to put down?
Also, that's fine! Whatever you're able to get done is fine, I'll finish those up tonight, then tomorrow we can finish them and hopefully have you all set to start the 15th!
Ohhh, ok xD well whatever floats their goat, right?


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Ok, cool! Do you think you should put in the title to have artists send/quote me their mayors/leaders, examples, and such, so I know what to put down?
> Also, that's fine! Whatever you're able to get done is fine, I'll finish those up tonight, then tomorrow we can finish them and hopefully have you all set to start the 15th!
> Ohhh, ok xD well whatever floats their goat, right?



oH CRAP.
uHh when is Monday?
We actually have to start the 16th b/c I'm in salt lake city for the weekend. (it's a 3 hour drive)
and then in leaving Wednesday to drive to Las Vegas to catch a plane to new york and get there the next day and then funeral. i really wont be present until the 23rd.
DOES THE 23rd work guys??

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH CRAP then I have a con on the 28th, until the 29th lol


----------



## ardrey

The 23rd (or 29th, whenever you're available), would work great for me  really, the later the better ^^; Got commissions and stuff to finish up haha


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> oH CRAP.
> uHh when is Monday?
> We actually have to start the 16th b/c I'm in salt lake city for the weekend. (it's a 3 hour drive)
> and then in leaving Wednesday to drive to Las Vegas to catch a plane to new york and get there the next day and then funeral. i really wont be present until the 23rd.
> DOES THE 23rd work guys??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OH CRAP then I have a con on the 28th, until the 29th lol


Mkay!
And why don't you have it end on April 1st. That way it gives 2 weeks for the auction o .o


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Works for me ; )


----------



## doveling

whatever date is good, the later the better ah since i still have a few comms to go
but i'm slightly wanting to rethink my position in this auction...


----------



## Finnian

poppet said:


> whatever date is good, the later the better ah since i still have a few comms to go
> but i'm slightly wanting to rethink my position in this auction...



oh no! Why? can I do something to help?


----------



## doveling

Finnian said:


> oh no! Why? can I do something to help?



as you might know its the stuff if the other thread
& most of them are good art collectors so if they do end up winning the auction im not sure if i can make myself draw for them.. 

not bringing drama here but i feel not that good about bell


----------



## KainAronoele

poppet said:


> as you might know its the stuff if the other thread
> & most of them are good art collectors so if they do end up winning the auction im not sure if i can make myself draw for them..
> 
> not bringing drama here but i feel not that good about bell



Sorry if I'm getting into personal business, I'm not sure what has happened, but if someonne has messed with you or done something wrong, I've seen lots of auctions have blacklists, so whoever's causing you problems can't bid on your work.


----------



## doveling

KainAronoele said:


> Sorry if I'm getting into personal business, I'm not sure what has happened, but if someonne has messed with you or done something wrong, I've seen lots of auctions have blacklists, so whoever's causing you problems can't bid on your work.



its fine ah!
as much as i'd love to i wouldn't want to name anyone cause it might draw up more problems.. and also i don't think we can have personal blacklists on here : o


----------



## Finnian

poppet said:


> as you might know its the stuff if the other thread
> & most of them are good art collectors so if they do end up winning the auction im not sure if i can make myself draw for them..
> 
> not bringing drama here but i feel not that good about bell



Alright! How about we do a special situation with you!
If one of those people win, you don't have to draw a picture for them, no foul!
Does that sound good?
I realllyyy want you to stay in the auction b/c your art is amazing and I'd be really sad to see you go!
We can totally work something out!


----------



## Finnian

Okay, so the 28th or 29th it is!


----------



## KainAronoele

Hey guys, when you finish your Leader art, please send me your info (I'm guessing just something about what type of artist you are, what type of leader you are [ice, grass, normal, etc] and something about your 'gym' or that sounds Pokemon-ish?). Tier system if you don't like the one in my post examples, which I mainly got from Finn's example earlier in the thread. Your art examples for the tier system (preferably already in the shape of your badge, but if not, just lemme know your gym and I'll do that for you as well.) andd of course your leader art!
So in short,
Info/Artist's introduction
Tier system
Art examples
Mayor/Leader art

Sorry if I seem naggy, would just love to get it all done for you guys while I have the time ^^
Thanks ~


----------



## fup10k

Finnian said:


> Okay, so the 28th or 29th it is!



I can be here for the 28th or 29th but i am out of town april 1-5th still, will that be a problem?


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Hey guys, when you finish your Leader art, please send me your info (I'm guessing just something about what type of artist you are, what type of leader you are [ice, grass, normal, etc] and something about your 'gym' or that sounds Pokemon-ish?). Tier system if you don't like the one in my post examples, which I mainly got from Finn's example earlier in the thread. Your art examples for the tier system (preferably already in the shape of your badge, but if not, just lemme know your gym and I'll do that for you as well.) andd of course your leader art!
> So in short,
> Info/Artist's introduction
> Tier system
> Art examples
> Mayor/Leader art
> 
> Sorry if I seem naggy, would just love to get it all done for you guys while I have the time ^^
> Thanks ~



Hey guys, look at this!

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> I can be here for the 28th or 29th but i am out of town april 1-5th still, will that be a problem?



No, it shouldn't be!


----------



## UtopiaJ

*Info/Artist's introduction:*
J is a full-time illustrator and 24/7 cat lady. She likes fancy food and video games. But eating fancy food WHILE playing video games is like Nirvana... omg. She may or may not have a food sketchbook. No one has been able to prove that yet.

*Tier system:*
1 = lineart
2 = colored bust-up
3 = colored couple bust-up
4 = colored full-body character
5 = colored full-body couple


*Art examples:*
x 

x

x

x

*Mayor/Leader art:*
x


----------



## fup10k

p.s. utopia which gym type are we? >A> do you know?


----------



## UtopiaJ

fup10k said:


> p.s. utopia which gym type are we? >A> do you know?



I think we're the Fuchsia City Gym together :O

Also:

fup10k - ice
Utopia - Steel

But Finnian said we can choose our types now, sooo I guess types change but gym stays?


----------



## KainAronoele

UtopiaJ said:


> *Info/Artist's introduction:*
> J is a full-time illustrator and 24/7 cat lady. She likes fancy food and video games. But eating fancy food WHILE playing video games is like Nirvana... omg. She may or may not have a food sketchbook. No one has been able to prove that yet.
> 
> *Tier system:*
> 1 = lineart
> 2 = colored bust-up
> 3 = colored couple bust-up
> 4 = colored full-body character
> 5 = colored full-body couple
> 
> 
> *Art examples:*
> x
> 
> x
> 
> x
> 
> x
> 
> *Mayor/Leader art:*
> x



Thank you!
Will get on it shortly! :3


----------



## fup10k

UtopiaJ said:


> I think we're the Fuchsia City Gym together :O
> 
> Also:
> 
> fup10k - ice
> Utopia - Steel
> 
> But Finnian said we can choose our types now, sooo I guess types change but gym stays?



I'll stick with ice anyway,  super cute pokemon in ice ;a; (glaceon <3) so I'll get to work on my trainer soon


----------



## KainAronoele

Ok, here's UtopiaJ's!!
It looks like one pic, but it's really 7 (so the examples can be clicked and enlarged :3 )

Finn, you just need to add the gym header at the top, and the gym name and her name to the first pic.
Suggestion, since we have to work together on all of them, maybe put them in a spoiler on your first post, so it's easy to find when we need to go back to them!
Whichever way is easiest for us ~
That way we can also keep track of who we still need to make for!

*Edit:* Gym header is for fup10k's post, sorry! UtopiaJ is the 2nd post ~
So just need to do her boxed area






















​


----------



## KainAronoele

If anyone has their info, examples and tiers ready, but not their gym leader art, if you quote me everything else I can start putting together everything, then once you finish your art, I can add it on ^^ 
Currently have about 2 hours of free time ~


----------



## KainAronoele

Sorry for posting so much > _<
Just thought I'd repost this so it's easier for us to find when putting stuff together.

*Gyms*:
me/Kimb - *Cerulean City Gym* (water drop badge)
Kyu/pops - *Vermilion City Gym* (orange flower-looking badge)
TeruTeruBozu/Ardrey - *Celadon City Gym* (rainbow flower badge)
fup10k/UtopiaJ - *Fuchsia City Gym* (heart badge)
Kairi-Kitten/Pengutango - *Saffron City Gym* (circle badge)
MC4Pros/Piimisu - *Cinnabar Island Gym* (fire badge)


----------



## ardrey

Ahh, just a heads up~ TeruTeru and I decided to switch over to Mossdeep City (Mind Badge). Teru's doing psychic type and I'm doing ghost c:


----------



## KainAronoele

ardrey said:


> Ahh, just a heads up~ TeruTeru and I decided to switch over to Mossdeep City (Mind Badge). Teru's doing psychic type and I'm doing ghost c:



Oh, not trying to ruin stuff, but Mossdeep is in the Hoenn region, and as far as I know you guys were all doing Kanto gyms.
Sorry if there was an update I missed! > .<


----------



## ardrey

KainAronoele said:


> Oh, not trying to ruin stuff, but Mossdeep is in the Hoenn region, and as far as I know you guys were all doing Kanto gyms.
> Sorry if there was an update I missed! > .<



Ah, we have to do Kanto? I didn't know that woops ^^; Celadon will be fine then


----------



## KainAronoele

ardrey said:


> Ah, we have to do Kanto? I didn't know that woops ^^; Celadon will be fine then



Sorry ; ^;
Think Finn just wanted to keep it to the first gen region, so everyone would have badges from the same gen ~


----------



## piichinu

I hope this isn't rude but why does the region matter? ;-; sorry I Only played pokemon x once so I have no idea Dx
I don't have to change my type to fire or something though right? c:


----------



## KainAronoele

piimisu said:


> I hope this isn't rude but why does the region matter? ;-; sorry I Only played pokemon x once so I have no idea Dx
> I don't have to change my type to fire or something though right? c:



Just has to do with the badges, each region has 8 new badges, so it's probably just to seem more organized, theme-wise (EDIT: Plus, I think each year also gets more and more complicated-shaped badges, so these are simple enough to have your art examples in and not look SUPER awkward.)
And no, Finn said you could choose whatever type you'd like!
(sorry if it seems like I'm talking for her, just know she's away to see her mom this weekend, so I don't think she'll be on much)


----------



## fup10k

Are we allowed to double up on types? Like say I wanted fairy but fin already has fairy,  could I do that? (cause I wanted a sylveon with my leader lol)


----------



## doveling

*Info/Artist's introduction*
hello! grass leader poppet here~
aspiring artist who's been drawing since only 2012... /hides

will draw anything except baldness, mecha & nsfw!

*Tier system*
tier 1: lineart
tier 2: 1 soft chibi
tier 3: 2 soft chibi / 1 couple
tier 4: 1 detailed chibi + 1 companion (animal/etc)

*Art examples*
[x] [x] [x] [x]

*Mayor/Leader art*
[x]


also is it ok for me to request a different text font? & also i might have a new sample for the 4th tier one, im decided which one looks better hold on
; v; ;;


----------



## KainAronoele

fup10k said:


> Are we allowed to double up on types? Like say I wanted fairy but fin already has fairy,  could I do that? (cause I wanted a sylveon with my leader lol)


Idk if you can do sub types, all I know is Finn chose fairy cuz of Sylveon, lol.



poppet said:


> *Info/Artist's introduction*
> hello! grass leader poppet here~
> aspiring artist who's been drawing since only 2012... /hides
> 
> will draw anything except baldness, mecha & nsfw!
> 
> *Tier system*
> tier 1: lineart
> tier 2: 1 soft chibi
> tier 3: 2 soft chibi / 1 couple
> tier 4: 1 detailed chibi + 1 companion (animal/etc)
> 
> *Art examples*
> [x] [x] [x] [x]
> 
> *Mayor/Leader art*
> [x]
> 
> 
> also is it ok for me to request a different text font? & also i might have a new sample for the 4th tier one, im decided which one looks better hold on
> ; v; ;;



Thank you!
I think Finn wanted everyone's to match, but maybe I can do that font (My Dream) for one artist's post, then.... do you like this font (always forever) for the other's?






And if you need help choosing, I'm sure we can help ^^


----------



## doveling

KainAronoele said:


> Idk if you can do sub types, all I know is Finn chose fairy cuz of Sylveon, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> I think Finn wanted everyone's to match, but maybe I can do that font (My Dream) for one artist's post, then.... do you like this font (always forever)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you need help choosing, I'm sure we can help ^^



oh if thats the case im fine with the original one : > i just couldn't really read the text right but its all good!

ahh i was just deciding if i should use that eye or this other ones eye but i guess this one looks better ; >!!


----------



## KainAronoele

poppet said:


> oh if thats the case im fine with the original one : > i just couldn't really read the text right but its all good!
> 
> ahh i was just deciding if i should use that eye or this other ones eye but i guess this one looks better ; >!!



Ok!
I also forgot to ask you, there's 5 tiers, so would you like tier 1 to be a sketch (under 500tbt), and all the others brought down one? Still only need 4 examples, so don't worry about finding another!

And yeah, I think this one has a bit more detail, so shows more of what you're capable of :3


----------



## doveling

KainAronoele said:


> Ok!
> I also forgot to ask you, there's 5 tiers, so would you like tier 1 to be a sketch (under 500tbt), and all the others brought down one? Still only need 4 examples, so don't worry about finding another!
> 
> And yeah, I think this one has a bit more detail, so shows more of what you're capable of :3



oh 5 tiers! um hm ok, so 
tier 1 - sketch
tier 2 - flat colors 
tier 3 - 1 soft chibi
tier 4 - 2 soft chibis / 1 couple
tier 5 - 1 detailed chibi w/ one animal/creature

& ok great! that one it is~~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Will post and/or PM mine soon >_< Need to think of what I shall do for tiers/examples haha 8'D


----------



## KainAronoele

poppet said:


> oh 5 tiers! um hm ok, so
> tier 1 - sketch
> tier 2 - flat colors
> tier 3 - 1 soft chibi
> tier 4 - 2 soft chibis / 1 couple
> tier 5 - 1 detailed chibi w/ one animal/creature
> 
> & ok great! that one it is~~


Ok, thanks!

And awesome! ^^



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Will post and/or PM mine soon >_< Need to think of what I shall do for tiers/examples haha 8'D


Ok, np! Gives me time to work on Poppet's ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

KainAronoele said:


> Ok, thanks!
> 
> And awesome! ^^
> 
> 
> Ok, np! Gives me time to work on Poppet's ^^



Great, sounds good : )


----------



## KainAronoele

Poppet's is done!

She's also the 2nd post, so only the info needed in the box is to be added ~
(Also, remove the box when adding, it's just to help show where it goes ^^

























​


----------



## kyukon

SPRINTS IN WOW I MISSED A LOT OF STUFF, ORGO CONSUMED ME THIS WEEK
I just finished Kairi's pic for her post, so I'll be getting to mine soon, sorry if I'm holding this up ahaha


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> SPRINTS IN WOW I MISSED A LOT OF **** ORGO CONSUMED ME THIS WEEK
> I just finished Kairi's pic for her post, so I'll be getting to mine soon, sorry if I'm holding this up ahaha



That may have been what she was waiting on to send me her stuff, so awesome!! 

And we've only gotten 2 artist's infos and such so you're not the only one, lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

KainAronoele said:


> That may have been what she was waiting on to send me her stuff, so awesome!!
> 
> And we've only gotten 2 artist's infos and such so you're not the only one, lol



Still contemplating examples/tier prizes rip lol xD


----------



## doveling

KainAronoele said:


> Poppet's is done!
> -snip-



perfection


----------



## KainAronoele

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Still contemplating examples/tier prizes rip lol xD


It's alright! I have all night, my bf won't be home tonight ; ^;



poppet said:


> perfection



Thank you ; v;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

KainAronoele said:


> It's alright! I have all night, my bf won't be home tonight ; ^;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ; v;



Nice haha, nearly have my tiers thought out : ) Just need to choose examples whew ;P


----------



## KainAronoele

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nice haha, nearly have my tiers thought out : ) Just need to choose examples whew ;P



Awesome!!


----------



## fup10k

i still don't have any examples for mine ;A; 

RIP me.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

*Info/Artist's introduction*
Hiya! Flying Type leader Kairi here<3
Aspiring Graphics Designer here, been at it for years and strive to continue ;D
[Graphics Designer Kairi challenges you to an auction]

--I will do GFX/Banners/Wallpapers/Sometimes layouts (various styles)

Tier system
tier 1: 1 GFX or Graphic of choice
tier 2: 1 GFX+1 Banner or Graphics of choice
tier 3: 2 GFX+2 Banners or Graphics of choice
tier 4: 2 GFX+2 Banner+1 Wallpaper or Graphics of choice
tier 5: Full shop or other layout or graphics of choice (any style)

Graphics examples:
[X] [X] [X] [X]

Mayor/Leader art:
[X]

Hope this is alright struggled so hard w/ examples pfff xD


----------



## KainAronoele

Kairi-Kitten said:


> *Info/Artist's introduction*
> Hiya! Flying Type leader Kairi here<3
> Aspiring Graphics Designer here, been at it for years and strive to continue ;D
> [Graphics Designer Kairi challenges you to an auction]
> 
> --I will do GFX/Banners/Wallpapers/Sometimes layouts (various styles)
> 
> Tier system
> tier 1: 1 GFX or Graphic of choice
> tier 2: 1 GFX+1 Banner or Graphics of choice
> tier 3: 2 GFX+2 Banners or Graphics of choice
> tier 4: 2 GFX+2 Banner+1 Wallpaper or Graphics of choice
> tier 5: Full shop or other layout or graphics of choice (any style)
> 
> Graphics examples:
> [X] [X] [X] [X]
> 
> Mayor/Leader art:
> [X]
> 
> Hope this is alright struggled so hard w/ examples pfff xD



Thanks! They all look great :3
And ahhhh, Kyu's art for you looks so amazing <33

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> i still don't have any examples for mine ;A;
> 
> RIP me.



Like, dunno what to choose from? o .o I don't mind helping if you need a 2nd opinion ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

KainAronoele said:


> Thanks! They all look great :3
> And ahhhh, Kyu's art for you looks so amazing <33
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Like, dunno what to choose from? o .o I don't mind helping if you need a 2nd opinion ^^



Ah then never mind will leave as is, and yuss I agree ;D


----------



## kyukon

*Artist's Intro*
You have stumbled upon the ever so elusive fire leader, Kyu!
Digital artist and full-time caffeine ingest-er.
Just make sure to throw it food offerings, or it may become hungry and run.


*Tier system*
tier 1:1 flat chibi
tier 2: 2 flat chibi/couple
tier 3: 1 lined fullbody + 2 flat chibi/couple
tier 4: 1 colored fullbody + 2 flat chibi/couple

*Gym Leader Art:* here


edit;; Kain, the font you're using on these intros is very hard for me to read ; -;
edit2;; for the sake of congruency, can you give me the same font as poppet?


----------



## KainAronoele

Kairi-Kitten's is finished!

She's first post, so she will need the gym header and the welcome under it, and her name and such in the box!




























​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

KainAronoele said:


> -snip-



It is actually a little hard to read for me too Dx and the smiley was actually ";D" with a capital "D" : O Otherwise the layout of it is fab : )


----------



## KainAronoele

Kairi-Kitten said:


> It is actually a little hard to read for me too Dx and the smiley was actually ";D" with a capital "D" : O Otherwise the layout of it is fab : )



Sorry ; ^;
I guess I should consider changing fonts > _<
And yeah, sorry! That font doesn't capitalize @ .@
I shall fix them in the morning, sorry about all that ~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

KainAronoele said:


> Sorry ; ^;
> I guess I should consider changing fonts > _<
> And yeah, sorry! That font doesn't capitalize @ .@
> I shall fix them in the morning, sorry about all that ~



Nonono it's fine ahah 8'D Just want to make sure it's legible for all auctionees/eers (whatever xD) And I totally appreciate your help : D It really does look great ^_^


----------



## doveling

also i think it would be easier to maybe put all the tier info in the first/second post so the artists posts aren't too cluttered?
just my thoughts but yep


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> *Artist's Intro*
> You have stumbled upon the ever so elusive fire leader, Kyu!
> Digital artist and full-time caffeine ingest-er.
> Just make sure to throw it food offerings, or it may become hungry and run.
> 
> 
> *Tier system*
> tier 1:1 flat chibi
> tier 2: 2 flat chibi/couple
> tier 3: 1 lined fullbody + 2 flat chibi/couple
> tier 4: 1 colored fullbody + 2 flat chibi/couple
> 
> *Gym Leader Art:* here
> 
> 
> edit;; Kain, the font you're using on these intros is very hard for me to read ; -;
> edit2;; for the sake of congruency, can you give me the same font as poppet?



Oh, I missed this!! I'm sorry D:
I'll work on yours tomorrow, getting tired.
And yes, I'll be fixing all fonts tomorrow as well, my apologies!

I seriously need some art from you dude... you're too awesome ; ^;


----------



## piichinu

I finished my drawing but I won't be able to post it for a lil


----------



## piichinu

Artist's Intro
Hi, I'm uh gym leader Bunne, but you can call me Claire. I have been drawing for a little over a year and I want to have art classes someday. I love drawing and I improve my coloring every day. Anyway, good luck! ��


Tier system
tier 1: 700 | flat chibi
tier 2: 1000 | fully colored chibi + simple bg
tier 3: 2000 | a thigh up OR 2 chibis/couple + one simple bg
tier 4: 3800 | 2 chibis/couple + thigh up + one complex bg OR 3 separate chibis/couple(s)/interacting + one complex bg

**extra objects - must be at least 100 more than tier
Gym Leader Art: Later, I have it done tho


----------



## KainAronoele

piimisu said:


> Artist's Intro
> Hi, I'm uh gym leader Bunne, but you can call me Claire. I have been drawing for a little over a year and I want to have art classes someday. I love drawing and I improve my coloring every day. Anyway, good luck! ��
> 
> 
> Tier system
> tier 1:$5 - flat chibi
> tier 2: $10 fully colored chibi + bg
> tier 3: $15 a thigh up OR 2 chibis/couple
> tier 4: $35 2 chibis/couple + thigh up + one complex bg OR 4 separate chibis/couple(s)/interacting
> 
> Gym Leader Art: Later I have it done tho



Awesome, ty!
I have church, so once I'm back I'll get started on yours and Kyu's ~

Also need your art examples as well. And these are the tier amounts (they're totals, so like a $10 for tier one means $.83 each artist . _. heh)
1: under 500tbt // $10 - $19
2: 501tbt - 1000tbt // $20 - $40
3: 1001tbt - 1500tbt // $41 - $60
4: 1501tbt - 9999tbt // $61 - $150
5: 10000tbt+ // $151+
(or are you just wanting to offer RLC, no tbt?)
Either way, hopes it helps ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if anyone is able to get in touch with some of the artists that haven't posted their stuff yet, or haven't really posted on here in a while, to let them know what they're missing, and if they can send their stuff asap that'd be great!

Finn wants to get this auction started tomorrow, hopefully, so let's try to get it set for her 
If anyone needs any help with anything I don't mind helping as well, as long as it's in my jurisdiction, lol xD


----------



## UtopiaJ

I'm working on pengu's leader, should be done tonight though!


----------



## piichinu

Oh I forgot to add TBT. but I saw those and like I couldn't make any of my stuff match up to that so I put what my individual shares will get you. Because say it gets $10, like what am I supposed to give for $0.83 xD?
Also we should find out who exactly has a PayPal, so that we can calculate exactly, because $150 would get 12 people $12.50, whereas it'd get 8 people $18.75. 

But yes true about tbt I'll add that now
And I can just add my examples myself because I'll be at my mom's house for a while ;-;


----------



## fup10k

piimisu said:


> Oh I forgot to add TBT. but I saw those and like I couldn't make any of my stuff match up to that so I put what my individual shares will get you. Because say it gets $10, like what am I supposed to give for $0.83 xD?
> Also we should find out who exactly has a PayPal, so that we can calculate exactly, because $150 would get 12 people $12.50, whereas it'd get 8 people $18.75.
> 
> But yes true about tbt I'll add that now
> And I can just add my examples myself because I'll be at my mom's house for a while ;-;



This is what i was wondering too

like
i don't really want to do anything for $0.83 before fees lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I am wondering if I should stick to TBT pffft, who wants to pay money for my graphics ehehe xD I don't mind if I just do TBT honestly but yeah ;P


----------



## UtopiaJ

I guess there's too many artists involved for anyone to really profit from rlc? What does everyone else think?


----------



## piichinu

UtopiaJ said:


> I guess there's too many artists involved for anyone to really profit from rlc? What does everyone else think?



We could set an SB so we get /something/ for our tiers. It can be figured out if everyone submits what their first tier is


----------



## fup10k

UtopiaJ said:


> I guess there's too many artists involved for anyone to really profit from rlc? What does everyone else think?



I think if we started it higher maybe? I think 500tbt is a really low starting point as well @A@
There are 12 of us right?


----------



## UtopiaJ

piimisu said:


> We could set an SB so we get /something/ for our tiers. It can be figured out if everyone submits what their first tier is



Yeah good point.

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> I think if we started it higher maybe? I think 500tbt is a really low starting point as well @A@
> There are 12 of us right?



Ugh that's true... that didn't occur to me. 500 tbt split 12 ways is nothing... :/


----------



## piichinu

6000 as an SB would get people 500 each

--

Do you think finnian meant 500 as an individual share


----------



## pengutango

Yeah, I'm okay with doing just TBT bells. I don't think anyone would pay actual money for my graphics anyway. (sorry I haven't been super active. On vacation still and I don't have much down time, at least for the moment.) Though... honestly, I have no idea what I wanna do for my tiers.... any ideas?


----------



## piichinu

Maybe we should set up a conversion rate for USD to TBT and let ppl bid whatever way they want and do combinations of both ?


----------



## kyukon

I've also been thinking that the tiers are set pretty low.
I mean, 500 tbt is sb for a normal one-person ran auction. 

Also, I think if we're keeping rlc, we should only have like a smaller package of less of us artists or something.
Because I highly doubt someone will offer $120
Because of this, could you please take me off of the RLC tiers. ^^;
I think I'll only be offering for tbt (so I'll only be doing art for one winner)


----------



## MC4pros

I'm okay with doing just TBT bells. Still confused as to how this is going to work, though. >~< 
Is it going to only TBT _or_ RLC? Or both? 

I doubt anyone would pay $100+. 

Maybe have 2 slots for artists who are willing to do both TBT and RLC?  
It might be more of a hassle to do 2 slots, so I think only TBT might be better if there's going to be 12 artists.


----------



## piichinu

MC4pros said:


> I'm okay with doing just TBT bells. Still confused as to how this is going to work, though. >~<
> Is it going to only TBT _or_ RLC? Or both?
> 
> I doubt anyone would pay $100+.
> 
> Maybe have 2 slots for artists who are willing to do both TBT and RLC?
> It might be more of a hassle to do 2 slots, so I think only TBT might be better if there's going to be 12 artists.



Starting to agree, I think RLC is better suited for a small group of artists


----------



## UtopiaJ

I'm interested in hearing everyone's thought before I decide what to do myself. But I think maybe for this specific audience, rlc may not be the way to go? Not really sure since I'm still fairly newish to the forum :/


----------



## MC4pros

I think this is what I think I'll be doing for the tiers.


*Tier 1:* 200 BTB - 1 flat shaded simple chibi (full body):
[x]

*Tier 2:* 400 BTB  - 1 shaded simple chibi (full body): 
[x] [x]

*Tier 3:* 600 BTB - 1 shaded chibi (bust): 
[x]

*Tier 4:* 1,000 BTB - 1 shaded chibi (thigh-up): 
[x]

Please let me know if this is fair! c: I might have overpriced some things! Dx​


----------



## KainAronoele

Wow, lots of stuff going on!!
Guess we really need Finn to sort all this out ; ^;

The tiers were as a group, I think, so like a 1500tbt bid would be divided of the 12 of you.
I do see how it being so many ppl though, RLC will either be a pretty low outcome for everyone, or it won't work out cuz of how high the price has to be to be worth something.
Recently I've seen the $1 = 375tbt or something close to that. So even doing the real conversion, RLC seems like it's really low, especially for so many artists being involved.

Maybe I can try emailing her and see if she knows of a quick fix, so we can fix everyone's tiers and I can work on it with no problems, cuz editing everyone's I've done so far will take a bit of time to do as is @ .@ but it's my fault, so can't complain!


----------



## pengutango

Technically, you could send us the PSDs so we can make any modifications on our own. Easier on your part for sure.  Though, I personally wanted to make my own anyway since I'm picky and I assumed I was making my own in the first place... ^^;


----------



## piichinu

if it's less work, why dont we just like use the same color scheme, and after finnian makes a post she can do the 
	
	




		HTML:
	

 thing and we can copy and paste and edit to our liking? o:


----------



## KainAronoele

pengutango said:


> Technically, you could send us the PSDs so we can make any modifications on our own. Easier on your part for sure.  Though, I personally wanted to make my own anyway since I'm picky and I assumed I was making my own in the first place... ^^;


What are PSDs? > .<



piimisu said:


> if it's less work, why dont we just like use the same color scheme, and after finnian makes a post she can do the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> thing and we can copy and paste and edit to our liking? o:[/QUOTE]
> 
> I don't mind doing the work. I actually enjoy it, and my purpose was so everyone else didn't have to do so much work and could focus on making their leader then finishing any comms they had, or at least able to get some done and not having to worry about spending a bit on making posts.
> Finn said she wanted everything to match, so I thought making them the same scheme would be good.
> But I guess technically that's another thing that needs to be judged by Finn as well ; ^; and idk if she'll even receive my email. So kinda puts us all in a huge stump for now..
> 
> However, looking at her original post, she was intending the SB to be 800tbt, so can fix that. And maybe a good tier 5 would be something that can be divided pretty well, example 12,000tbt so everyone receives 1,000, idk. I've never done an auction on here ~


----------



## pengutango

KainAronoele said:


> What are PSDs? > .<



PSD is the Photoshop file name extension. I use that program to make all my graphics in. Guessing since you didn't know what PSD was, you don't have Photoshop? I don't mind things matching and all, but yeah... *shrugs*


----------



## piichinu

Alright, ill hold off on my info until the tier issue is cleared up ; v ;


----------



## KainAronoele

pengutango said:


> PSD is the Photoshop file name extension. I use that program to make all my graphics in. Guessing since you didn't know what PSD was, you don't have Photoshop? I don't mind things matching and all, but yeah... *shrugs*



I just use Paint ; ~;
Once Finn let's us know what to do, if she decides to just let everyone arrange their own, I can send you the colors and fonts used ~


----------



## Kimber

crap sorry guys im visiting my mom and im 3 hours away from my computer.
I'll be back home tonight and I'll get everything sorted out.

OH YEAH, this is finnian btw. I'm too lazy to switch users lol


----------



## MC4pros

Kimber said:


> crap sorry guys im visiting my mom and im 3 hours away from my computer.
> I'll be back home tonight and I'll get everything sorted out.
> 
> OH YEAH, this is finnian btw. I'm too lazy to switch users lol



no worries~ 
We'll be waiting.


----------



## Kimber

OH YEAH. i havent decided a starting bid at all. 
I just kinda put random numbers down for an example sorry!
I was hoping we could do more of discussion on tier prices lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah and evryone can be the gym they want to be! I've actually only played x lolol


----------



## UtopiaJ

I think its cool for everyone to use whatever pokemon types they want but maybe as Kain said to use Kanto gyms for the simple badges? The other badge shapes are way too complex and wont flatter our work :/  just my opinion.


----------



## Finnian

Hey yo I'm really tired and have a bad cold, so I'll go through and answer things in morning!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> Hey yo I'm really tired and have a bad cold, so I'll go through and answer things in morning!



Hope you feel better! Will be checking for updates then tomorrow : )


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian, get some rest and this can wait until you feel better! Your health is way more important! D:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

UtopiaJ said:


> Finnian, get some rest and this can wait until you feel better! Your health is way more important! D:



I actually agree with this!


----------



## Finnian

OKAY here we go. I'm not answering everything lol but I hope this answers enough???


piimisu said:


> I hope this isn't rude but why does the region matter? ;-; sorry I Only played pokemon x once so I have no idea Dx
> I don't have to change my type to fire or something though right? c:


 No worries! That's not rude! I don't think it does matter. I was just throwing crap out lol. Everyone can choose their own gym and type!
Emily thinks we should just get rid of one or the other so either gyms or types.
Up to ya'll though!



fup10k said:


> Are we allowed to double up on types? Like say I wanted fairy but fin already has fairy,  could I do that? (cause I wanted a sylveon with my leader lol)


Heck yeah lol im having sylveon too. maybe we should have been on the same post lolol. BUT I also really like other pokemon so.



KainAronoele said:


> Sorry ; ^;
> I guess I should consider changing fonts > _<
> And yeah, sorry! That font doesn't capitalize @ .@
> I shall fix them in the morning, sorry about all that ~


I think we have to go with text/type/whatever in the actual thread b/c a lot of browsers and such still can't load images unless right clicked/pull up image and it'd lose bids. Tabling will work better so even if people cant see the side images/headers they can see the text/tier prices and it makes it more uniform and easier to read.
I know it;s 2015 but some people still have computers from the dinosaur age lolol.




Kairi-Kitten said:


> I am wondering if I should stick to TBT pffft, who wants to pay money for my graphics ehehe xD I don't mind if I just do TBT honestly but yeah ;P


stfu i'd pay for your graphics.
ANDD yeah let's stick with tbt/bells.



fup10k said:


> I think if we started it higher maybe? I think 500tbt is a really low starting point as well @A@
> There are 12 of us right?


i think we need to dicuss this mroe but my though was starting bid was gonna be 1000tbt/ IGB equivalent.


Did I answer all the really important things??


Lol also im flying to new york on Wednesday, so i'll be out of touch again lol sigh cry


----------



## piichinu

How about 1200? So we all start off w 100? >V<


----------



## Finnian

piimisu said:


> How about 1200? So we all start off w 100? >V<



lol yeah that's good. ;v; I was just keeping it in 500tbt increments and i don't know why


----------



## KainAronoele

Hope you're doing better. And I getcha, sorry I dramatically failed at helping ; ^;


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Hope you're doing better. And I getcha, sorry I dramatically failed at helping ; ^;



NO U WERE A GREEAT HELP
oh also I was at my mom's and got the necklace anD HOLY CRAP DAT QUALITY
wow wow wow wow wow emiyl flipped she was so excited.
we hung it up on our rear view mirror with our animal crossing necklace lol
p.s. only really pretty/cool things go there

i FINALLY shipped my things on saturday lol so expect your thing soon???


----------



## piichinu

Finnian said:


> lol yeah that's good. ;v; I was just keeping it in 500tbt increments and i don't know why



That's usually how I think, but for this we should do multiples of 12


----------



## Finnian

I only priority shipped selcouths though because she needed it fast lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> That's usually how I think, but for this we should do multiples of 12


my mind automatically went to "oh so I should think in multiples of 24?"


Wow I am so tired and my sinuses are infected and making it so my ears wont pop and i CANNOT stop like death coughing and ugh i haven't showered since saturday and i need to go get food but my bed is so warm lol i feel terrible and i have all this stuff to do for this con and i only have 11 days and i hjavent done anything lol


----------



## UtopiaJ

Are you feeling better Finnian? D: I hope you're not trying to do too much! Wow and flying out Wednesday... you're making me worry T^T

Anyway, I finished pengu's leader;







Original link here; https://imageshack.com/i/ey7P2IEup


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> Are you feeling better Finnian? D: I hope you're not trying to do too much! Wow and flying out Wednesday... you're making me worry T^T
> 
> Anyway, I finished pengu's leader;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original link here; https://imageshack.com/i/ey7P2IEup



and then LITERALLY 5 days after that I'm driving to las vegas for a convention
then 3 weeks later I have one in new mexico lol




AND WOWIE WOW THAT IS ACE
;v;
I wish i had your talent

- - - Post Merge - - -

crap i was supposed to get food and now emilys home CRAP


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> NO U WERE A GREEAT HELP
> oh also I was at my mom's and got the necklace anD HOLY CRAP DAT QUALITY
> wow wow wow wow wow emiyl flipped she was so excited.
> we hung it up on our rear view mirror with our animal crossing necklace lol
> p.s. only really pretty/cool things go there
> 
> i FINALLY shipped my things on saturday lol so expect your thing soon???



I TRYYY ; `;

Yayyy, and I' so glad you like it. I'm honored it qualified as cool 

And awesome! Can't wait to get it


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> and then LITERALLY 5 days after that I'm driving to las vegas for a convention
> then 3 weeks later I have one in new mexico lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WOWIE WOW THAT IS ACE
> ;v;
> I wish i had your talent



Silly, have you SEEN your artwork? You're totally pro level! But glad you like it ^^, I hope pengu does too.

Also omg you really are an overachiever lol. I've been thinking of doing some cons myself, but I feel like I need a fanbase before spending money? Dunno... :/


----------



## KainAronoele

UtopiaJ said:


> Also omg you really are an overachiever lol. I've been thinking of doing some cons myself, but I feel like I need a fanbase before spending money? Dunno... :/



I feel that way too. Like if I enter one with all my stuff, I feel like most ppl go to cosplay or to meet youtubers or artists they know. Then they'll pass by me and be like "Oh amateur artist over here... I've never even seen her before. Bleck"
//shot down for everything, literally


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> I feel that way too. Like if I enter one with all my stuff, I feel like most ppl go to cosplay or to meet youtubers or artists they know. Then they'll pass by me and be like "Oh amateur artist over here... I've never even seen her before. Bleck"
> //shot down for everything, literally



KAIN PEOPLE WOULD BUY YOUR STUFF SO FAST you'd have trouble keeping up!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> Silly, have you SEEN your artwork? You're totally pro level! But glad you like it ^^, I hope pengu does too.
> 
> Also omg you really are an overachiever lol. I've been thinking of doing some cons myself, but I feel like I need a fanbase before spending money? Dunno... :/



noooo i just like to draw things i am so not professinal.
my grandma thinks my art is crap lol
i showed her my chibis and painting over the weekend and she was all like "the stuff you did in high school was better"
like okay thanks
then my mom called me fat and said my hair color was ugly and told me i look like i've gained 20-30lbs.


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> KAIN PEOPLE WOULD BUY YOUR STUFF SO FAST you'd have trouble keeping up!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> noooo i just like to draw things i am so not professinal.
> my grandma thinks my art is crap lol
> i showed her my chibis and painting over the weekend and she was all like "the stuff you did in high school was better"
> like okay thanks



NOOOO!!! I'M SURE THERE'D BE OTHERS THERE THAT ARE SO MUCH BETTER THAN ME ; -;


OMG, what!! Why is your family so mean to youuu D: you're so nice and awesome T _T
My dad's aunt was the same though. She was like this pro artist, and my dad grew up loving to draw, so he'd show her his stuff and instead of being like "wow, nice. Keep practicing, you'll get better. I see your potential" she'd literally be like "This hand is deformed. The pinky is too small and the shading is off" and walk off.
*cough cough* SNOB!!


----------



## fup10k

ahhh wait so when are we starting? when do i need my leader done by? @A@


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> noooo i just like to draw things i am so not professinal.
> my grandma thinks my art is crap lol
> i showed her my chibis and painting over the weekend and she was all like "the stuff you did in high school was better"
> like okay thanks
> then my mom called me fat and said my hair color was ugly and told me i look like i've gained 20-30lbs.



Silly goose. You're effing talented and everyone here agrees with me 100%

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw my mom also likes to point out whenever I gain/lose weight... -_- as if its important. I try to stay healthy but my body shape doesn't matter as long as I dont get sick.


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> i FINALLY shipped my things on saturday lol so expect your thing soon???



Look what I just got in the mail! 


Spoiler: yayayayayyayyyy <3


----------



## UtopiaJ

KainAronoele said:


> Look what I just got in the mail!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yayayayayyayyyy <3



FFFFFFFFFF OMG THAT IS THE CUTEST THING EVERRRRRRRR @3@


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> Silly goose. You're effing talented and everyone here agrees with me 100%
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw my mom also likes to point out whenever I gain/lose weight... -_- as if its important. I try to stay healthy but my body shape doesn't matter as long as I dont get sick.



yerah my fam is kinda mean lol
AND THANK YOU you are too nice for me


----------



## piichinu

heres mine i spent like 20 mins on it, sorry dont have much time


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Look what I just got in the mail!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yayayayayyayyyy <3



when it printed, the hair caame out sooo blue im so sorry
also whats your gaia username lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> heres mine i spent like 20 mins on it, sorry dont have much time



THAT IS SO CVUTE!!!
im probably only gonna spend a few minutes on mine too tbh


----------



## UtopiaJ

piimisu said:


> heres mine i spent like 20 mins on it, sorry dont have much time



and it still looks adorable and its my second favorite pokemon ever! :O *fangirls*


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> when it printed, the hair caame out sooo blue im so sorry
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> THAT IS SO CVUTE!!!
> im probably only gonna spend a few minutes on mine too tbh



It's ok :3
Love it either way <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> heres mine i spent like 20 mins on it, sorry dont have much time



So adorableee <333
I need to finish my Dragonair earrings I started like a year ago ; ^;


----------



## kyukon

Ahhh ; -; everyone's gym leaders are looking so great! Im getting really hyped now! ;;

Edit;; i think we should just use written text for the descriptions in a uniform color (gray or something) and just use whatever badges we want. We dont have to specify what town we're in or anything. Just say "username's type gym" or something!


----------



## Finnian

me too! tHIS IS gonna be the best auction ever!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Oh Kyukon, that's a great idea and so simple.... lol the solution has been staring at us in the face ^_^;;


----------



## kyukon

UtopiaJ said:


> Oh Kyukon, that's a great idea and so simple.... lol the solution has been staring at us in the face ^_^;;


 Hhhh IM KIND OF just summarizing all complaints lol

@all
If you want, I can make a sample of what I'm talking about?
Also, I think we should summarize the tiers and what each artist offers per tier in it's own post to not clutter too much.


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> Ahhh ; -; everyone's gym leaders are looking so great! Im getting really hyped now! ;;
> 
> Edit;; i think we should just use written text for the descriptions in a uniform color (gray or something) and just use whatever badges we want. We dont have to specify what town we're in or anything. Just say "username's type gym" or something!



thank you for summarizing! That was what i was trying to say but im really bad at getting my points across tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



kyukon said:


> Hhhh IM KIND OF just summarizing all complaints lol
> 
> @all
> If you want, I can make a sample of what I'm talking about?
> Also, I think we should summarize the tiers and what each artist offers per tier in it's own post to not clutter too much.



nad yes please


----------



## piichinu

kyukon said:


> Edit;; i think we should just use written text for the descriptions in a uniform color (gray or something) and just use whatever badges we want. We dont have to specify what town we're in or anything. Just say "username's type gym" or something!



yes this is what ive been saying, then someone sends us the 
	
	




		HTML:
	

 code thing and we edit it with our info


----------



## Finnian

Finnian said:


> Info info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info info Info info info info info Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info
> Info info info info info
> Info info info info infoInfo info info info info



going back to this, do ya'll like this set up?

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yeah, tier prices would be in the 2nd post or 1st post.
basically just put four examples and mark then tier 1,2,3,4

- - - Post Merge - - -

i mean some things have been changed about badges\gyms


----------



## piichinu

thas good


----------



## kyukon

[ header that finnian makes; "welcome to the fire gym" or whatever ]






_______*You've been challenged by the fire gym leader, kyukon!*

You have stumbled upon the ever so elusive fire leader, Kyu!
Digital artist and full-time caffeine ingest-er.
Just make sure to throw it food offerings, or it may become hungry and run.


_______*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*








​
[ put some kind of pokepuff separator here or something ]

[ header that finnian makes; "welcome to the grass gym" or whatever ]





_______*You've been challenged by the grass gym leader, poppet!*

hello! grass leader poppet here~
aspiring artist who's been drawing since only 2012... /hides

will draw anything except baldness, mecha & nsfw!


_______*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*








​
​​​​

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know how to do the tables, but if someone could edit this post to incorporate them, it would be nice and just alternate which tables the pictures and text are in.
ie:
banner 1
text here | picture here

- pokepuff separator -

banner 2
picture here | text here
but yeah, that's pretty much what I was talking about

I would also scale down the gym leader images so we don't stretch it out too much
these are 300x300 px
I made the gym badges 50x50 px, but now that I see it all together, making them smaller would look nice too

edit;; orrr we can forget about the tables and just put the leader art in the headers ' v' (easier I think)​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Oh wow, love how it's looking kyu : O


----------



## kyukon

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh wow, love how it's looking kyu : O



thanks :'D
i'm just waiting for some more feedback oTL
what I did is pretty similar to what was proposed earlier, but I just think it's silly to waste any more energy on it haha


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> [ header that finnian makes; "welcome to the fire gym" or whatever ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______*You've been challenged by the fire gym leader, kyukon!*
> 
> You have stumbled upon the ever so elusive fire leader, Kyu!
> Digital artist and full-time caffeine ingest-er.
> Just make sure to throw it food offerings, or it may become hungry and run.
> 
> 
> _______*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ put some kind of pokepuff separator here or something ]
> 
> [ header that finnian makes; "welcome to the grass gym" or whatever ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______*You've been challenged by the grass gym leader, poppet!*
> 
> hello! grass leader poppet here~
> aspiring artist who's been drawing since only 2012... /hides
> 
> will draw anything except baldness, mecha & nsfw!
> 
> 
> _______*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I don't know how to do the tables, but if someone could edit this post to incorporate them, it would be nice and just alternate which tables the pictures and text are in.
> ie:
> banner 1
> text here | picture here
> 
> - pokepuff separator -
> 
> banner 2
> picture here | text here
> but yeah, that's pretty much what I was talking about
> 
> I would also scale down the gym leader images so we don't stretch it out too much
> these are 300x300 px
> I made the gym badges 50x50 px, but now that I see it all together, making them smaller would look nice too
> 
> edit;; orrr we can forget about the tables and just put the leader art in the headers ' v' (easier I think)



this si literally so cute.
I would like to have the images flippy, see mine.
Other than that, I can clip the examples to badge shapes (if that's okay???)

but yes i really love the fonts/colors you choose


----------



## Darumy

all this ver precious art up in here though I have no idea what's happening. thumbs up.


----------



## KainAronoele

Looks good Kyu ; v;

At least everyone's keeping my "you've been challenged by" idea.
Still feel bad mine didn't work out, feel like I wasted your guy's time, I'm sorry.
Glad you've pretty much worked it out though ~
Can't wait for you guys to start it!


----------



## kyukon

[ header that finnian makes; "welcome to the fire gym" or whatever ]​

_______*You've been challenged by the fire gym leader, kyukon!*

You have stumbled upon the ever so elusive fire leader, Kyu!
Digital artist and full-time caffeine ingest-er.
Just make sure to throw it food offerings, or it may become hungry and run.


_______*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*








​


[ put some kind of pokepuff separator here or something ]

[ header that finnian makes; "welcome to the grass gym" or whatever ]​


[/tr]	
[td]

	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[/td]
[td]
_______*You've been challenged by the grass gym leader, poppet!*

hello! grass leader poppet here~
aspiring artist who's been drawing since only 2012... /hides

will draw anything except baldness, mecha & nsfw!


_______*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*








​





[/td]


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> [ header that finnian makes; "welcome to the fire gym" or whatever ]​
> 
> _______*You've been challenged by the fire gym leader, kyukon!*
> 
> You have stumbled upon the ever so elusive fire leader, Kyu!
> Digital artist and full-time caffeine ingest-er.
> Just make sure to throw it food offerings, or it may become hungry and run.
> 
> 
> _______*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> [ put some kind of pokepuff separator here or something ]
> 
> [ header that finnian makes; "welcome to the grass gym" or whatever ]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______*You've been challenged by the grass gym leader, poppet!*
> 
> hello! grass leader poppet here~
> aspiring artist who's been drawing since only 2012... /hides
> 
> will draw anything except baldness, mecha & nsfw!
> 
> 
> _______*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



yes yes this is perfect

- - - Post Merge - - -

so in other news WE JUST DROPPED $60 ON PRINTER INK AND IT DOESN'T IT OUR PRINTER AND THERE'S $60 GONE
GOD FRICKING HECKIE GOD


----------



## pengutango

Btw kyu, you can put that in and HTML code block so it makes it easier to copy and paste stuff, for formatting purposes.  This looks pretty cool so far.


----------



## kyukon

my code keeps breaking omg idk how to fix it e ve
also -- if you really want to for the badges, but that seems like a lot of work ; -;
also, it won't look at uniform!
I don't think it's my place to make the judgement call on it though, so I guess we should vote on it or something??? haha >>

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Btw kyu, you can put that in and HTML code block so it makes it easier to copy and paste stuff, for formatting purposes.  This looks pretty cool so far.



lays on you pengu
I am not a coder idk why im doing this


----------



## pengutango

kyukon said:


> my code keeps breaking omg idk how to fix it e ve
> also -- if you really want to for the badges, but that seems like a lot of work ; -;
> also, it won't look at uniform!
> I don't think it's my place to make the judgement call on it though, so I guess we should vote on it or something??? haha >>



I'm pretty good at coding this kinda stuff, so I can help ya if you need it.  Hmm, I think having the badge as you have it works too. I get what you mean. I made preview icons for my shop and OMG... those took forever, even though I made a template.


----------



## kyukon

KainAronoele said:


> Looks good Kyu ; v;
> 
> At least everyone's keeping my "you've been challenged by" idea.
> Still feel bad mine didn't work out, feel like I wasted your guy's time, I'm sorry.
> Glad you've pretty much worked it out though ~
> Can't wait for you guys to start it!



ahhHHH Im really sorry yours didn't work out ; -;
and nonono you didn't get in our way at all!!
it's just that, you know... you put 12+ artists in a room (all with their own sense of aesthetic) and there are infinite levels of indecisiveness haha
but I really appreciated your help!! you didn't even have to go out of your way since you're technically not in the auction, so thank you for dedicating your time to us <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> I'm pretty good at coding this kinda stuff, so I can help ya if you need it.  Hmm, I think having the badge as you have it works too. I get what you mean. I made preview icons for my shop and OMG... those took forever, even though I made a template.



YES PLEASE i really suck at it, like look at every thread I have made, I don't do this stuff
and yeah, I'm personally leaning towards the badges because I like the uniform look, so idk ; ~;
but if majority swings the other way, it's totally ok with me!
not to mention, this is finnian's auction, so if she wants that, I want her to be happy and have it look the way she wants <3


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> my code keeps breaking omg idk how to fix it e ve
> also -- if you really want to for the badges, but that seems like a lot of work ; -;
> also, it won't look at uniform!
> I don't think it's my place to make the judgement call on it though, so I guess we should vote on it or something??? haha >>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> lays on you pengu
> I am not a coder idk why im doing this



i CAN CODE IT!


----------



## pengutango

kyukon said:


> YES PLEASE i really suck at it, like look at every thread I have made, I don't do this stuff
> and yeah, I'm personally leaning towards the badges because I like the uniform look, so idk ; ~;
> but if majority swings the other way, it's totally ok with me!
> not to mention, this is finnian's auction, so if she wants that, I want her to be happy and have it look the way she wants <3



You can PM me what you have and I can tweek it. You wanted it to be in tables right? Think that's the only thing that has to be fixed... I think. Let me know what else you wanted in there.


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> i CAN CODE IT!





pengutango said:


> You can PM me what you have and I can tweek it. You wanted it to be in tables right? Think that's the only thing that has to be fixed... I think. Let me know what else you wanted in there.



Yeah, it should be!
I looked at the "you have been challenged" bit, and it seems to get squished, so idk if we want to cut that out and make that the header? Or just replace it to another area/center it?
You could also just "reply with quote" my post to get the coding. :]


But yeah, I'm going to let you two fight over the editing rights. B^)
Kyu out! //sips tea


----------



## pengutango

Fixed version: 






​

*You've been challenged by the fire gym leader, kyukon!*​

You have stumbled upon the ever so elusive fire leader, Kyu!
Digital artist and full-time caffeine ingest-er.
Just make sure to throw it food offerings, or it may become hungry and run.

*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​








​


















*You've been challenged by the grass gym leader, poppet!*

hello! grass leader poppet here~
aspiring artist who's been drawing since only 2012... /hides

will draw anything except baldness, mecha & nsfw!


*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​








​

For quick access, here's the HTML code for it. :


		HTML:
	

[center][SIZE=1][COLOR="#A9A9A9"][FONT=Lucida Console]

[img]header that finnian makes; "welcome to the fire gym" or whatever[/img][/center]
[table="width: 715"]
[tr]
	[td][CENTER][SIZE=2][color="#b15d52"][B]You've been challenged by the fire gym leader, kyukon![/B][/color][/CENTER][/SIZE]

You have stumbled upon the ever so elusive fire leader, Kyu!
Digital artist and full-time caffeine ingest-er.
Just make sure to throw it food offerings, or it may become hungry and run.

[SIZE=2][center][color="#b15d52"][B]Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4[/B][/color][/SIZE]
[url="http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/210/4/f/freb3_by_kyugami-d7stx33.png"][img]http://orig07.deviantart.net/a6fe/f/2015/075/9/1/firegymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f95.png[/img][/url][url="http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/210/3/f/forlynn_by_kyugami-d7su0pb.png"][img]http://orig07.deviantart.net/a6fe/f/2015/075/9/1/firegymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f95.png[/img][/url][url="http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2014/022/5/e/lineart_comm__eukladies_everill_by_kyugami-d73bdoz.png"][img]http://orig07.deviantart.net/a6fe/f/2015/075/9/1/firegymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f95.png[/img][/url][url="http://orig01.deviantart.net/84bc/f/2015/073/6/d/sailormaniakaritrans_by_kyugami-d8lr752.png"][img]http://orig07.deviantart.net/a6fe/f/2015/075/9/1/firegymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f95.png[/img][/url][/center][/td]
	[td][IMG]http://orig11.deviantart.net/58c2/f/2015/075/c/a/kyuresize_by_kyugami-d8m0hkk.png[/IMG][/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

[center][img]put some kind of pokepuff separator here or something [/img]

[img]header that finnian makes; "welcome to the fire gym" or whatever[/img][/center]

[table="width: 715"]
[tr]
	[td][IMG]http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag30/kyugami/poppetresize_zpsqbyzjng9.png[/IMG][/td]
	[td][SIZE=2][color="#99bd63"][B]You've been challenged by the grass gym leader, poppet![/B][/color][/SIZE]

hello! grass leader poppet here~
aspiring artist who's been drawing since only 2012... /hides

will draw anything except baldness, mecha & nsfw!


[SIZE=2][CENTER][color="#99bd63"][B]Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4[/B][/color][/SIZE]
[url="http://orig00.deviantart.net/e216/f/2015/070/7/c/ming_by_peoyne-d8ldo9f.png"][img]http://orig06.deviantart.net/beae/f/2015/075/2/2/grassgymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f9f.png[/img][/url][url="http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/059/3/3/me_by_peoyne-d8jx1bf.png"][img]http://orig06.deviantart.net/beae/f/2015/075/2/2/grassgymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f9f.png[/img][/url][url="http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/060/6/a/ff_by_peoyne-d8jyxm1.png"][img]http://orig06.deviantart.net/beae/f/2015/075/2/2/grassgymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f9f.png[/img][/url][url="http://orig13.deviantart.net/73ac/f/2015/070/0/8/full_sized_by_peoyne-d8l9kjj.png"][img]http://orig06.deviantart.net/beae/f/2015/075/2/2/grassgymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f9f.png[/img][/url][/CENTER][/td]
[/tr]
[/table][/font][/color][/size]


- - - Post Merge - - -

I can totally shorten the HTML to be the template for people to customize, but as it is, it's the info for kyu and poppet.


----------



## kyukon

//bows to the almighty pengu

on my screen, there is a horizontal bar though
what do we need to change to fix this? the leader img size or something? ' v'
http://gyazo.com/dfaf41c8558d8be1f3e0de09ec216b4b

or is it just me


----------



## pengutango

Oh, about that, you get that bar when the table is wider than what the forum is. Ironically... I put it to the max width allowed, 715px. I notice this occurring with my sig at time. Simple fix really. Just shrink down the table -- i.e: make the table width narrower.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I could make it like 700px?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And bowing totally isn't necessary. ^^;; Glad to be of even remote help. Made the table with 700, better, kyu?






​

*You've been challenged by the fire gym leader, kyukon!*​

You have stumbled upon the ever so elusive fire leader, Kyu!
Digital artist and full-time caffeine ingest-er.
Just make sure to throw it food offerings, or it may become hungry and run.

*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​








​


















*You've been challenged by the grass gym leader, poppet!*

hello! grass leader poppet here~
aspiring artist who's been drawing since only 2012... /hides

will draw anything except baldness, mecha & nsfw!


*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​








​

Updated HTML code for the code above:



		HTML:
	

[center][SIZE=1][COLOR="#A9A9A9"][FONT=Lucida Console]

[img]header that finnian makes; "welcome to the fire gym" or whatever[/img][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/center][SIZE=1][COLOR="#A9A9A9"][FONT=Lucida Console]
[table="width: 700"]
[tr]
	[td][CENTER][SIZE=2][color="#b15d52"][B]You've been challenged by the fire gym leader, kyukon![/B][/color][/SIZE][/CENTER][SIZE=2][/SIZE]

You have stumbled upon the ever so elusive fire leader, Kyu!
Digital artist and full-time caffeine ingest-er.
Just make sure to throw it food offerings, or it may become hungry and run.

[SIZE=2][center][color="#b15d52"][B]Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4[/B][/color][/center][/SIZE][center]
[url="http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/210/4/f/freb3_by_kyugami-d7stx33.png"][img]http://orig07.deviantart.net/a6fe/f/2015/075/9/1/firegymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f95.png[/img][/url][url="http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/210/3/f/forlynn_by_kyugami-d7su0pb.png"][img]http://orig07.deviantart.net/a6fe/f/2015/075/9/1/firegymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f95.png[/img][/url][url="http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2014/022/5/e/lineart_comm__eukladies_everill_by_kyugami-d73bdoz.png"][img]http://orig07.deviantart.net/a6fe/f/2015/075/9/1/firegymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f95.png[/img][/url][url="http://orig01.deviantart.net/84bc/f/2015/073/6/d/sailormaniakaritrans_by_kyugami-d8lr752.png"][img]http://orig07.deviantart.net/a6fe/f/2015/075/9/1/firegymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f95.png[/img][/url][/center][/td]
	[td][IMG]http://orig11.deviantart.net/58c2/f/2015/075/c/a/kyuresize_by_kyugami-d8m0hkk.png[/IMG][/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

[center][img]put some kind of pokepuff separator here or something [/img]

[img]header that finnian makes; "welcome to the fire gym" or whatever[/img][/center]

[table="width: 700"]
[tr]
	[td][IMG]http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag30/kyugami/poppetresize_zpsqbyzjng9.png[/IMG][/td]
	[td][SIZE=2][color="#99bd63"][B]You've been challenged by the grass gym leader, poppet![/B][/color][/SIZE]

hello! grass leader poppet here~
aspiring artist who's been drawing since only 2012... /hides

will draw anything except baldness, mecha & nsfw!


[SIZE=2][CENTER][color="#99bd63"][B]Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4[/B][/color][/CENTER][/SIZE][CENTER]
[url="http://orig00.deviantart.net/e216/f/2015/070/7/c/ming_by_peoyne-d8ldo9f.png"][img]http://orig06.deviantart.net/beae/f/2015/075/2/2/grassgymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f9f.png[/img][/url][url="http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/059/3/3/me_by_peoyne-d8jx1bf.png"][img]http://orig06.deviantart.net/beae/f/2015/075/2/2/grassgymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f9f.png[/img][/url][url="http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/060/6/a/ff_by_peoyne-d8jyxm1.png"][img]http://orig06.deviantart.net/beae/f/2015/075/2/2/grassgymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f9f.png[/img][/url][url="http://orig13.deviantart.net/73ac/f/2015/070/0/8/full_sized_by_peoyne-d8l9kjj.png"][img]http://orig06.deviantart.net/beae/f/2015/075/2/2/grassgymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f9f.png[/img][/url][/CENTER][/td]
[/tr]
[/table][/font][/color][/size]


----------



## kyukon

pengutango said:


> Oh, about that, you get that bar when the table is wider than what the forum is. Ironically... I put it to the max width allowed, 715px. I notice this occurring with my sig at time. Simple fix really. Just shrink down the table -- i.e: make the table width narrower.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I could make it like 700px?



ah, yeah! that would be super !!
idk about anyone else, but it bugs me a lot ahaha //shot
thanks so much for doing this <3 ; A;


----------



## pengutango

kyukon said:


> ah, yeah! that would be super !!
> idk about anyone else, but it bugs me a lot ahaha //shot
> thanks so much for doing this <3 ; A;



Fixed it, though it post merged... XD If you can see the lovely additions to my last post.
Not a prob. <3


----------



## kyukon

pengutango said:


> Fixed it, though it post merged... XD If you can see the lovely additions to my last post.
> Not a prob. <3



I got it! thanks so much! <3
looks a lot better!


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> ahhHHH Im really sorry yours didn't work out ; -;
> and nonono you didn't get in our way at all!!
> it's just that, you know... you put 12+ artists in a room (all with their own sense of aesthetic) and there are infinite levels of indecisiveness haha
> but I really appreciated your help!! you didn't even have to go out of your way since you're technically not in the auction, so thank you for dedicating your time to us <333



I understand, so many ideas, and lots of ppl so easier ways of getting it done, or forming it so it's better for everyone should be done!
I just like helping ; v; seemed like you guys had a lot of work to do and such little time ~


----------



## UtopiaJ

You were SUPER helpful especially for me anyway since I'm a coding newblet. D:


----------



## fup10k

I'm ice right? What's my gym name again? Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Screams because I forgot my tablet at home


----------



## Finnian

Pengu! That looks amazing!


And you can be any gym/type you want to be!


----------



## Finnian

bumping this


----------



## Finnian

I switched my type to fighting!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Haha I have Dragonite in my auction pic, flying type but not sure if I can be dragon instead; elsewise I will stick to flying 8'D


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Haha I have Dragonite in my auction pic, flying type but not sure if I can be dragon instead; elsewise I will stick to flying 8'D



Kimber is doing dragon as of now!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> Kimber is doing dragon as of now!



Coolness, shall stick with Flying then : )


----------



## Finnian

lol i am flying to new york today.
Well technically driving 7 hours to Las Vegas, then flying out at like 6:00Am tomorrow morning but w/e.

So, questions while Im still here???


----------



## UtopiaJ

Do we have a launch day for the auction?


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> Do we have a launch day for the auction?



UHH
probably the 30th because I have a con to sell at on the 28th and 29th and fup is gone from 1st-5th!
;v;


----------



## UtopiaJ

Ok just trying to get it all sorted in my head. So we can launch on 30th and it would go on until fup gets back? That's sounds alright to me.

Btw hope you have a safe flight! :3


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> Ok just trying to get it all sorted in my head. So we can launch on 30th and it would go on until fup gets back? That's sounds alright to me.
> 
> Btw hope you have a safe flight! :3



Thank you! And I think so!


----------



## fup10k

Oh i'm glad it's so far into the future! I have time to get all of my examples figured out lol. I have some commissions to finish so i should have enough by then + my trainer done.


----------



## Finnian

fup10k said:


> Oh i'm glad it's so far into the future! I have time to get all of my examples figured out lol. I have some commissions to finish so i should have enough by then + my trainer done.



me too! I had to drop your commission by the way (I just had too many people), BUT!! I put you on the top o the waitlist!

ANNDDD
here's my trainer





pancham turned out better than my trainer lol why


----------



## fup10k

Finnian said:


> me too! I had to drop your commission by the way (I just had too many people), BUT!! I put you on the top o the waitlist!
> 
> ANNDDD
> here's my trainer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pancham turned out better than my trainer lol why



whoaaa cute ass trainer ;A;

and it's ok!!! I needed the tbt anyway because i really wanted to bump up my slot for sugarbun b/c tbt comes first >A> (i'm sure i'd never get mine done otherwise lol)

just let me know when you're open again for it o;


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> ANNDDD
> here's my trainer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pancham turned out better than my trainer lol why



AHHHH, so awesome!! ^^
Pan is frickin' adorable ~

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't wait to see ardrey's ghost trainer ; ^; if she made Duskull I'd cry 5ever.


----------



## Finnian

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> me too! I had to drop your commission by the way (I just had too many people), BUT!! I put you on the top o the waitlist!
> 
> ANNDDD
> here's my trainer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pancham turned out better than my trainer lol why



Das a hawt trainer and cute as frick pokemon : O


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Das a hawt trainer and cute as frick pokemon : O



thank! I'm gonna recolor the hair when i get back lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> thank! I'm gonna recolor the hair when i get back lol



Nawws, I like his sandy-blonde xD But still gonna look hot 8D


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nawws, I like his sandy-blonde xD But still gonna look hot 8D



lol I do too. i just hate the shading??
lol im so tired no joke i feel dead


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> lol I do too. i just hate the shading??
> lol im so tired no joke i feel dead



*comforting hug* T_T I can totally feel you somewhat, just got our dad out of here and dang he's so annoying >_< so uhhh I feel exhausted dealing with his BS >:


----------



## UtopiaJ

You guys are making me wanna go back and edit my trainer.... so much awesome @_@


----------



## Finnian

lol i'm actually gonna completely recolor my trainer >.> 
I don't like it anymore lol


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> lol i'm actually gonna completely recolor my trainer >.>
> I don't like it anymore lol



//smacks u
it's great D<

btw when are we starting again?


----------



## UtopiaJ

kyukon said:


> //smacks u
> it's great D<
> 
> btw when are we starting again?



End of the month I think?


----------



## ardrey

kyukon said:


> //smacks u
> it's great D<
> 
> btw when are we starting again?



The 29th if I remember correctly


----------



## Finnian

wahh can it actually be like the 30th or 31st??


----------



## ardrey

Finnian said:


> wahh can it actually be like the 30th or 31st??



Fine by me


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Works for me as well : )


----------



## UtopiaJ

The auction draws ever near >.>


----------



## Finnian

and i havent done the headers yet. >.> i get back tonight, but my bro in law may be coming down for the week because really sad reasons.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> and i havent done the headers yet. >.> i get back tonight, but my bro in law may be coming down for the week because really sad reasons.



If something is going on, feel free to put this on hiatus or even cancel it. Hope all is well!


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> If something is going on, feel free to put this on hiatus or even cancel it. Hope all is well!



nah we should be good to go on the 31st!
his wife cheated on him and he wants to come stay with us for half a week. I dunno how to help him better. :/


----------



## UtopiaJ

Alrighty, sounds good! I -might- be editing my trainer because.... yeah


----------



## fup10k

-will be rushing to finish trainer on the 31st lol-


----------



## KainAronoele

I'm saving up some serious tbt to bid in the auction  most freakin' likely won't win, but still at least I have a goal!!
3k saved in my ABD, yayyy ~


----------



## Finnian

im doing headers today! I need everybody to repost their trainer if that's okay and make sure you have the info ready!
and maybe pengu can repost the layout with html code????
';v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> I'm saving up some serious tbt to bid in the auction  most freakin' likely won't win, but still at least I have a goal!!
> 3k saved in my ABD, yayyy ~



omg i literallty only have however many bells it says i have sigh. ;v;

WHAT WHEN DID I GET 7,000 BELLS????
!!!????



also kain i wanna commission rl figure from you of my oc
cough


----------



## UtopiaJ

Sure. I was gonna re-paint mine but too much work going on x_x

Here is pengu's and mine again;










Also here's my info again:

*Info/Artist's introduction:*
J is a full-time illustrator and 24/7 cat lady. She likes fancy food and video games. But eating fancy food WHILE playing video games is like Nirvana... omg. She may or may not have a food sketchbook. No one has been able to prove that yet.

*Tier system:*
1 = lineart
2 = colored bust-up
3 = colored couple bust-up
4 = colored full-body character
5 = colored full-body couple


*Art examples:*
xxxx


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> omg i literallty only have however many bells it says i have sigh. ;v;
> 
> WHAT WHEN DID I GET 7,000 BELLS????
> !!!????
> 
> 
> 
> also kain i wanna commission rl figure from you of my oc
> cough



NO IDEA that's a lot though, damn! xD

cough I'm not stopping you
cough cough some refs would be cool


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> WHAT WHEN DID I GET 7,000 BELLS????
> !!!????



:O check your transactions log and see what happened? Man that is some serious bank!


----------



## kyukon

poppet's and mine are in the real auction thread already u vu)/


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> poppet's and mine are in the real auction thread already u vu)/



AYYYYY
i lost the link cough


----------



## ardrey

AYEE mine too. Link's here since Finny is clearly super duper irresponsible xD <33 Haven't gotten Teru's stuff yet tho


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> AYYYYY
> i lost the link cough



hhhh the laze is strong in this one

gently sets this down

- - - Post Merge - - -



ardrey said:


> AYEE mine too. Link's here since Finny is clearly super duper irresponsible xD <33 Haven't gotten Teru's stuff yet tho



omg I love the image placeholder you made for teru xD


----------



## KainAronoele

The auction link?
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?271731-auction-thread-NOBODY-ELSE-POST


----------



## Finnian

the laze had overtaken me.

thank you kind souls for doign the work for me.
IM ACTUALLY ON MY COMPUTER NOW AND after i eat my toast im doing headers and ****

- - - Post Merge - - -

i got too lazy to keep holding down the caps button or push caps lock lol


----------



## KainAronoele

Lol, too slow


----------



## ardrey

kyukon said:


> omg I love the image placeholder you made for teru xD



'tis my finest work of art


----------



## KainAronoele

ardrey said:


> AYEE mine too. Link's here since Finny is clearly super duper irresponsible xD <33 Haven't gotten Teru's stuff yet tho



Your ghost leader is so perfect ; ^;


----------



## Finnian

everything ard does is perf
ad i need to improve to GET ON HER LEVEL

- - - Post Merge - - -

guys look at this website my boss made.
she messed up all the art so bad.
what is this.

http://www.kidsvale.com/


----------



## ardrey

KainAronoele said:


> Your ghost leader is so perfect ; ^;





Finnian said:


> everything ard does is perf
> ad i need to improve to GET ON HER LEVEL



you two are spoiling me with your kind words ; u; here have cookies:


----------



## Finnian

i spent a lot of time on that ui


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> everything ard does is perf
> ad i need to improve to GET ON HER LEVEL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> guys look at this website my boss made.
> she messed up all the art so bad.
> what is this.
> 
> http://www.kidsvale.com/



finn can you send me the pokepuff renders you have? I can make the separator while you make headers?

- - - Post Merge - - -

also you should bookmark the auction thread or put it on the front page of this thread or something 
coughs


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> finn can you send me the pokepuff renders you have? I can make the separator while you make headers?



OH YEAH lemme get htat too you
do you want the ai or just the rasters?

- - - Post Merge - - -



kyukon said:


> finn can you send me the pokepuff renders you have? I can make the separator while you make headers?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also you should bookmark the auction thread or put it on the front page of this thread or something
> coughs



i bookmarked it!
;v;


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> OH YEAH lemme get htat too you
> do you want the ai or just the rasters?


 
crieeess idk what that means. whichever is the flattened transparent image!
I usually work in .png so haha

edit;; also! can you make an executive decision on the badges?
If you look at the thread, there's either the "everyone gets their own badge based on their type" way like in my post, or the "we share a gym so we both have the same badge" way, like in ardrey's post!


----------



## ardrey

Wat, you design websites? OO: you talented duck you


----------



## Finnian

ardrey said:


> Wat, you design websites? OO: you talented duck you



lolol nnooo i did not design tht website.
i did the art for the app games. ;v;


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> everything ard does is perf
> ad i need to improve to GET ON HER LEVEL



I'm the one that needs to improve~ You and ardrey are some of the best artists...on TBT? No. On the internet? No. In the world? No. In our solar system? No. In the universe? No. Beyond existence? Yes. because i can't think of anything greater lmfao


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> crieeess idk what that means. whichever is the flattened transparent image!
> I usually work in .png so haha
> 
> edit;; also! can you make an executive decision on the badges?
> If you look at the thread, there's either the "everyone gets their own badge based on their type" way like in my post, or the "we share a gym so we both have the same badge" way, like in ardrey's post!



im so bad at decisions uhhh.
????
POLL??
and yeah i'll send you the rasters soon!
;v;


----------



## KainAronoele

YAY COOKIES!


----------



## ardrey

For the badge thing: I'm cool with either method, but there's no ghost gym in Kanto, so idk what badge I'd use then ^^;

EDIT: Also, the badge used for poppet is actually ground type (Earth Badge). The one I'm using is grass, which is super weird


----------



## kyukon

@finnian, ardrey

Yeah, I'm more leaning towards just picking any badge from any region, as long as it matches with our leaders/color scheme?
It doesn't matter to me which method we choose either ^^;;
But I'm mainly thinking from a point of aesthetics haha and just scrap the kanto thing and be our own little region?
just an idea ;;


----------



## ardrey

kyukon said:


> @finnian, ardrey
> 
> Yeah, I'm more leaning towards just picking any badge from any region, as long as it matches with our leaders/color scheme?
> It doesn't matter to me which method we choose either ^^;;
> But I'm mainly thinking from a point of aesthetics haha and just scrap the kanto thing and be our own little region?
> just an idea ;;



I second this c:


----------



## Finnian

That was actually Kimber's idea too!
Soo??
IU guess everybody just tell me a gym name??


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> That was actually Kimber's idea too!
> Soo??
> IU guess everybody just tell me a gym name??



I wouldn't complicate it more and just say the gym type.
If you really want to, then just make up names ^^;
But yeah!


----------



## ardrey

Wellp, I'll be using the Relic Badge then c:


----------



## Finnian

Gym type is what i meant. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

sure you did finnian


----------



## pengutango

Finnian said:


> im doing headers today! I need everybody to repost their trainer if that's okay and make sure you have the info ready!
> and maybe pengu can repost the layout with html code????
> ';v;



Late reply, but here's the HTML code again if you need it. 



		HTML:
	

[center][SIZE=1][COLOR="#A9A9A9"][FONT=Lucida Console]

[img]header that finnian makes; "welcome to the fire gym" or whatever[/img][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/center][SIZE=1][COLOR="#A9A9A9"][FONT=Lucida Console]
[table="width: 700"]
[tr]
	[td][CENTER][SIZE=2][color="#b15d52"][B]You've been challenged by the fire gym leader, kyukon![/B][/color][/SIZE][/CENTER][SIZE=2][/SIZE]

You have stumbled upon the ever so elusive fire leader, Kyu!
Digital artist and full-time caffeine ingest-er.
Just make sure to throw it food offerings, or it may become hungry and run.

[SIZE=2][center][color="#b15d52"][B]Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4[/B][/color][/center][/SIZE][center]
[url="http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/210/4/f/freb3_by_kyugami-d7stx33.png"][img]http://orig07.deviantart.net/a6fe/f/2015/075/9/1/firegymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f95.png[/img][/url][url="http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/210/3/f/forlynn_by_kyugami-d7su0pb.png"][img]http://orig07.deviantart.net/a6fe/f/2015/075/9/1/firegymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f95.png[/img][/url][url="http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2014/022/5/e/lineart_comm__eukladies_everill_by_kyugami-d73bdoz.png"][img]http://orig07.deviantart.net/a6fe/f/2015/075/9/1/firegymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f95.png[/img][/url][url="http://orig01.deviantart.net/84bc/f/2015/073/6/d/sailormaniakaritrans_by_kyugami-d8lr752.png"][img]http://orig07.deviantart.net/a6fe/f/2015/075/9/1/firegymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f95.png[/img][/url][/center][/td]
	[td][IMG]http://orig11.deviantart.net/58c2/f/2015/075/c/a/kyuresize_by_kyugami-d8m0hkk.png[/IMG][/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

[center][img]put some kind of pokepuff separator here or something [/img]

[img]header that finnian makes; "welcome to the fire gym" or whatever[/img][/center]

[table="width: 700"]
[tr]
	[td][IMG]http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag30/kyugami/poppetresize_zpsqbyzjng9.png[/IMG][/td]
	[td][SIZE=2][color="#99bd63"][B]You've been challenged by the grass gym leader, poppet![/B][/color][/SIZE]

hello! grass leader poppet here~
aspiring artist who's been drawing since only 2012... /hides

will draw anything except baldness, mecha & nsfw!


[SIZE=2][CENTER][color="#99bd63"][B]Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4[/B][/color][/CENTER][/SIZE][CENTER]
[url="http://orig00.deviantart.net/e216/f/2015/070/7/c/ming_by_peoyne-d8ldo9f.png"][img]http://orig06.deviantart.net/beae/f/2015/075/2/2/grassgymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f9f.png[/img][/url][url="http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/059/3/3/me_by_peoyne-d8jx1bf.png"][img]http://orig06.deviantart.net/beae/f/2015/075/2/2/grassgymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f9f.png[/img][/url][url="http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/060/6/a/ff_by_peoyne-d8jyxm1.png"][img]http://orig06.deviantart.net/beae/f/2015/075/2/2/grassgymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f9f.png[/img][/url][url="http://orig13.deviantart.net/73ac/f/2015/070/0/8/full_sized_by_peoyne-d8l9kjj.png"][img]http://orig06.deviantart.net/beae/f/2015/075/2/2/grassgymbadge_by_kyugami-d8m0f9f.png[/img][/url][/CENTER][/td]
[/tr]
[/table][/font][/color][/size]


----------



## ardrey

Finnian said:


> Gym type is what i meant. ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sure you did finnian



Ah, ghost ;u;


----------



## Finnian

i was working on things and i was almost done and apparently didn't save the entire time and illustrator crashed and i lost everything and i'm legit crying right now.
this month has been seriously so hard and i'm so done with march.
every time the dude who ****ing lives upstairs gets on his stupid xbox live ****, my computer freaks the **** out and does something stupid.
he was supposed to be gone 6 months ago.
god get out of my house.

- - - Post Merge - - -

god i wasn;t even using clipping masks. i was using glows.
that's it.
that's basic photoshop ****.
illustrator should run it like a dream.
****.

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay now illustrator is just dead all together.
so glad im paying out the ass every month for this bull****.

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry im a lil emotional over this

- - - Post Merge - - -

stress levels are at like a 50/10.
i swear to god.
im a pretty freaking chill person who kinda just floats through life and i really dont let things affect me too much but im so tired and like 10,000 things have gone wrong this month.
like???

i really shouldnt be complaining.


----------



## ardrey

Finnian said:


> i was working on things and i was almost done and apparently didn't save the entire time and illustrator crashed and i lost everything and i'm legit crying right now.
> this month has been seriously so hard and i'm so done with march.
> every time the dude who ****ing lives upstairs gets on his stupid xbox live ****, my computer freaks the **** out and does something stupid.
> he was supposed to be gone 6 months ago.
> god get out of my house.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> god i wasn;t even using clipping masks. i was using glows.
> that's it.
> that's basic photoshop ****.
> illustrator should run it like a dream.
> ****.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> okay now illustrator is just dead all together.
> so glad im paying out the ass every month for this bull****.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sorry im a lil emotional over this
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> stress levels are at like a 50/10.
> i swear to god.
> im a pretty freaking chill person who kinda just floats through life and i really dont let things affect me too much but im so tired and like 10,000 things have gone wrong this month.
> like???
> 
> i really shouldnt be complaining.



Shhh Finny bby everything will be alright. I can't say I can relate to your situation but just take some deep breaths. We're all here for you c: *hug*


----------



## Finnian

i created






- - - Post Merge - - -



ardrey said:


> Shhh Finny bby everything will be alright. I can't say I can relate to your situation but just take some deep breaths. We're all here for you c: *hug*



;v;
thank you.


----------



## doveling

gulps i missed so much!!~
hey kyuu, do you think you could switch out my 4th example for me? & replace the link with this example?
if so thankyou heaps <33

very excited for this !!


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> i was working on things and i was almost done and apparently didn't save the entire time and illustrator crashed and i lost everything and i'm legit crying right now.
> this month has been seriously so hard and i'm so done with march.
> every time the dude who ****ing lives upstairs gets on his stupid xbox live ****, my computer freaks the **** out and does something stupid.
> he was supposed to be gone 6 months ago.
> god get out of my house.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> god i wasn;t even using clipping masks. i was using glows.
> that's it.
> that's basic photoshop ****.
> illustrator should run it like a dream.
> ****.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> okay now illustrator is just dead all together.
> so glad im paying out the ass every month for this bull****.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sorry im a lil emotional over this
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> stress levels are at like a 50/10.
> i swear to god.
> im a pretty freaking chill person who kinda just floats through life and i really dont let things affect me too much but im so tired and like 10,000 things have gone wrong this month.
> like???
> 
> i really shouldnt be complaining.



this really sucks! VENT IT OUT!


----------



## fup10k

SCREAMS OVER NOT HAVING MY TRAINER FINISHED YET

my teachers decided to shove tons of homework and tests on us before our break wow thanks guys


----------



## UtopiaJ

fup10k said:


> SCREAMS OVER NOT HAVING MY TRAINER FINISHED YET
> 
> my teachers decided to shove tons of homework and tests on us before our break wow thanks guys



Ugh yeah that used to happen to me all the time.... Teachers can be such sadists. SO happy I'm done with school ^^


----------



## Finnian

Ahhh okay okay okay im doing headers now!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

We do start today at some point btw!


----------



## KainAronoele

* excitement *​


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> We do start today at some point btw!


----------



## Finnian

i cannot come up with a fake pokemon region.
I'm so confused.
Are we doing fake regions?
I am not an organized person

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay im from Foofighters city.
wait uh
kilouto city
that seems similar but w/e
UH
criker city
what?

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i you don't have a picture done for your side image thing, just send whoever is the post master (?) a picture you drew.
Pengu and kairi are good to go?


----------



## kyukon

poppet said:


> gulps i missed so much!!~
> hey kyuu, do you think you could switch out my 4th example for me? & replace the link with this example?
> if so thankyou heaps <33
> 
> very excited for this !!



yepp no problem, will do now!


----------



## Finnian

;v; i've been doin a lot of work on the auction thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -

▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂▂

- - - Post Merge - - -

has anyone come up with a gym name for themselves?
I just put your names together.
Also, I need everyone to either send just a random picture you drew to your post editor
and i need the post editors to get those posts done today!
;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here go look click this text
;v;


----------



## deerui

Agh, I can't wait, if only I could read the
"how it works" and "tier systems" sigh


----------



## kyukon

stares at fup, kairi and MC ' v'
btw it all looks awesome so far, fin! ;;

also! should we pm teru and kimber for their info (bio + examples?)
I haven't seen them in the thread at all ;;;


----------



## Finnian

I live with Kimber, so I'll ask her when she gts home from work.
And yeah where;'s teru???

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> Agh, I can't wait, if only I could read the
> "how it works" and "tier systems" sigh



;v;
it's a fake language used for filling in space.


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> -snip-



Finn, I don't think you have enough cakes..


----------



## deerui

Finnian said:


> I live with Kimber, so I'll ask her when she gts home from work.
> And yeah where;'s teru???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ;v;
> it's a fake language used for filling in space.



oh

i totes didn't paste it into google translate

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> *I live with Kimber, so I'll ask her when she gts home from work.
> And yeah where;'s teru???*




WAIT WHAT???
But, i thought you lived with your fiance??? ; v ;;


----------



## fup10k

Aaaah ok i'll try my absolute best to get everything up and running by tonight! 
coincidentally today is my friend nick's birthday so i'm having a lot of trouble finding time today to finish my trainer (BUT EVEN IF I HAVE TO STAY UP REALLY LATE I'LL GET IT DONE I PROMISE)


utopia, do you have your stuff filled out to put on the thread?


----------



## UtopiaJ

fup10k said:


> Aaaah ok i'll try my absolute best to get everything up and running by tonight!
> coincidentally today is my friend nick's birthday so i'm having a lot of trouble finding time today to finish my trainer (BUT EVEN IF I HAVE TO STAY UP REALLY LATE I'LL GET IT DONE I PROMISE)
> 
> 
> utopia, do you have your stuff filled out to put on the thread?



Yup, I'll link you to the page where I posted everything ^^. Also I'm not fussed on which gym we are. (Actually we're each a separate gym, right?)

My infos


----------



## fup10k

UtopiaJ said:


> Yup, I'll link you to the page where I posted everything ^^. Also I'm not fussed on which gym we are. (Actually we're each a separate gym, right?)
> 
> My infos



I think we are seperate gyms lol, i can come up with something if you don't know what you want on it n_n


----------



## UtopiaJ

fup10k said:


> I think we are seperate gyms lol, i can come up with something if you don't know what you want on it n_n



I haven't seen anyone use the rainbow badge yet. Can I use that one for my example? I just think it would match my trainer.


----------



## fup10k

UtopiaJ said:


> I haven't seen anyone use the rainbow badge yet. Can I use that one for my example? I just think it would match my trainer.



sure! Do you have a link to the badge? o: 


Also i think i'm having a problem with the trainer image for you; it's resizing it to make it smaller and i'm not sure why @a@


----------



## UtopiaJ

fup10k said:


> sure! Do you have a link to the badge? o:
> 
> 
> Also i think i'm having a problem with the trainer image for you; it's resizing it to make it smaller and i'm not sure why @a@



You can go straight to imageshack and resize it to whatever is best? Need my imageshack url?

Also here is the rainbow badge: http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/182/3/8/rainbow_badge_by_zoisitesarugaki-d6bl65p.png


----------



## MC4pros

I edited my post. I'll edit the tier examples and badges asap. ;w;

I hope it's okay if I use your placeholder for now, ardrey. : ) I still need to finish drawing my character. >.<


----------



## KainAronoele

deerui said:


> WAIT WHAT???
> But, i thought you lived with your fiance??? ; v ;;



That is her fiance, lol


----------



## UtopiaJ

KainAronoele said:


> That is her fiance, lol



plot twist!


----------



## deerui

KainAronoele said:


> That is her fiance, lol



OH, I'm dumb sorry asdfghjk​


----------



## KainAronoele

UtopiaJ said:


> plot twist!



_dun dun *DUUNNN*_


----------



## pengutango

I have the code for Kairi, but... I still dunno how I wanna tier my graphics.... T.T I would edit in what I have for us, but Kairi's the one you posted, so, I'll PM her that stuff


----------



## Finnian

i missed so much whilst drawing this pony


----------



## ardrey

MC4pros said:


> I edited my post. I'll edit the tier examples and badges asap. ;w;
> 
> I hope it's okay if I use your placeholder for now, ardrey. : ) I still need to finish drawing my character. >.<



no probs c:



KainAronoele said:


> That is her fiance, lol



woah wut, no wonder xD I was so confused about why finny was on Kimber's account all the time

On another note, Teru is alive, she was sick apparently c: Got her stuff today though, so I'll be adding it momentarily. Thread's looking amazing so far!


----------



## Finnian

;v;
Kimber is finishing hers tonight too!
We just had dinners so.


----------



## KainAronoele

It's looking so great guys!! 
I can't wait for it to OOPPPAAANNN!!

May a rant a little? ; ^;
I started a cycling thread to earn tbt to get art, aka the auction, and omg ppl are so unreliable.. Lurkers don't respond when I give the heads up that their villagers moved in (some I even find on other sites and trade stuff for just to get them for them) and ppl who reserve just buy them somewhere else then ignore me when I tell them their villagers are finally in boxes... Like I get ppl want their dreamies, but cycling them out can take time...
Does anyone possibly have suggestions on ways to run a better/faster running cycle thread? My prices are about average or cheaper than most, so idk.. I'm quite new..


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> It's looking so great guys!!
> I can't wait for it to OOPPPAAANNN!!
> 
> May a rant a little? ; ^;
> I started a cycling thread to earn tbt to get art, aka the auction, and omg ppl are so unreliable.. Lurkers don't respond when I give the heads up that their villagers moved in (some I even find on other sites and trade stuff for just to get them for them) and ppl who reserve just buy them somewhere else then ignore me when I tell them their villagers are finally in boxes... Like I get ppl want their dreamies, but cycling them out can take time...
> Does anyone possibly have suggestions on ways to run a better/faster running cycle thread? My prices are about average or cheaper than most, so idk.. I'm quite new..



oh crap i tried to cycle once and people suck.
;A; i am very helpful i am so sorry


----------



## kyukon

So are we still including the headers? Or should we scrap that idea?


----------



## ardrey

KainAronoele said:


> It's looking so great guys!!
> I can't wait for it to OOPPPAAANNN!!
> 
> May a rant a little? ; ^;
> I started a cycling thread to earn tbt to get art, aka the auction, and omg ppl are so unreliable.. Lurkers don't respond when I give the heads up that their villagers moved in (some I even find on other sites and trade stuff for just to get them for them) and ppl who reserve just buy them somewhere else then ignore me when I tell them their villagers are finally in boxes... Like I get ppl want their dreamies, but cycling them out can take time...
> Does anyone possibly have suggestions on ways to run a better/faster running cycle thread? My prices are about average or cheaper than most, so idk.. I'm quite new..



ahh I wish I could help you but I guess people are just busy or maybe they have no consideration for others. I love your cycling thread tho! You're doing a great job c: My sister is super pleased with the Roscoe you got her ; u;


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> So are we still including the headers? Or should we scrap that idea?



I'm just gonna do a name header if that's okay. ;v;
It'll look more profess.
Is everyone okay with that idea?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ardrey said:


> ahh I wish I could help you but I guess people are just busy or maybe they have no consideration for others. I love your cycling thread tho! You're doing a great job c: My sister is super pleased with the Roscoe you got her ; u;



who is your sister?
too nosy to not ask


----------



## UtopiaJ

Yup I'm cool. Omg I really need to go sleep.... my thoughts are getting weird....


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> -snip-


oh lol btw your business card is sitting right next to me lol
it's really cute i like it a lot. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> Yup I'm cool. Omg I really need to go sleep.... my thoughts are getting weird....



england is no place for real people


----------



## ardrey

Finnian said:


> I'm just gonna do a name header if that's okay. ;v;
> It'll look more profess.
> Is everyone okay with that idea?
> 
> who is your sister?
> too nosy to not ask



Cool by me c:

She's not on the forums, if that's what you mean xD The internet is a scary place, and she's too young for that lol


----------



## Finnian

ardrey said:


> Cool by me c:
> 
> She's not on the forums, if that's what you mean xD The internet is a scary place, and she's too young for that lol



ahhh.
i see.
;A;
the internet is scary.
i swear to god if you're like 16 im gonna shoot myself for not being on your skill level


----------



## pengutango

KainAronoele said:


> It's looking so great guys!!
> I can't wait for it to OOPPPAAANNN!!
> 
> May a rant a little? ; ^;
> I started a cycling thread to earn tbt to get art, aka the auction, and omg ppl are so unreliable.. Lurkers don't respond when I give the heads up that their villagers moved in (some I even find on other sites and trade stuff for just to get them for them) and ppl who reserve just buy them somewhere else then ignore me when I tell them their villagers are finally in boxes... Like I get ppl want their dreamies, but cycling them out can take time...
> Does anyone possibly have suggestions on ways to run a better/faster running cycle thread? My prices are about average or cheaper than most, so idk.. I'm quite new..



Yep. I've dealt with this a TON while I was cycling. I do NOT miss that at all. Price wise, I'm no help since I didn't charge when I cycled (maybe for one or two villagers, but I don't remember). As for the rest, how are you cycling? If you're going day by day, it's the slowest method, BUT you never will lose someone you wanted to get into boxes. If you do multiple days, it's a lot faster. But, you have to be aware that it's riskier too since there's the chance of losing a villager. I did a mix of both.


----------



## ardrey

Finnian said:


> ahhh.
> i see.
> ;A;
> the internet is scary.
> i swear to god if you're like 16 im gonna shoot myself for not being on your skill level



17 actually >u< almost drinking age in Canada lol


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> ahhh.
> i see.
> ;A;
> the internet is scary.
> i swear to god if you're like 16 im gonna shoot myself for not being on your skill level



aaaannnd ardrey doesn't respond xD
and I'm ok with the header just being the name ' v'

edit;;holy NOOO my internet is being so dumb u vu


----------



## Finnian

ardrey said:


> 17 actually >u< almost drinking age in Canada lol



im gonna shoot myself
im 21 and cant even almost draw like you.
im melting
wait the drinking age is 18 in Canada???

- - - Post Merge - - -

emily was trying to make me feel better about my art and accidently said "you're hot and you're white"
what does that MEAN?


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> im gonna shoot myself
> im 21 and cant even almost draw like you.
> im melting
> wait the drinking age is 18 in Canada???



Here's a revelation.....

I'm 27...

*cries in corner* young kids these days are gonna take away all the jerbs....


----------



## ardrey

Finnian said:


> im gonna shoot myself
> im 21 and cant even almost draw like you.
> im melting
> wait the drinking age is 18 in Canada???



Some provinces, yupp c: According to Google, 19 here in my province but _apparently_ you can drink at 18, but can't buy till 19. That's just what my friends say anyway xD

Also, stop lying D: your art is so purty


----------



## Finnian

okay im gonna go play video games while SIGHING because im gay and bad at the drawing thing

17. god at 17 i drew like this f me

young'ns don't mind me the old fart


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian makes ME feel like the old fart.... omg what am I doing with my lyfeeeeee X_X


----------



## ardrey

Finnian said:


> okay im gonna go play video games while SIGHING because im gay and bad at the drawing thing
> 
> 17. god at 17 i drew like this f me
> 
> young'ns don't mind me the old fart



sdlkfjsdlkfjlsdjf *sputters*

Imma go dig a hole and die in it now byebye

- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> Finnian makes ME feel like the old fart.... omg what am I doing with my lyfeeeeee X_X



You work as an illustrator don't you? That's such an amazing job ; ^ ;


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> oh crap i tried to cycle once and people suck.
> ;A; i am very helpful i am so sorry


A lot of them kinda do... like if you found them somewhere else, lemme knowwww so I can try to find them a new home. Seriously voided a Tier 2 villager hoping Flurry would be moving next. She is! But if that person bails... I voided Muffy so quickly for no reason..



ardrey said:


> ahh I wish I could help you but I guess people are just busy or maybe they have no consideration for others. I love your cycling thread tho! You're doing a great job c: My sister is super pleased with the Roscoe you got her ; u;


The ones I'm upset about I know ignored me... I'm kind of a stalker I mean, I do my research, lol. Make sure they're serious about it still when the time comes, and if I don't get a response it's cuz they aren't on and not that they're ignoring me or putting off answering me when they knowww I SHOULD be updated asap > .> I mean, cycle threads are practically a business. Ya can't hold businesses up like that. So rude.
But thank you!  I try my best to be fair and not be too insane with prices. I'm also not money hungry (I think...) so those ppl that don't read/understand the rules and offer double or triple the price to adopt, though I'd  LOVE that many bells, they really have no need to spend that much, and can save all that for other villagers or items they need.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry for ranting so much on your thread, Finn ; ^;
My bf doesn't care about my AC problems, so I have no one to talk to..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> oh lol btw your business card is sitting right next to me lol
> it's really cute i like it a lot. ;v;



Oh ; v; ty! I tried to make them all professional lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Yep. I've dealt with this a TON while I was cycling. I do NOT miss that at all. Price wise, I'm no help since I didn't charge when I cycled (maybe for one or two villagers, but I don't remember). As for the rest, how are you cycling? If you're going day by day, it's the slowest method, BUT you never will lose someone you wanted to get into boxes. If you do multiple days, it's a lot faster. But, you have to be aware that it's riskier too since there's the chance of losing a villager. I did a mix of both.



I actually do the super quick method. Back a year (plus 5 days - optional), forward a year, forward 5 days. Works everytime and never lose a villager ^^ though, who moves out is 100% random. 50% of the time I call who's gonna move next xD bt Flurry was NOT the case, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ardrey said:


> Some provinces, yupp c: According to Google, 19 here in my province but _apparently_ you can drink at 18, but can't buy till 19. That's just what my friends say anyway xD
> 
> Also, stop lying D: your art is so purty



If I was in Canada already I could be drinking ; ^; lol
And wtf, I'm 19 and my digital is complete CRAP. And even my traditional isn't as AHDFKGB-AMAZING as your stuff T _T

- - - Post Merge - - -

So much responsage... I'm so sorry... ; ^;


----------



## doveling

thanks kyuu!!

oh damn am i the youngest here?


----------



## Finnian

poppet said:


> thanks kyuu!!
> 
> oh damn am i the youngest here?



how old are you i swear to god mang


----------



## doveling

Finnian said:


> how old are you i swear to god mang


I'm 7

nah kidding I'm 14 :'>


----------



## ardrey

Holy poops the new collectible picture is creeping me out


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ardrey said:


> Holy poops the new collectible picture is creeping me out



It's very cool 8'D Too bad it's temporary I assume xD


----------



## Finnian

hokay. ;v;
Everybody try to finish up their posts today so we can start!


----------



## deerui

Ahh not todayyy ee i need to save up sobbing


----------



## Finnian

How's everybody doing? ;v;


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> How's everybody doing? ;v;



I have so much work to do and I can't work on drawing my OC for the auction. ;-;


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> I have so much work to do and I can't work on drawing my OC for the auction. ;-;



No worries! Just use a picture you've already drawn!


----------



## UtopiaJ

MC4pros said:


> I have so much work to do and I can't work on drawing my OC for the auction. ;-;



We believe in youuuuuuuuuuu X_x

Also I wanna see your trainer!! I wanna see everyone's trainers!!


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> No worries! Just use a picture you've already drawn!



I don't have any decent drawings. The only decent one I have is another person's OC, haha.



UtopiaJ said:


> We believe in youuuuuuuuuuu X_x
> 
> Also I wanna see your trainer!! I wanna see everyone's trainers!!



thanks? XD

Oh, I'm not using my trainer. I decided to use my OC, instead. : )


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> I don't have any decent drawings. The only decent one I have is another person's OC, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks? XD
> 
> Oh, I'm not using my trainer. I decided to use my OC, instead. : )



lol totally use it. that picture is so good


----------



## UtopiaJ

Seriously though.... just copy/paste a pokeball on your OC. BOOM. DONE.

creative problem-solving ftw


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> Seriously though.... just copy/paste a pokeball on your OC. BOOM. DONE.
> 
> creative problem-solving ftw



true facts


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> lol totally use it. that picture is so good



You think so? ;v; 



UtopiaJ said:


> Seriously though.... just copy/paste a pokeball on your OC. BOOM. DONE.
> 
> creative problem-solving ftw



OMG, you are a genius.


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> You think so? ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, you are a genius.



I DOOOO


----------



## MC4pros

now I'm wondering if I should my OC (with a pokeball) or the only decent drawing I ever made: [x] XD


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> now I'm wondering if I should my OC (with a pokeball) or the only decent drawing I ever made: [x] XD



yoiu've drawn a lot of rly good thing stfu
;v;


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> I DOOOO



<3


----------



## UtopiaJ

!!!!!!!!!

That is gorgeously adorbs!! Just use her!!


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> yoiu've drawn a lot of rly good thing stfu
> ;v;



but I'll never be as good as you.. *sniff*

- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> !!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is gorgeously adorbs!! Just use her!!



thank you <3 ;w; 

you people are so nice i cant


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> but I'll never be as good as you.. *sniff*



ashhh shhh let me let you in on a lil secret.
im actually really bad at drawing bb


----------



## UtopiaJ

I only speak the truth.


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> ashhh shhh let me let you in on a lil secret.
> im actually really bad at drawing bb



omfg, you are so modest wth
have you seen your art? I bet picasso couldn't draw like that!



UtopiaJ said:


> I only speak the truth.








why are you so nice to me? ;u;


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> omfg, you are so modest wth
> have you seen your art? I bet picasso couldn't draw like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are you so nice to me? ;u;



actually, picasso could do photo-realism at the age of 12. Apparently he got bored with it, and that's why he started with his weird crap.


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> actually, picasso could do photo-realism at the age of 12. Apparently he got bored with it, and that's why he started with his weird crap.



but you are so modest about your art! You can do realism and your other cute styles, so you're a lot diverse than you think! : ) I could never do that! XD


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> but you are so modest about your art! You can do realism and your other cute styles, so you're a lot diverse than you think! : ) I could never do that! XD



;A; !!!
ur too nice to me!!
lol im impatient and nobody has bid on my auction lol


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> *nobody has bid on my auction lol*



WHERE THE EFF IS IT?!!


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> WHERE THE EFF IS IT?!!



IT OIS HERe
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Stupid-One-Day-Auction&p=4793765#post4793765


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> ;A; !!!
> ur too nice to me!!
> lol im impatient and nobody has bid on my auction lol



I'd bid 100% if I had tbt to spend.


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> I'd bid 100% if I had tbt to spend.



bid ur beauitufl artsu bb


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> bid ur beauitufl artsu bb



wait what?? XD 
my art is _not_ worthing trading for your amazing art at all! You are so much more skilled than me. ouo


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> wait what?? XD
> my art is _not_ worthing trading for your amazing art at all! You are so much more skilled than me. ouo



bb shh i am literally just a fatass who likes to draw i am nothing special


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> bb shh i am literally just a fatass who likes to draw i am nothing special



don't underestimate yourself. <3 You are so much more talented than I could ever be.


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> don't underestimate yourself. <3 You are so much more talented than I could ever be.



shhh shh nahh.
you are too nice to me.
you are so good, don't ever forget that.
you really are bb.
how old are you??


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> shhh shh nahh.
> you are too nice to me.
> you are so good, don't ever forget that.
> you really are bb.
> how old are you??



you are so nice to me, too. I can't. <3
I'm 19 but I don't act like it.


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> you are so nice to me, too. I can't. <3
> I'm 19 but I don't act like it.



u r so young bb.
sure im only 2 years older but i am wise (lol yeah right i'm a freaking memelord with no life. (no waifu no laifu))
i don't act my age either bb.
I act like im 10 i swear to god


----------



## UtopiaJ

Lol when did this convo get uber cute?


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> u r so young bb.
> sure im only 2 years older but i am wise (lol yeah right i'm a freaking memelord with no life. (no waifu no laifu))
> i don't act my age either bb.
> I act like im 10 i swear to god



I always feel so old. XD
You mean _I_ have no life. I go on TBT 24/7 and hoard art slots.
I swear most people on TBT think I'm 8. Well..that's because I act like that lol.


----------



## Finnian

MC4pros said:


> I always feel so old. XD
> You mean _I_ have no life. I go on TBT 24/7 and hoard art slots.
> I swear most people on TBT think I'm 8. Well..that's because I act like that lol.



Dude I'm 21 and have no job, haven't been to college, and I rely on my fiance 100%.
I've had jobs in the past but I always quit at the 3 month mark because I get too miserable.
I draw, and eat, and sit on TBT all day.
At least im pulling at least a lil bit of income with TBT thougjh. ;v;
Most people probably think im 14 lol


----------



## MC4pros

Finnian said:


> Dude I'm 21 and have no job, haven't been to college, and I rely on my fiance 100%.
> I've had jobs in the past but I always quit at the 3 month mark because I get too miserable.
> I draw, and eat, and sit on TBT all day.
> At least im pulling at least a lil bit of income with TBT thougjh. ;v;
> Most people probably think im 14 lol



you'll always be awesome <3 no matter what


----------



## ardrey

Finnian said:


> Dude I'm 21 and have no job, haven't been to college, and I rely on my fiance 100%.
> I've had jobs in the past but I always quit at the 3 month mark because I get too miserable.
> I draw, and eat, and sit on TBT all day.
> At least im pulling at least a lil bit of income with TBT thougjh. ;v;
> Most people probably think im 14 lol



I hope I'm not out of line for asking but, why didn't you go to college? O:


----------



## UtopiaJ

MC4pros said:


> you'll always be awesome <3 no matter what



^seconded. I meant what I said, you have some serious skill. It took me years to get good with colors. You just breathe good color into your work. You got this. Meanwhile I am seriously considering signing up for some euro cons cuz you inspired me.


----------



## Finnian

ardrey said:


> I hope I'm not out of line for asking but, why didn't you go to college? O:



Oh no! I'm planning too! But, I've moved around a lot and my FAFSA hasnt come in. And I should be starting soon!
I'm serious about college and really want to go!
I applied right before I graduated high school, but our taxes didn't get done and I couldn't go!
Since then, it's just been money and moiving.

- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> ^seconded. I meant what I said, you have some serious skill. It took me years to get good with colors. You just breathe good color into your work. You got this. Meanwhile I am seriously considering signing up for some euro cons cuz you inspired me.



DO ITTT.
If I could fly to europe and do cons, I'm die!!
I'm planning on going to london and paris and all those places for my honey moon though.
or Japan because I'm a freakin nerd and speak very chouto japanese.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> you'll always be awesome <3 no matter what



NO YOU ACTUALLY


----------



## UtopiaJ

OMG COME TO ENGLAND D:> Lets like hang. And btw my bf is always talking about honeymooning in Japan. Them hot springs yo..... ;D


----------



## ardrey

Oof finally done updating tier samples and stuff, just in time lol


----------



## kyukon

sooo, no headers? :']


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> sooo, no headers? :']



Oh crap yeah i'll get that done tonight I just want a basic header on the top of each post. ;v;
CRAP
sorry i had a lot o client work today, but it shouldnt take too long.
but rn my fiance and her brother are waiting for me to go play a game with them so brb. ;v;


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> Oh crap yeah i'll get that done tonight I just want a basic header on the top of each post. ;v;
> CRAP
> sorry i had a lot o client work today, but it shouldnt take too long.
> but rn my fiance and her brother are waiting for me to go play a game with them so brb. ;v;



npnp take your time !! ;; don't want to bother you with this or rush you but yeah, it's a bit overdue ahhhh


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> npnp take your time !! ;; don't want to bother you with this or rush you but yeah, it's a bit overdue ahhhh



Cute new avatar!!
And omg who did your sig art? ; ^; so cuat! ('cute' in a Pewds voice)


----------



## kyukon

KainAronoele said:


> Cute new avatar!!
> And omg who did your sig art? ; ^; so cuat! ('cute' in a Pewds voice)



thank you !!
milliemunchers at gaiaonline!


----------



## KainAronoele

kyukon said:


> thank you !!
> milliemunchers at gaiaonline!



:O you have gaia?!
How much was it? Think I still have like 145bil on there xD


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> :O you have gaia?!
> How much was it? Think I still have like 145bil on there xD



whoa i have like 200,000 and that's it.
gaia inflation mang
;A;


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> whoa i have like 200,000 and that's it.
> gaia inflation mang
> ;A;



Yeah. It's gone CRAAAZZZYYY!!!
Only have that much cuz my bf got lucky and won one of those chance things, got like 11tril... which he wasted so fast. Gave me maybe 2 of it, then spent the rest on giving to random ppl that would then stalk him and be all attention whorey,or buy crazy expensive stuff like the original ninja headband and s*** xD
He maybe has... 1tril left..? If that.


----------



## fup10k

I'M SO SORRY I DISAPPEARED
i will be finishing up my trainer and my post today ;A; i'm sorry


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Nearly finished with all my posts updates : )


----------



## fup10k

ugh, or well, i should be done by the time the internet in the hotel decides to work. I have no other way to upload it OTL


----------



## Finnian

Okay mario 3d too way logner tha i thought now all the maily is home. I WILL GET UP AT 8AM AND DO IT TOMORROW.
That should also ive everybody else some more time


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> whoa i have like 200,000 and that's it.
> gaia inflation mang
> ;A;





KainAronoele said:


> Yeah. It's gone CRAAAZZZYYY!!!
> Only have that much cuz my bf got lucky and won one of those chance things, got like 11tril... which he wasted so fast. Gave me maybe 2 of it, then spent the rest on giving to random ppl that would then stalk him and be all attention whorey,or buy crazy expensive stuff like the original ninja headband and s*** xD
> He maybe has... 1tril left..? If that.



You know I have an INSANE amount of crap from Gaia back from when I had an art shop there. I don't use my account anymore if either of you girls want some of my stuff and gold.


----------



## KainAronoele

UtopiaJ said:


> You know I have an INSANE amount of crap from Gaia back from when I had an art shop there. I don't use my account anymore if either of you girls want some of my stuff and gold.



I would love sommeeee, if you really don't mind.. I only really go on there to get art, tbh, but the prices are getting so high I'm scared to offer. I also love making outfits, lol.
I'd also love you if you somewhere had a pink nom (Nom Nom Oooh)
Would you mind sharing a screenshot or your items? o .o


----------



## UtopiaJ

KainAronoele said:


> I would love sommeeee, if you really don't mind.. I only really go on there to get art, tbh, but the prices are getting so high I'm scared to offer. I also love making outfits, lol.
> I'd also love you if you somewhere had a pink nom (Nom Nom Oooh)
> Would you mind sharing a screenshot or your items? o .o



Sure let me log on... omg havent logged on in ages.... I started my account back in like 2005


----------



## KainAronoele

UtopiaJ said:


> Sure let me log on... omg havent logged on in ages.... I started my account back in like 2005



'07, lol xD I was one of those 'rebels' that lied about my age so I could join haha. Was in like 7th grade or something.


----------



## UtopiaJ

KainAronoele said:


> '07, lol xD I was one of those 'rebels' that lied about my age so I could join haha. Was in like 7th grade or something.



Haha nice! I remember just liking dressing up my character. Omg I was so poor back XD



Spoiler


----------



## Finnian

geeze I started in 09 you guys


----------



## UtopiaJ

Btw my username is Elle Of Aquitaine if you wanna add me. I wont be active but meh, why not! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> geeze I started in 09 you guys



I'm old.... er


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> Btw my username is Elle Of Aquitaine if you wanna add me. I wont be active but meh, why not! XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm old.... er



oh add me too!
chap ice


----------



## UtopiaJ

So yeah add me and I can giveaway all my junk. I have no use for it anymore since I'm inactive. Might just wear my favorite outfit and give everything else away.


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> So yeah add me and I can giveaway all my junk. I have no use for it anymore since I'm inactive. Might just wear my favorite outfit and give everything else away.



do it
but give it all to kain. i never use gaia anymore either


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> do it
> but give it all to kain. i never use gaia anymore either



Oh then I should cancel this trade of 17 bil to you? (was gonna give the other half to kain)


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> Oh then I should cancel this trade of 17 bil to you? (was gonna give the other half to kain)



oh crap nah go ahead and trade it bc now i kinda want art fffff


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> oh crap nah go ahead and trade it bc now i kinda want art fffff



lawl no prob. I can always sell ALL my items and have a mega ton of gold if I ever get active again.


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> lawl no prob. I can always sell ALL my items and have a mega ton of gold if I ever get active again.



i always feel stupid whn i try to be active again b/c i can't price my art anymore. and HELLO world o really talented artists.
and i sigh an give up within the first 10 minutes.


----------



## KainAronoele

UtopiaJ said:


> Haha nice! I remember just liking dressing up my character. Omg I was so poor back XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88805



The total worth though... O _O
These items caught my eye, idk some of them though xD
It's prolly a lot though, and I'm not expecting them, so if it's stuff you wanna keep, I understand ^^


Spoiler


----------



## UtopiaJ

The market fluctuates SO much its crazy. Also the people are getting more and more trollish.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Add me and we'll trade kain! I'm Elle Of Aquitaine on there!


----------



## Finnian

dang ill probably buy art and leave again b/c tbt is so much better and keepin up with two forums would suck


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> dang ill probably buy art and leave again b/c tbt is so much better and keepin up with two forums would suck



Agreed, people are so much nicer on here also its smaller so easier to keep up with!


----------



## KainAronoele

What's your username? o .o Mine's Kain Aronoele, lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ohp, adding you! xD


----------



## KainAronoele

Lol, had a new avi with some of the stuff you gave me xD


----------



## UtopiaJ

KainAronoele said:


> Lol, had a new avi with some of the stuff you gave me xD



Looking good! :O


----------



## KainAronoele

UtopiaJ said:


> Looking good! :O



made a new one* lol
Thanks! I make too many... have like 30 outfits made > .>
If I had like 50k bells I'd get you guys to draw them all xDD


----------



## Finnian

the newest swan princess movie is the worst thing ever


----------



## MC4pros

I drew my OC in my other style. Still need to add the pokeball, though.


----------



## UtopiaJ

MC4pros said:


> I drew my OC in my other style. Still need to add the pokeball, though.



copy/paste laybro, I'm telling you! Also its super adorbs!!


----------



## MC4pros

UtopiaJ said:


> copy/paste laybro, I'm telling you! Also its super adorbs!!



Will do! And thanks, haha!  <3


----------



## fup10k

OK so I think the WiFi at the hotel just doesn't work at all?? It won't run right for me :/ I can't update anything over my phone that easily either (cries)  
I can link someone my examples and we can use the default trainer thing,  if someone could make a code for me to copy /paste? I can't do much more than that on a phone lol


----------



## KainAronoele

fup10k said:


> OK so I think the WiFi at the hotel just doesn't work at all?? It won't run right for me :/ I can't update anything over my phone that easily either (cries)
> I can link someone my examples and we can use the default trainer thing,  if someone could make a code for me to copy /paste? I can't do much more than that on a phone lol



I could help if you'd like me to. I'm currently just on browsing stuff waiting for my bf to wake up, so could make the code thing for you ~


----------



## MC4pros

I added a pokeball on my OC~ Finally got Sai to work and then it crashed, but I'm glad I saved beforehand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Idk, should I use my OC or this character??


Spoiler: big image


----------



## kyukon

MC4pros said:


> I added a pokeball on my OC~ Finally got Sai to work and then it crashed, but I'm glad I saved beforehand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk, should I use my OC or this character??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big image



I think you should use the oc!! 
Looks good ;;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

kyukon said:


> I think you should use the oc!!
> Looks good ;;



I agree with Kyu, very cute <:


----------



## MC4pros

kyukon said:


> I think you should use the oc!!
> Looks good ;;





Kairi-Kitten said:


> I agree with Kyu, very cute <:



Thanks~ ^.^ I'll stick with my OC. : )


----------



## Finnian

;v;
SO i just need to finish kimbers post and fup needs to finish hers (when she can amen) and we'll be good to go!
headers will come when i do kimbers half of the post.


----------



## Finnian

vump


----------



## UtopiaJ

I think we're nearly ready!


----------



## Finnian

hey guys does this sound good for the tier system???
tier 1: 1200tbt - 2400tbt 
tier 2: 2401tbt - 8400tbt 
tier 3: 8401tbt - 24,000 tbt
tier 4: 24,001tbt - lol


----------



## UtopiaJ

does anyone even have 24k bells? ._.


----------



## Finnian

;A; i think so??
lol yeah i need help.

also things that need to be done before we can start:
i need to make headers
i need to finish kimbers half of the post
fup10k needs to send in examples and the rest i'll code for her
piimisu needs to send in examples.

;v;


----------



## UtopiaJ

I haven't seen piimisu around at all. Also isn't fup returning soon?

Maybe have t3 go up to 10k and t4 can be 10k +?


----------



## pengutango

UtopiaJ said:


> does anyone even have 24k bells? ._.



Yes, but it's not as common. I used to have over 30k, but... it all went to art and collectibles. XD


----------



## Finnian

well, it needs to be at least 12k so everyone gets at least 1k. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

and here we're like "1k is a huge deal" and on gaia it's like "yes i bid 1,000,000,000,000,000 gaia gold"
like???


----------



## piichinu

UtopiaJ said:


> I haven't seen piimisu around at all. Also isn't fup returning soon?
> 
> Maybe have t3 go up to 10k and t4 can be 10k +?



my brother banned some websites as an early april fools "joke." i had to get my cousin to do some ...computery... stuff to fix it

has the auction started yet? im trying to catch up w everything ; A ; --


----------



## Finnian

piimisu said:


> my brother banned some websites as an early april fools "joke." i had to get my cousin to do some ...computery... stuff to fix it
> 
> has the auction started yet? im trying to catch up w everything ; A ; --



not yet! We need your examples though. ;v;


----------



## piichinu

Finnian said:


> hey guys does this sound good for the tier system???
> tier 1: 1200tbt - 2400tbt
> tier 2: 2401tbt - 8400tbt
> tier 3: 8401tbt - 24,000 tbt
> tier 4: 24,001tbt - lol



are these set in stone? if yes i can look for my examples


----------



## Finnian

piimisu said:


> are these set in stone? if yes i can look for my examples



Not yet. Everyone needs to weigh in first. ;v;


----------



## ardrey

I'm ok with the tier system c:


----------



## kyukon

edit;; oh waiT
I DIDN't read it right lol
yes, I'm ok with the tiers


----------



## Finnian

Okay, the tiers are set then!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kyukon said:


> edit;; oh waiT
> I DIDN't read it right lol
> yes, I'm ok with the tiers



WHOA WHOA WHOA KYU U CAN SING.


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> Okay, the tiers are set then!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA WHOA WHOA KYU U CAN SING.



I TRY HAHA


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> I TRY HAHA



you are super talented.
you can draw, and sing, and i bet your pretty too. SIGH. 
no but really, you are super talented, keep it up.
all i can do is kinda draw a lil and make toad noises. (like not even kidding im divine at sounding like toad from mario.)


----------



## ardrey

Finnian said:


> you are super talented.
> you can draw, and sing, and i bet your pretty too. SIGH.
> no but really, you are super talented, keep it up.
> all i can do is kinda draw a lil and make toad noises. (like not even kidding im divine at sounding like toad from mario.)



oh shush it finny, you and kyu are both stupid talented ; u ;
plus toad is so hot bruh


----------



## kyukon

Finnian said:


> you are super talented.
> you can draw, and sing, and i bet your pretty too. SIGH.
> no but really, you are super talented, keep it up.
> all i can do is kinda draw a lil and make toad noises. (like not even kidding im divine at sounding like toad from mario.)



beauty is in the eyes of the beholder B^)
and yooo finn you one-up me x1000 when it comes to realism and painting so stop putting yourself down ;;
Like, when you say your art sucks, it makes me question life



ardrey said:


> plus toad is so hot bruh



and this ^^^^^


----------



## Finnian

kyukon said:


> beauty is in the eyes of the beholder B^)
> and yooo finn you one-up me x1000 when it comes to realism and painting so stop putting yourself down ;;
> Like, when you say your art sucks, it makes me question life
> 
> 
> 
> and this ^^^^^



lol im seriously not that good everyone on here is so nice and talented and so friendly and
holy crap i ahte this new keybaord i cant type its made for 5 year olds why did i buy it

and im just so bad at drawing in the scheme of things sigh

- - - Post Merge - - -



ardrey said:


> oh shush it finny, you and kyu are both stupid talented ; u ;
> plus toad is so hot bruh



toad is my laifu

- - - Post Merge - - -

every time i look at ardreys art i die because its so cute
and basically everyones god ya'll are so talented.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just submitted a college acceptance letter from 2011 and got to keep my adobe subscription fee at $20 a month holla


----------



## UtopiaJ

somewhere I got lost in the convo XD

OMG FUP BB COME BACK, WE GOTSA GET STARTED D:>

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> my brother banned some websites as an early april fools "joke." i had to get my cousin to do some ...computery... stuff to fix it



Ahhh so THAT'S what happened. I was starting to wonder! You were missed is what this means!


----------



## Finnian

i cant find any eggs freick


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> i cant find any eggs freick



I totally didn't even bother looking. I know that if I start it will drive me nuts! I'm a completionist gamer so yeah... its dangerous for me to start things.


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> I totally didn't even bother looking. I know that if I start it will drive me nuts! I'm a completionist gamer so yeah... its dangerous for me to start things.



dang i already started i have so much work to do today.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> dang i already started i have so much work to do today.



tell me about it ^^;

Btw you should live stream sometime :O  I wanna see you in action!


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> tell me about it ^^;
> 
> Btw you should live stream sometime :O  I wanna see you in action!



Ahh! I can livestream me drawing chibi badges lol????


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> Ahh! I can livestream me drawing chibi badges lol????



lol sure!


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> lol sure!



makign a list rn. ;v;


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> makign a list rn. ;v;



doesn't have to be today! I better go... my designated man meat is complaining I worked all day and neglected him  He's a big baby but I should go watch a movie together or something. I'm sure you fiancee feels the same sometimes? ^^


----------



## doveling

Finnian said:


> Not yet. Everyone needs to weigh in first. ;v;



im 51kg
ahah jokes yep the tiers are okie!


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> doesn't have to be today! I better go... my designated man meat is complaining I worked all day and neglected him  He's a big baby but I should go watch a movie together or something. I'm sure you fiancee feels the same sometimes? ^^



yes yes that's generally why i disappear when she gets home, ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



poppet said:


> im 51kg
> ahah jokes yep the tiers are okie!



skinny minny. ;A;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Tiers sound good, might update my info so it's fair to any bidders lol, but I agree with the tiers : )


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> yes yes that's generally why i disappear when she gets home, ;v;



Who doesn't love cuddly foofoo times? :O I bet you're both super adorbs <3 Anyways I'm off!

Can't wait for this shindig to get started!


----------



## KainAronoele

poppet said:


> im 51kg
> ahah jokes yep the tiers are okie!



I converted to lbs, lol, then converted mine. Apparently I'm 41kg.
I weighed myself yesterday.. I keep losing weight. And it's all from my butt....

- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> Who doesn't love cuddly foofoo times? :O I bet you're both super adorbs <3 Anyways I'm off!
> 
> Can't wait for this shindig to get started!



Saaammee!! I'll only make it to Tier 2, but I'm still gonna go for it! xD


----------



## pengutango

Those tiers work with me.


----------



## UtopiaJ

KainAronoele said:


> I converted to lbs, lol, then converted mine. Apparently I'm 41kg.
> I weighed myself yesterday.. I keep losing weight. And it's all from my butt....



>_< omg I'm like 60kg.... whut. But I am freakishly tall so I guess its ok?

- - - Post Merge - - -

FUP BB WHERE YOUS AT?


----------



## KainAronoele

UtopiaJ said:


> >_< omg I'm like 60kg.... whut. But I am freakishly tall so I guess its ok?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> FUP BB WHERE YOUS AT?



I'm a shorty ; ^; 5 ft, 1 in. Lol... but you guys go by cm, right? xD uhhh, 154.94cm ..? Lol.
Second shortest in the house, (unless you include my cat, then I'm 3rd! ) shortest being my mom.


----------



## Finnian

omg you guys are all so skinny and im sitting here at 250lbs and 5'6".
like???
okay okay this is really fat so i feel like i should explain.
i have a pituitary tumor. it really messes up my hormones and i gain weight at the drop of a hat.
when i was 16, I was like 130lbs, then 6 months later I was somehow 200lbs and i literally exercised and ate almost nothing to try to stop the weight gain.
From there I just kinda gave up.
I'm starting my diet today though because I literally cry every day because im so fat. Im not kidding. I'm like weird obsessed with my weight. I'm gonna see if I can't at least take myself down to like 180 so i can at least not idk liek wanna die and hide??
My self-esteem is so bad that I literally avoid going out in public so people can't see how freaking fat I am. 
Like, I couldn't get to the post office yesterday to ship things. 
It's literally the reason my shipments take for freaking ever.
And yes I know it's extremely unhealthy to feel this way. I've had an ongoing battle with anorexia and bulimia since I was like 12.

See, I'm so nervous about it that I just rambled for liek 10 freaking minutes.
Sorry guys TMI lol.


----------



## Kimber

It's ok Finnian you are amazing and beautiful and I love you


----------



## Finnian

Kimber said:


> It's ok Finnian you are amazing and beautiful and I love you



and you are da gayest b girl

- - - Post Merge - - -

loving every day


----------



## Kimber

Finnian said:


> and you are da gayest b girl
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> loving every day



Hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm who is the gayest tho maybe it is actually YOU mmmmhhhhhmmmm


----------



## Finnian

im so glad that kimber finally showed her face in this thread jsut to call me gay.


BECAUSE YOU ARE DA GAYEST BADDEST STOOPY POOPY BAD


----------



## UtopiaJ

the sexual tension is real


----------



## Kimber

Finnian said:


> im so glad that kimber finally showed her face in this thread jsut to call me gay.
> 
> 
> BECAUSE YOU ARE DA GAYEST BADDEST STOOPY POOPY BAD



No I showed up to tell you you're amazing and beautiful :3 baddest


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> omg you guys are all so skinny and im sitting here at 250lbs and 5'6".
> like???
> okay okay this is really fat so i feel like i should explain.
> i have a pituitary tumor. it really messes up my hormones and i gain weight at the drop of a hat.
> when i was 16, I was like 130lbs, then 6 months later I was somehow 200lbs and i literally exercised and ate almost nothing to try to stop the weight gain.
> From there I just kinda gave up.
> I'm starting my diet today though because I literally cry every day because im so fat. Im not kidding. I'm like weird obsessed with my weight. I'm gonna see if I can't at least take myself down to like 180 so i can at least not idk liek wanna die and hide??
> My self-esteem is so bad that I literally avoid going out in public so people can't see how freaking fat I am.
> Like, I couldn't get to the post office yesterday to ship things.
> It's literally the reason my shipments take for freaking ever.
> And yes I know it's extremely unhealthy to feel this way. I've had an ongoing battle with anorexia and bulimia since I was like 12.
> 
> See, I'm so nervous about it that I just rambled for liek 10 freaking minutes.
> Sorry guys TMI lol.



It's just really hard for some people D: don't feel so bad!!
Thb, I had the same problem, but it was with my butt and legs, I always thought they were so big it made me look really weird.. cuz most short ppl have awkward chubby legs ; ^; so i was really self conscious about that. And also my face, especially without makeup or when wearing my glasses. All my friends and family would call me pretty and beautiful and all that crap, but then every guy I liked would reject me or all the popular girls and **** would make fun of me and say I'm ugly or a freak (even lil kids did. They'd call me "blue-haired freak" and scream and run away and at first I thought it was funny, but then once I was a lone and started thinking about it it made me really sad)
I've grown up being dissed and made fun of, so I have really low self esteem too. i used to be really depressed, and while I still get that way sometimes now, it used to get so bad I started cutting myself or I'd cry for no reason for hours, or my inner me would literally really down myself to where I'd just tell myself to kill myself or that no one would care if I was gone.
It sucks how you find yourself to be your worst enemy. You get it from combining what others have done to you, let it get to you and then you worsen it and make it seem like everyone will judge you.


I know I should be taking my own advice, but honestly, as long as your friends and Kimb love you and being around you, you shouldn't worry too much about everyone else. The only ppl you need to impress or feel good around is them. Everyone else.. just impress them through your art!!
Which seriously, isn't hard to do, cuz you're amazing ;P


But seriously. Keep at your goals, and don't let the bad things take over how yo feel. Everyone has their insecurities that we need to work on, so we need to be there for them as well. ^^


----------



## kyukon

lays here bc wth is happening.....
are we having this auction haha


----------



## fup10k

omfg i finally got home and i have a project due and i have a test today anD I'M SO SORRY I DISAPPEARED

- - - Post Merge - - -

also: Finnian i'm 5'1" and 200lbs and i've always been fat; I used to hate myself a lot for it (and it still makes me a little uncomfortable) but you just need to remember that you're so much more than a number <3 I've lost tons of weight before, and all it did was make me even more self conscious, exhausted, I was getting stomach ulcers and it just wasn't pretty. I guess i "looked better" but I was so much more miserable than I was before. 
Some of us are just meant to be bigger and that's ok. I have stretch marks and cellulite and rolls and everything; I am also smart and talented and funny and have tons of people who love me.  

protip: act like you're the best thing ever and then EVENTUALLYYYYYY it'll stop being funny and you'll actually believe it. Or, at least kind of believe it.


----------



## Finnian

Yes we are.
Just need piimisu's info and fup need to update psot.
forget about headers.
i think the psots are find without them.
;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> It's just really hard for some people D: don't feel so bad!!
> Thb, I had the same problem, but it was with my butt and legs, I always thought they were so big it made me look really weird.. cuz most short ppl have awkward chubby legs ; ^; so i was really self conscious about that. And also my face, especially without makeup or when wearing my glasses. All my friends and family would call me pretty and beautiful and all that crap, but then every guy I liked would reject me or all the popular girls and **** would make fun of me and say I'm ugly or a freak (even lil kids did. They'd call me "blue-haired freak" and scream and run away and at first I thought it was funny, but then once I was a lone and started thinking about it it made me really sad)
> I've grown up being dissed and made fun of, so I have really low self esteem too. i used to be really depressed, and while I still get that way sometimes now, it used to get so bad I started cutting myself or I'd cry for no reason for hours, or my inner me would literally really down myself to where I'd just tell myself to kill myself or that no one would care if I was gone.
> It sucks how you find yourself to be your worst enemy. You get it from combining what others have done to you, let it get to you and then you worsen it and make it seem like everyone will judge you.
> 
> 
> I know I should be taking my own advice, but honestly, as long as your friends and Kimb love you and being around you, you shouldn't worry too much about everyone else. The only ppl you need to impress or feel good around is them. Everyone else.. just impress them through your art!!
> Which seriously, isn't hard to do, cuz you're amazing ;P
> 
> 
> But seriously. Keep at your goals, and don't let the bad things take over how yo feel. Everyone has their insecurities that we need to work on, so we need to be there for them as well. ^^



u r seriously so beautiful kain dont even

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> omfg i finally got home and i have a project due and i have a test today anD I'M SO SORRY I DISAPPEARED
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also: Finnian i'm 5'1" and 200lbs and i've always been fat; I used to hate myself a lot for it (and it still makes me a little uncomfortable) but you just need to remember that you're so much more than a number <3 I've lost tons of weight before, and all it did was make me even more self conscious, exhausted, I was getting stomach ulcers and it just wasn't pretty. I guess i "looked better" but I was so much more miserable than I was before.
> Some of us are just meant to be bigger and that's ok. I have stretch marks and cellulite and rolls and everything; I am also smart and talented and funny and have tons of people who love me.
> 
> protip: act like you're the best thing ever and then EVENTUALLYYYYYY it'll stop being funny and you'll actually believe it. Or, at least kind of believe it.



;A; you're so sweet bb.
and im sorry you've had to go through all of that.


----------



## Finnian

Okay but nah we ned to get this going pretty soon guys, ;v;


----------



## graciegrace

um... Can I still apply? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean, would you and Kimber still accept one more?? SRRY im so late to the party ;;


----------



## UtopiaJ

graciegrace said:


> um... Can I still apply?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I mean, would you and Kimber still accept one more?? SRRY im so late to the party ;;



If you pop over to the first page you can see that the contest ended like 1000000+ years ago but we're just taking forever to get set up, lol!


----------



## graciegrace

UtopiaJ said:


> If you pop over to the first page you can see that the contest ended like 1000000+ years ago but we're just taking forever to get set up, lol!



Oh okay ! Thank you tho. Hope you guys set up soon, can't wait to see this c:


----------



## Finnian

No worries gracie!


----------



## Finnian

How's everyone doing?


----------



## piichinu

im sending my tier info to mc4pros rn


----------



## Finnian

awesome! Thank you!
So, I'll do Kimbers post tonight, and we should be good to go in the morning.

also, remember, NO HEADERS!
i dont have time to do them!


----------



## KainAronoele

Hey. Hey. You need to listen to this song.... it's my new obsession; it's the best ever.


----------



## Finnian

omg rhett and link are my life


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> omg rhett and link are my life



They are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## pengutango

Rhett and Link are awesome.  Love Good Mythical Morning.


----------



## KainAronoele

pengutango said:


> Rhett and Link are awesome.  Love Good Mythical Morning.



I've really gotten into watching their videos again :3
Watched their 5 Strange Facts about Belly Buttons vid and stumbled into that song.
Listening to it for 3 days straight and I'm still in love with it xD


----------



## Finnian

i know omfg they crack me up and they are cute af


----------



## fup10k

SCREAMS LOUDLY ABOUT SCHOOL 

its nearing finals (First week in may) so now my teachers are playing the "well we were really behind before so now is the time to catch up!!!" game


----------



## Finnian

Alright! Just as soon as you can! ;v;


----------



## UtopiaJ

bumpity bump bump in the hopes we can get this show on the road soon

XD /shot


----------



## Finnian

Hey guys 10/10 im starting this on the 20th so if your post isn't done, it won't be for the auction and that'll be sad. ;v;
So.. basically I'm gonna start it whether posts are done or not??
lol sorry guys I have some real stuff to do on the 24th so sigh.
;v;


----------



## KainAronoele

You guys can do it!!


----------



## ardrey

Oh, I hope everyone is ready by then ; u ; Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Finnian

Hey guys.
I'm startign this today!
I'm gonna open it for bidding at 5PM MDT
so,
4PM in california- vegas
5PM colorado, utah, etc
6PM texas and up
7PM east coast
12AM UK time sorry utopia


----------



## Finnian

hhheyyyyy guyssss
you know what i just realized??
that I totally have a dentist appointment at 4:30PM MDT today and i'm getting 3 cavities done and wont be here at 5.
oops.
so, can someone at 5PM MDT post in the auction thread to let people know it's open??
I have everything set up so it will function without me for a few hours.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Where's that thread lurking around again? I can monitor it for a little while.


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> Where's that thread lurking around again? I can monitor it for a little while.



it should be on the first page of the museum. ;v;


----------



## KainAronoele

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?271731-Pokemon-Masters-Auction!-Starts-at-5PM-MDT-4-20!


----------



## Finnian

yes right here~
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?271731-Pokemon-Masters-Auction!-Starts-at-5PM-MDT-4-20!

- - - Post Merge - - -

kain beat me too it!


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> yes right here~
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?271731-Pokemon-Masters-Auction!-Starts-at-5PM-MDT-4-20!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> kain beat me too it!



Muahaha <


----------



## UtopiaJ

lol that was fast


----------

